#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-10-31
<rick_h> anyone have a stream for UDS keynote/etc?
<rick_h> and morning/such
<rick_h> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/ looks like and starts at 9am
<mydogsnameisrudy> what is that video about?
<rick_h> going to be live stream of UDS
<rick_h> which starts with shuttleworth's keynote at 9
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok ;) no idea what uds is so heh
<rick_h> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<rick_h> it's the great ubuntu gathering twice a year
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> and morning Happy Monday to ya
<snap-l> GOod morning
<rick_h> it's alive
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<mydogsnameisrudy> sit down grab a seat
<snap-l> They bought some good mics
<snap-l> not hearing any background noise
<rick_h> about time :P
<mydogsnameisrudy> standing as im new
<rick_h> next year let's get cameras
<snap-l> Heh
<rick_h> oh the pain, focus people focus
<mydogsnameisrudy> are taking notes?
<mydogsnameisrudy> i play were are they
<rick_h> FL
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm dang top far
<mydogsnameisrudy> too **
<snap-l> Man, that word "Devops" really sets my teeth on edge
<snap-l> "Thank you"
<rick_h> hah, who do I email to be a "power user" tester?
<snap-l> Would love to know
<mydogsnameisrudy> ubuntu on my fridge
<mydogsnameisrudy> keep my beer cold
<snap-l> I think it's auto-focus
<snap-l> and it can't get a fix on the IR that it's trying to send out
<rick_h> yea, it's pretty bad
<rick_h> think it's too far away
<snap-l> Yes.
<snap-l> Somehow I'm getting the impression that Ubuntu is betting heavily on ARM. ;)
<brousch> arm does not have flash. it is useless
<snap-l> Nice thing about being remote at UDS: I can mive to another room instantly. ;)
<snap-l> Although my ears about exploded when my computer alarm went off
<rick_h> for the OT mass cuteness factor https://picasaweb.google.com/112719704219936118281/Halloween2011#5669668806106593730
<snap-l> OMGCUTE
<_stink_> that yoda is awesome.
<rick_h> yea, big fan of the yoda
<rick_h> there was a chewy in his room as well
<rick_h> ran up for 30min for the parade/party
<rick_h> total choas with so many dressed kids running around
<_stink_> hah
<rick_h> https://picasaweb.google.com/112719704219936118281/Halloween2011#5669672162088486082
<brousch> is that snap-l's pumpkin 3rd from the right?
<rick_h> hah, his submission
<rick_h> no, friend of the family that is a java dev'ing fanboi
<brousch> does java still run on osx?
<brousch> seems like something Jobs would have killed
<rick_h> supposedly
<snap-l> OK, Enough UDS for now
<rick_h> heh, I had to bail after keynote
<snap-l> Well, there were two community sessions I wanted to be a part of
<rick_h> cool, go well?
<snap-l> Well, as well as a remote participant can do
<snap-l> but it went well
<snap-l> It was the "Better recognize community contributions" session
<snap-l> jcastro: You'll probably nt see this until next week, but Rush's Time Machine at Cleveland is going to be played at the Emagine in Royal Oak on Thursday
<snap-l> https://twitter.com/#!/rsarver/statuses/131037530857553920
<rick_h> cool
<snap-l> I'm no lucene expert, but it's interesting that they're looking for one.
<snap-l> two words... solr.
<snap-l> there is no other word.
<rick_h> heh, but really solr is an add on for lucene
<rick_h> if you want custom parsers, etc it's all still programming for lucene
<snap-l> Yeah yeah, I know... I know...
<snap-l> Hope springs eternal. ;)
<rick_h> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2115279 any python people go take my old job
<rick_h> ColonelPanic001: _stink_ snap-l ^^ let me know if you're at all interested and any ? or know anyone else that might work out please pass along
<rick_h> Aside from NC dude, not a bad corperate gig
<rick_h> :)
<snap-l> Unexpected error
<ColonelPanic001> hi
<rick_h> no load for you guys?
<_stink_> rick_h: will do, thanks
<snap-l> nope
<ColonelPanic001> I'll tweet it.
<ColonelPanic001> thanks
<rick_h> load for anyone else?
<ColonelPanic001> appreciate you keeping me/us in mind
<ColonelPanic001> what, the job page? Loaded fine
<rick_h> well I know you're doing the cushy school thing :P
<_stink_> yeah, *i* don't need it :P
<rick_h> but never know when you get bored
<_stink_> but i'll pass alone.
<_stink_> bored?  bah.  we just play tricks on people
<rick_h> and might want to compare $$ with another place to see if there might be something more out there
<rick_h> nice thing is that since it's 'corperate' there's still benifits and such
<rick_h> though the last time I got locals to replace me I guess it was a can of fail
<rick_h> so maybe history says stay away
<snap-l>  heh
<snap-l> OK, finally got it to load
<snap-l> Upgrade to a Job Seeker Premium Account
<snap-l> Get special placement as a Featured Applicant
<snap-l> Stand out in search results with a Job Seeker Badge
<snap-l> Send messages directly to hiring managers with InMail
<rick_h> lol
<snap-l> US$29.95 per month <- WHATADEAL
<rick_h> "We can be your recruiter!"
<snap-l> I really hate Linkedin
<_stink_> rick_h: this is your last week there, right?
<snap-l> It's like Classmates for your job
<rick_h> _stink_: yea, last day is wed
<rick_h> and then I'm using vacation time through next week
<_stink_> rick_h: will there be a party?
<rick_h> so my "official" last day is 11th
<rick_h> lunch
<rick_h> lunch is tues
<_stink_> dang
<_stink_> nice
<rick_h> I wasn't long/loved enough for a party
<rick_h> there was one for someone that was there 10yr
<rick_h> but I've not yet made it 2
<snap-l>  Deserter. ;)
<rick_h> yea, I suck
<rick_h> I can't seem to hold a job for more than a couple of years
<_stink_> you didn't beat my record :D
<snap-l> rick_h: You outgrow the position too rapidly. ;)
<rick_h> hah
<rick_h> poor _stink_ and his 1mo stint
<rick_h> did you make it through orientation before you left? :P
<_stink_> 6 weeks!  give me some credit :P
<snap-l> 6-12mo, 1yr
<rick_h> oh sorry, my bad.
<_stink_> hehe
<brousch> i should really move along. i've been here for almost 12 years now
<rick_h> wow!
<rick_h> my longest was 5yr, and part of that was co-op'ing through college
<snap-l> Sad thing is I've had as many boss changes at $CURRENTJOB that I had at $CHRYSLER, and I haven't been here 1 year
<brousch> well i did 2 summers here in college, but i don't count those
<rick_h> hah, yea guess I better put out the disclaimer that morpace isn't *that* corperate
<_stink_> i've only been in the real workforce for 2 years. :P
<snap-l> _stink_: I hope you're not counting WSU in that calculation. ;)
<rick_h> late bloomer
<_stink_> snap-l: if WSU doesn't count, then i am, uh, zero years in the real world. :P
<snap-l> I swear the only way to really get fired there is to damage property.
<_stink_> yes
<rick_h> lol
<_stink_> i agree
<_stink_> or kill someone
<_stink_> on the job
<snap-l> Or enganger someone's life
<snap-l> or piss off the Union
<rick_h> lmao, "do it on your own time and you're ok...but will not have on the clock killings!"
<_stink_> right
<snap-l> rick_h: You laugh...
<snap-l> had a guy come up with a crowbar to prove a point that our anti-theft pads were useless on the particle-board desks
<snap-l> he was from the machine shop, iirc
<jjesse> i have 5.5 years at the current
<snap-l> and proceeded to yank the pad 1/3 of the way off while my director was watching
<_stink_> snap-l: did that person keep his job?
<snap-l> Yes
<_stink_> he was thinking outside the box
<snap-l> It was a demo, but meant that desk was pretty much cockeyed for anything put on it
 * snap-l misses that job, but for all of the weird shit that he witnessed.
<_stink_> hah
<snap-l> What was funny is I wasn't a student, but it was essentially a student position
<snap-l> Got me into Linux, though
<snap-l> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<_stink_> more?
<_stink_> dang
<snap-l> Yeah
<_stink_> looks like they're going for more frequent, smaller packages
<snap-l> Well, bundles that feature new games
<snap-l> It's a cute little game.
<rick_h> http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonDecoratorLibrary for the python folks
<snap-l> interesting
<snap-l> And another conference call
<snap-l> shoot me now
 * ColonelPanic001 joins
<brousch> anyone else use evernote? i just started using the nixnote client for linux and it's not bad
<ColonelPanic001> I does
<ColonelPanic001> I have nevernote installed here, never noticed nixnote, might have to try that
<brousch> i think it's the same thing
<ColonelPanic001> ah
<brousch> probably changed the name to avoid trademark issues or something
<rick_h> I went through a big phase with it
<rick_h> still have a ton of imported tomboy notes/etc
<rick_h> but haven't opened it in over 5mo
<snap-l> Tomboy never panned out for me
<rick_h> yea, evernote was a nice upgrade
<rick_h> I just used the webui
<rick_h> and mobile was a win
<snap-l> yeah, and I never got into Evernote because there wasn't any Linux support
<snap-l> and I always get an uneasy feeling putting documents on the web
<rick_h> the web ftw
<ColonelPanic001> I just use it for little stuff I don't mind
<ColonelPanic001> I started because when I took rick_h's last job he left me notes in it
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: heh
<rick_h> oh that's right, forgot about that
<rick_h> yea, that was cool because I could share with you all notes with the TE tag
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: you took rick_h's last job?
<rick_h> part of it
<ColonelPanic001> I hit him over the head one night and stole his work password, impersonated him
<rick_h> *ouch*
<ColonelPanic001> they suspected nothing.
<rick_h> hah, a perfect clone...with/without me no one noticed nothing getting done
<ColonelPanic001> I don't think anyone's still there that was there when I started, except the owners
<ColonelPanic001> complete turnover in 11 months
<rick_h> I'm floored they're still alive after n0p left
<rick_h> I thought for sure it's fall apart and die
<snap-l> Yeah, me too
<snap-l> not that I have any discussions to back that assertion up
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, there was a lot of "uh, n0p always did that. Erm, I'll poke at it"
<snap-l> in fact, I'm not even sure why I'm in this discussion. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> snap-l wants in the TE clique.
<rick_h> because you still have haunting memories of me going "Man, I don't know how this place is still running"
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: NOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo
<rick_h> snap-l: come on, complete the trifecta
<rick_h> chrysler, TE, AL
<snap-l> Chrysler, SF, ALU
<rick_h> yea, see you had some sanity in the middle there
<ColonelPanic001> DO IT
<rick_h> replace that with TE and you'd win a medal
<snap-l> The suck-a-thon?
<snap-l> 13.1!
<brousch> hm, getting comments in german from someone i don't know on my photos https://plus.google.com/photos/102663141609195877664/albums/5667220642548003617/5669723050516617170
<snap-l> Some python circle?
<brousch> she doesn't seem like a programmer. profile says she takes pictures
<brousch> home-ec student
<brousch> wtf
<brousch> too weird. making her my first block
<_stink_> creeeeepy
<snap-l> ohweeeeeeoooooo
<snap-l> blergh nargle fop
<snap-l> fippy fippy zawing blargle bloop fwip.
<brousch> snap-l: mad cow kicking in?
<snap-l> No, conference call
<snap-l> where we essentially agreed that there's not much we can do at the moment.
<snap-l> That's so empowering
<Blazeix> sounds like you need to schedule another meeting so you can discuss impediments and assign action items.
<rick_h> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BlxPU_3m8rxzz4XEQW-d6A?feat=directlink
<rick_h> group build at my place wed
<rick_h> bring a screwdriver
<_stink_> hah
<rick_h> darn halloween taking up my time. Want to run to lowes to get a desktop to put on it right now
<rick_h> "here kid, go get candy, daddy'll be in the garage tonight if you need him"
<Blazeix> have the kids that come to your door each complete a step from the instruction manual in order to get candy
<_stink_> crowdsourcing genuis
<_stink_> er
<_stink_> genius
<_stink_> god
<rick_h> heh
<greg-g> rick_h: ooh, one of those powered one?
<greg-g> we have a couple in our office. put a button and it moves up/down
<brousch> i really need a standing desk. i spent vacation on my feet and feel so much better
<rick_h> greg-g: yea
<rick_h> I got it sans top
<greg-g> brousch: yeah, we pretty much weren't made to sit all day :) You know that ;)
<rick_h> so need to go hit up lowes to get a door to use until I decide how big I want it and make one
<greg-g> rick_h: ah, of course, mister word worker
<rick_h> I've been doing standing time at caribou and really liking it
<greg-g> cool
<rick_h> they've got the tall tables I use
<rick_h> so yea, ordered with because they had a "2wk backorder"
<rick_h> and then it shipped 3 days later so not ready for it yet
<greg-g> hah, nice
<brousch> google should be paying me. 5/6 people at work who have smartphones are using Android
<snap-l> Apple should be paying me for the 6th
<brousch> why you?
<brousch> that 1 guy chose apple because his brother in law is a fanboy. i suppose it could've been you
<snap-l> I should get paid for every Apple iPhone sale
<snap-l> or is that "I'd like to be paid for every iPhone sale"
<snap-l> I can never remember which it is. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-01
<snap-l> Happy Halloween
<_stink_> you too
<snap-l> OK, so I have the new GOogle Reader
<snap-l> and it appears that "sharing" things in reader just doesn't happen anymore
<snap-l> and that makes me sad.
<jjesse> i hate the new google reader
<jjesse> it sucks
<jjesse> i keep getting "oops an error occured"
<jjesse> or whatever the exact text is
<snap-l> Well, the interface is OK
<jjesse> too much white space for me
<snap-l> Yeah, there is that
<snap-l> Ah, I think I figured it out
<jjesse> so i don't like how "share" defaults to the article you are reading... i had a thought, wanted to share on google+ and it seemed a bit awkward
<snap-l> btw: channel logging is fixed.
<snap-l> So we're back to abiding by the COC. ;)
<_stink_> ^%$^$*%^(!!!
<snap-l> I said the COC, not the FCC.
<snap-l> Fuck the FCC
<snap-l> (and if you ever wondered why OMC is explicit, now you know. ;) )
<snap-l> Having to censor every fuck, shit, cock, piss, etc. on a record, and hope to God you didn't miss one is just a pain in the ass.
<_stink_> you can understand the words in metal?
<_stink_> :D
<snap-l> also at the time I was on the radio, you couldn't say "bitch" or "ass"
<snap-l> _stink_: Yes, I can
<snap-l> I've told you about the "not now, James" song I let fly on WTHS, haven't I?
<_stink_> heh, i do not believe
<_stink_> so
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnYf7LqDPgs
<snap-l> Listen to this song.
<_stink_> i figure that comprehending the lyrics in metal is like being able to read graffiti.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHsBSVgPSJQ <- Better version
<snap-l> All of the albums were marked with a "NO!" if they were unfit for radio play.
<snap-l> this one wasn't.
<snap-l> Got a call from the station manager
<snap-l> I about shit my pants.
<snap-l> But no harm, no foul. Just marked it as a big "NO!" and moved on with my day.
<snap-l> If you got past the first few verses, you heard it. ;)
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> yeah, the second link
<_stink_> i didn't want to come back here and say i couldn't understand it :P
<_stink_> i like the groove, though
<snap-l> Yeah, PWEI is one of my favorite bands.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swLeUwcQbBU
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7TuPV5Mh8
<snap-l> Man, TV has no balls now. ;)
<snap-l> Sorry, Jimmy Kimmell has balls
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo7d6HYXXr0&feature=related
<snap-l> I swear, Slayer doesn't have a stage, as much as they have a stack of marchalls.
<snap-l> er, Marshalls.
<Blazeix> wow, really cool conway game of life:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJ77qsLrpw
<snap-l> morning
<rick_h> ugh
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h> man,  I'm beat, halloween used to be an easy holiday
<rick_h> now with the boy, people want to come over, hosting dinner, etc
<brousch> geez
<snap-l> not anymore
<brousch> we just walk the neighborhood and collect candy
<snap-l> we handed out to about 35 kids last night
<rick_h> the in laws want to see the boy, my aunt/uncle, then t he neighbors want to come over for pizza afterwards
<rick_h> turns into a full holiday
<rick_h> 35? we must have crossed a 100
<snap-l> pretty low for us
<rick_h> only one hour of trick or treating, but went through 8 bags of candy
<snap-l> yeah, at J's dad's place we'd easiy hit 100
<rick_h> plus we handed out Michale's winnings
<rick_h> Michael's
<snap-l> poor guy, he earned that candy with his hard work in being cute
<brousch> we have a giant bowl of halloween, easter, and xmas candy that is technically george's
<brousch> i eat like 1 piece/wk
<brousch> this was the most fun halloween so far. the boy actually walked 75% of it
<brousch> could go up to the door himself and take care of business
<snap-l> rick_h: Good going. When Michael gets older, he's going to hate pooling his hard-earned candy resources for the common good because of your actions
<snap-l> rick_h: You've created a Republican.
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> probably, but have you seen a 2 yr old with a caramel candy?
<rick_h> did you want to clean that up?
<rick_h> he already didn't eat breakfast because he had the "chips hungers" and the "cookie hungers"
<snap-l> Three chews and it's on your carpet. Yes, I'm familiar with the concept.
<rick_h> now we're getting the "candy bar pls"
<brousch> what is chips hungers?
<snap-l> gimme chips. Gimmee cookies
<rick_h> chips, you know, come in a bag
<snap-l> poor guy is going through junk-food withdrawl
<rick_h> yea, basically his way of saying "I'm not eating this healthy cereal you've placed before me...fetch me some of those chips in the bag I see over there"
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2011/11/01/open-metalcast-33-march-of-the-umlauts/
<brousch> ah
<brousch> darnit, snap-l, i'm half way through Halloween
<snap-l> brousch: Youre the only person I know that listens to podcasts the same way that most people eat a pod of Necco wafers.
 * snap-l was trying to remember the candy bar that was over a foot long, but is drawing a blank
<brousch> if i listen while working i can't concentrate on work (except the instrumentalcasts). my commute is 10 minutes, so i tend to listen in 10 minute chunks
<snap-l> http://listoftheday.blogspot.com/2011/04/top-10-nasty-ass-candies-of-day.html
<snap-l> I love the quote at the end for the Boston Baked Beans.
<rick_h> dammit, this google reader update is starting to annoy me
<rick_h> I've not really cared about the sharing crap...but this new ui is getting on my nerves
<snap-l> Hit f
<rick_h> it's the fact that I have to use u that's bugging me
<rick_h> rss feeds should be flexible width, I should be able to fit the damn window in 1/2 of my monitor
<rick_h> there's no damn good reason for this content to be so wide that I need u or side scrolling
<snap-l> I don't have the sidebar
<rick_h> yea, well I live on using the sidebar to jump from feeds in priority
<snap-l> pro-tip: start without the navigation pane
<snap-l> you can still access it at the top
<rick_h> yea, execpt I WANT the nav pane
<snap-l> (under settings)
<rick_h> without the extra click
<snap-l> It's one extra click
<rick_h> especially since I keep reader open with my twitter client/etc and use that to tell when I should hit a feed
<rick_h> I rarely hit things up in 1 or 2 items
<snap-l> not like you have to hit UUDDLRLRABAB
<rick_h> it's disruptive to the workflow
<brousch> all windows should be full screen
<brousch> shuttleworth tells me so
<snap-l> What I hate is the sharing shows up in G+
<brousch> it does?
<snap-l> So I don't have one-stop shopping anymore
<snap-l> if you share it there
<snap-l> if you didn't, oh well.
<rick_h> can you limit the circle or anything at least?
<snap-l> yes
<snap-l> but what pisses me off is it's only a snippet of the article
<snap-l> So, they broke my workflow too
<snap-l> Oh, and they broke my read later button too.
<snap-l> No, they didn't.
<snap-l> This is a good thing
<rick_h> this is not good, I'm too tired and cranky today.
<snap-l> I feel a blog post coming. ;)
<rick_h> bah, that sucks
<rick_h> sorry snap-l but that post took up the whole page in G+
<snap-l> The comic?
<rick_h> yea
<snap-l> Yeah, this is bullshit
<snap-l> Just sent them feedback.
<rick_h> sec, need to install shutter to screen shot
<rick_h> I tried, wtf is the feedback button?
<rick_h> they say to "go to our help center" which is a empty FAQ of crap
<snap-l> No, feedback on G+
<rick_h> they don't have the G+ like feedback tool at the bottom
<brousch> rick_h: your last tweet does not make sense
<brousch> missing a digit i think
<rick_h> grrr, won't let me repost it after deleting'
<rick_h> "You already posted that"
<rick_h> oh, but it went through lol
<brousch> (0.5*1920) - (2*window_chrome) seems like a good width to target
<brousch> so like 900 or 850?
<rick_h> I have no window chrome
<rick_h> 960 would be fine
<brousch> you don't, but most people do
<rick_h> 900 is probably ok
<rick_h> it's more that people don't do flexible widths
<rick_h> the site krondor wants us to review is like that, 1100px min width
<rick_h> makes me cranky...
<brousch> that's too wide
<brousch> netbooks are 1024
<brousch> i could see 1000
<Wolfger> morning
<snap-l> I'm just about done with identi.ca
<Wolfger> heh
<Wolfger> why?
<snap-l> 1) Status.net mobile client is broken with 1.0 release
<snap-l> 2) update bot is gone for the time being
<snap-l> 3) more downtime
<snap-l> 4) I'm not a fan of the cnversation view.
<snap-l> (the new one, where posts show the replies all the time)
<brousch> 5) tired of shouting into the void
<snap-l> It's become more apparent with this latest release.
<Wolfger> brousch++ :-)
<snap-l> I've found my engagement dropped by about half with this release.
<snap-l> Also there's a good number of folks that no longer post there
<Wolfger> Yeah, that's the biggie for me. Social networking only works for as long as your personal social network maintains critical mass
<snap-l> Well, they're definitely critical. ;)
<rick_h> hah
<Wolfger> hah
<brousch> hah
<rick_h> widox: greg-g what were you guys using for RSS?
<rick_h> tinyrss or something like that?
<rick_h> bah, damn php app
<brousch> darn, i just read all my feeds and the new Reader popped up
<brousch> now i have nothing to test it on
<Wolfger> oooh, new Reader! I just +1'd something. Did it show up on my suspended G+ profile? :-p
<Wolfger> and seriously... how long does it take to stop enforcing the names policy once you've decided not to enforce the names policy?
<jjesse> new google reader sucks
<jjesse> that is how i feel
<brousch> jjesse: you feel like you suck?
<jjesse> yes
<Wolfger> Let's take a vote. Who feels like jjesse sucks?
<jjesse> +1
<brousch> Everyone sucks. The question is does he suck more than the new Google Reader
<jjesse> -1
<brousch> :-)
<jjesse> apparently i don't suck enough to get more than 1 vote
<brousch> i'm reserving judgement until i have a chance to use it
<rick_h> bah, want to like newsbeuter but man did they do it backwards
<rick_h> and lack of images in rss isn't going to work me thinks
<ColonelPanic001> I still use netvibes, because I'm too lazy/indifferent to try others
<brousch> rick_h: i'm surprised you don't have a command line client for rss
<rick_h> brousch: yea, well web > *
<rick_h> google reader was nice because I need it for android podcast client, has an android app, and is web based so always up to date
<jjesse> there's too much white space in my view
<rick_h> now it's making reading a pita, and a cmd line client seems interesting...but if you're going to be the "mutt of rss"  dammit use mutt keybindings
<jjesse> they took away the "share" and moved it all to google plus
<jjesse> and i keep getting "opps an error occured"
<rick_h> or at least vim-like
<rick_h> heh
<rick_h> there was a guy doing an open source python based rss reader, might have to look that up :/
<rick_h> or maybe think on bookie + rss in some way
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2011/11/01/state-of-the-social-2011/
<brousch> rick_h: that's something to think about
<ColonelPanic001> that's something to drink about
<rick_h> next week is going to be good
<rick_h> going to get this ui work done, get the celery backend running
<rick_h> and then can start adding background tasks like pull rss feeds perhaps
<brousch> snap-l: crap. you need to publish your cartoon feed if you're going to cut me off
<brousch> although if you can choose a circle to share with, you could make a craig's cartoon circle
<brousch> http://thestallmandialogues.com/
<rick_h> sigh, and I find the project and the code makes me cry
<rick_h> great...
<brousch> sorry in advance for blowing the rest of your day
<rick_h> https://launchpad.net/readfeeder/
<brousch> oh man, it's launchpad? that's never a good sign
<snap-l> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/google-reader-subscriptions.xml
<brousch> snap-l: thanks
<snap-l> np
<jjesse> Oops...an error occurred. Please try again in a few seconds
<jjesse> i keep seeing this stupid messages in google reader
<brousch> jjesse: i'm not seeing those
<brousch> you need to reboot your internets
<jjesse> saw them at home and today at work
<dzho> brousch: in re rms http://www.metafilter.com/108829/Free-as-in-Free#3998903
<brousch> i was just reading the rider, and it's actually really useful for anyone that wants him to speak
<dzho> granted
<brousch> usually you have to painfully extract that information over time
<dzho> it's useful, because he is going to be exacting anyway, might as well mark the location of all the land mines up front
<brousch> right
<dzho> the most interesting thing I learned in that whole thing . . . well, I was reminded of the brown M&M's clause in the Van Halen rider, and then learned of its intended purpose.
<brousch> also he probably deals with others like himself frequently, and has encountered many of their blunders
 * dzho nods
<snap-l> http://scripting.com/stories/2011/10/31/whyIStandUpForStallman.html
 * dzho nods again
<dzho> http://www.metafilter.com/108829/Free-as-in-Free#3999178  <- this comment is a bit more compassionate
<dzho> and less "this is a problem for society"
<dzho> anyway, I think one can value folks like RMS while also acknowledging that they have their limits and weaknesses, and discuss the ramifications of those limits and weaknesses.
<snap-l> We venerate those quirks that we can identify with
<snap-l> I'm sure nobody berates the Dalai Lama for his quirks
<jrwren> disagree.
<jrwren> hitler could have some valid point, but no one would listen becuase HE IS HITLER.
<jrwren> if you didn't get it. RMS is hitler in his comparison.
<_stink_> o/o/
<jrwren> godwin be truth
<snap-l> jrwren: Well, he had a one major quirk
<snap-l> also, can we shut the internet now that we've compared RMS with Hitler?
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> that comparision is an everyday occurence.
<jrwren> nothing new.
<jrwren> move along
<snap-l> Oh geez
<snap-l> I'm pretty sure "software purity" is not in the same league as racial purity.
<snap-l> And I'd hope nobody has died because of using non-free software in the presence of Stallman
<snap-l> Maybe they have a new asshole ripped for them, but that's about the extent of it.
<brousch> snap-l: that's only true until artificial intelligence emrges
<Wolfger> jrwren: Hitler had valid points and people listened. Your argument is flawed.
<_stink_> i thought he was talking about currently dead Hilter.
<Wolfger> _stink_: I was not aware there was a currently living Hitler...
<_stink_> this is all so confusing.
<ColonelPanic001> Wolfger: I'm right here
<jrwren> i AM talking baout current dead hitler
<jrwren> my point is, say you are writing an article. if you quote hitler, you aren't going to have much credibility because of whom you chose to quote.
<jrwren> in a similar manner this is true of quoting RMS.
<jrwren> hell, this is basically how open source started, because Free Software is too extreme.
<snap-l> Isn't that how all good movements start out? :)
<snap-l> Buncha extremists said "fuck you" to the king, and created their own country.
<jrwren> yeah!
<dzho> it's funny how mentioning Hitler means game over for a discussion, but not calling people communists, etc
<snap-l> I blame McCarthyism. ;)
<dzho> fascism never prospers, what's the reason?  For if it did, none dare call if fascism.
<Wolfger> I think it's funny that we think it's cute when a kid dresses up like Darth Vader (ordered his military to blow up an entire planet, personally killed a room full of children), but a swastika regardless of context ist verboten (and they were in use long before Hitler)
<_stink_> perhaps it's because... Darth Vader was never real?
<dzho> maybe.  Darth Vader never did anything to my neighbor's family, for instance.
<Wolfger> so emulating a fictional evil person is ok?
<snap-l> Wolfger: Aspirational marketing
<_stink_> yes, that is ok
<snap-l> As opposed to children dressing like dead people?
<snap-l> At least they're trying.
<_stink_> oh hey, this is a good place to ask this.
<_stink_> what's the reasonable max age for trick-or-treating?
<_stink_> assume good faith effort in costuming.
<snap-l> 12 if unaccompanied by young children
<snap-l> 13+ if accompanying young children
<snap-l> 16 and up: you're just pushing it
<snap-l> That said, the ghost from last night was around 16ish
<_stink_> i pretty much agree.
<_stink_> i was thinking once high school, no more.
<snap-l> If you're driving to the houses, then you're too old.
<dzho> heh
<snap-l> Actually, 12-16 is a grey area
<dzho> Wolfger: you just being a devil's advocate here, or are you really having trouble with this?
<_stink_> i wanted to say 10.
<snap-l> if you're actually putting in some effort, then I'd say 12-16 is fine
<_stink_> but... that's what, 4th grade?
<_stink_> seems like through elementary school is ok.
<snap-l> once you're getting a driver's license / permit then it's too old
<_stink_> ok.
<Wolfger> dzho: I like to do mental gymnastics
<dzho> ah, fair enough.
<_stink_> i look forward to the day when i make my kid stop and he is crushed.
<snap-l> Never make them stop
<snap-l> they'll stop on their own
<dzho> famous last words
<snap-l> just like eventually they'll figure out that Santa isn't real
<dzho> WHAT?!
<snap-l> There's no magic age where you have to say "Seriously, it's just mom and I"
 * dzho is crushed
<snap-l> Eventually they'll realize that Santa has one of your quirks
<snap-l> for me it was the fact that Santa had mom's handwriting
<_stink_> hehehe
<snap-l> and kept telling me to clean my room
<jrwren> dzho: yes, good comments.
<jrwren> dzho: of course, i am of hte belief that we live in fascism. its called USA.
<snap-l> Friendly Fa$cism.
<snap-l> Consolidated: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zchtjTwx9ok
<snap-l> Video is somewhat NSFW
<dzho> jrwren: well, I'm not going to tell you you're wrong.
<brousch> ok, what are folks using for encrypted password management on android?
<snap-l> I have an embarrassingy high score on rpg.stackexchange.com.
<jrwren> snap-l: friendly fascism is a classic.
<jrwren> now i have it in my head.
<snap-l> Not a huge, OMGWTFBBQ, but definitely higher than my other SE accounts
<snap-l> with Programmers a tidy second.
<Wolfger> Heh.
<Wolfger> that's more embarassing
<snap-l> lmorchard: CHC tomorrow, btw. ;)
<snap-l> Giving you a day's notice. ;)
<snap-l> http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/video-watch-an-exclusive-clip-from-rushs-new-live-dvd-509923
<snap-l> 47d18h <- I <3 Linux
<Wolfger> booyah. Reusing old Perl script ftw
<snap-l> booyah. being able to reuse perl scripts that weren't once-offs. ;)
<Wolfger> well, the script was a bastardization of the website code so that I could CLI it from my laptop on a static file
<Wolfger> just had to change the start/end date variables (normally supplied by web interface)
<Wolfger> Of course, the powers that be removed the useful web interface from our site...
<Wolfger> I should figure out what's firing off that warning one of these days, though :-p
<jrwren> 47d18h ?
<snap-l> The uptime on my linode instance.
<ColonelPanic001> 320 days, 21:06
<_stink_> WE WIN!
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
 * ColonelPanic001 is ready to receive the prize
 * brousch dumps a bucket of RMS sweat on you
<snap-l> brousch: You're too generous
<snap-l> http://amplifier.bandcamp.com/
<brousch> this looks interesting for the question i asked that no one answered http://timothyjc.blogspot.com/2010/12/wallet-for-android.html
<brousch> even better for the more paranoid http://upm.sourceforge.net/
<brousch> ah, KeePass and KeePassDroid http://keepass.info/
<brousch> mono-based
<Wolfger> you should just use the same password everywhere. Problem solved. :-D
<snap-l> That's the gawker media way.
<brousch> i have been quite lazy. it's actually my new android users who are asking about it
<ColonelPanic001> <3 KeePassX
<ColonelPanic001> KeePass + Dropbox
<brousch> hm, is that different than keepass2?
<snap-l> OK, this is awesome.
<snap-l> Just did a networked scan with my Brother MFC
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: keepassx is the ticket! it looks nicer and uses the keepass1 format so keepassdroid can also edit the passwords
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<brousch> which is less evil: c++ and qt or mono?
<snap-l> brousch: Define evil, pls
<_stink_> you are doomed
<snap-l> (this should only take a few minutes)
<_stink_> hah
<brousch> :D
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: do you use keepassdroid?
<ColonelPanic001> nein
<brousch> whew, ok, got all of my passwords into keepass
<brousch> the problem is that i have to click on the password DB in the dropbox folder on android to ensure it gets syned
<brousch> synced
<snap-l> Is it me, or is the new G-mail redesign full of rooie mistakes?
<snap-l> rookie, even
<gamerchick02> hrm. looks like Wolfger is away
<snap-l> Tomorrow is CHC, btw.
<gamerchick02> i know
<snap-l> Just reminding. ;)
<gamerchick02> thanks
<gamerchick02> i'll get a map and stuff
<gamerchick02> i saved one on my phone
<Blazeix> snap-l: the gmail redesign I like, the google reader redesign, not so much.
<Blazeix> I'm seriously considering a user style to give me back my borders.
<gamerchick02> i'm not sure about either. heh
<gamerchick02> i waffle between liking both and not liking the reader one.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-02
<rick_h> Blazeix: heh, glad I'm not the only one
<rick_h> I'm actually thinking of checkout out some OSS readers
<rick_h> is the new gmail just done in theme?
<rick_h> I've had a custom theme set
<rick_h> or do I just not have it yet?
<Blazeix> you'll see a little black box in the lower right of gmail asking you to switch to it
<rick_h> ah ok, so don't have it yet
<rick_h> hmm, ok so I don't get the big deal on the gmail
<gamerchick02> me either. it's nice the way it is i guess. i dunno
<Blazeix> i'm not sure there is a big deal. I'm a fan of the new search ui, though
<rick_h> I'm not a huge gmail user though I guess
<rick_h> mutt ftw
<rick_h> still trying to use reader and not happy
<rick_h> oh well, nothing lasts forever
<rick_h> at least the new gmail fits in 960px
<rick_h> unlike the rest of the new updated sites
<gamerchick02> mutt? i never got the hang of mutt
<gamerchick02> i'm a huge fan of gmail though because of my multiple computers/OSes.
<jjesse> i like the new gmail
<jjesse> i don't hate everythin
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> ok. i'm off to sleep. yeah. early bird gets the worm... actually, early bird gets the parking space.
<snap-l> I love it when people make commitments that suddenly become my problem to help out
<snap-l> Wondering how well being a hobo pays.
<jjesse> i heard there was a hobo that went apeshit in a starbucks today because no one gave him money
<snap-l> Hm, I'll have to work on going apeshit
<greg-g> done already?
<greg-g> :P
<snap-l> greg-g: Oh you haven't seen the full power of the ape-shit
<snap-l> I put the shit in apes just so they too can go ape-shit
<greg-g> ewww
 * snap-l is a conniseur of ap-shittery.
<brousch> Ah, you can change the spacing on the new Gmail theme
<rick_h> yea, but that didn't change anything for me
<rick_h> I even reloaded it
<rick_h> was strange
<Wolfger> Morning.
<brousch> you tried cozy and compact?
<brousch> compact is much more usable to me
<rick_h> I'm running compact
<rick_h> I can't seem to get it out of it
<Wolfger> OK, question for those of you who like the new Gmail look: Is there any way to keep it from auto-hiding your labels? That's just a die-in-a-fire dealbreaker for me.
<brousch> i think the inbox view and single message view can be set seperately
<rick_h> ah, there we go
<rick_h> it goes off of your brower window size it appears
<rick_h> since i had my browser tiled it'd only let me use compact or something
<brousch> interesting
<rick_h> I had extra text in there "Current window" next to compact
<brousch> Wolfger: my labels are visible
<rick_h> when I made the browser full screen and reloaded it was different
<Wolfger> rick_h: so much for "gives you more control" :-p
<rick_h> meh, keep it on compact, only usable one of the bunch
<Wolfger> "your window was small, so we figure you want this thing that you don't actually want"
<brousch> mahogony theme kind of fits with ubuntu
<Wolfger> brousch: if I hide my chat contacts, I can see my labels, but only because I set it to only show labels with unread messages.
<Wolfger> but I don't want to hide my contacts
<rick_h> I've limited my labels anyway
<rick_h> to the few I use regularly
<brousch> Wolfger: you can drag the divider between chat and labels
<Wolfger> but teh Google Overlords have decreed they don't want that sidebar to scroll, because obviously we want to see everything that's on the sidebar at all times, even if that means auto-hiding chunks of it so you can't see them ever without mouseover
<Wolfger> </rant>
<brousch> ah, when i mouse over labels it auto-expands to show them all
<Wolfger> Google is becoming FB
<brousch> but you can drag down the chat section as far as you want
<Wolfger> "we're just going to change everything you liked to something different. Deal with it."
<brousch> Wolfger: i don't see the problem with this, you can choose to show all your labels or more chat
<brousch> unless you have more labels than fit on the screen i guess
<Wolfger> brousch: the problem is I didn't used to have to choose between them, and now I do. All the while, Google is claiming the new look gives me "more control". FAIL
<brousch> not a big fan of the new conversation view
<brousch> Wolfger: how did it used to work? you scrolled the page to see the chat?
<Wolfger> but.... I can't chat at work anymore anyways, so this is only really an issue at home
<Wolfger> brousch: yep
<brousch> now you have to scroll within the label section or the chat section
<Wolfger> I'm considering dropping the web interface and switching to a mail client. :-p
<brousch> well i never use the chat clienbt
<brousch> empathy and pidgin
<Wolfger> Plus, Buzz, Mail.... Google is just destroying everything I loved about Google
<brousch> Thechanges so far are less annoying than Unity
<Wolfger> well, that's a given
<brousch> i guess i'm saying that everything changes. get used to it, things are only changing more frequently lately
<Wolfger> Also hating the thickness of the bar for previously read messages in the thread.
<Wolfger> everything about the new look is just gobbling screen real-estate (or so it seems).
<brousch> Compact!
<Wolfger> It's like they want everything to be touch-screen friendly.
<Wolfger> I switched to compact. I did not see any difference.
<Wolfger> Man, now SideWiki is going away? That sucks. Er, now that I remember it exists. :-)
<Wolfger> sounds like Google is cleaning house.
<rick_h> party
<rick_h> hmm, lag seems to not be around atm
<rick_h> what's the video card of choice for external ubuntu work these days?
<rick_h> jcastro: ^ ?
<rick_h> the certified site only lists whole machines :(
<snap-l> I'm using ATI (5450). It's inexpensive, but has enough power for light 3D and video
<snap-l> Was using a 3450 before, but it had issues with tearing videos
<rick_h> ok
<rick_h> NC dude is looking for a dual out upgrade to his desktop
<snap-l> Dual monitor?
<rick_h> yea
<rick_h> guess his current card is single only
<snap-l> How much into performance is he?
<rick_h> he says no 3d, just work stuff
<rick_h> but he's running ubuntu so might as well be unity friendly
<brousch> rick_h: last day?
<rick_h> http://www.knowvim.com/#
<rick_h> brousch: hopefully, if I can get this crap done and people can leave me alone for an hour
<brousch> sorry
<snap-l> rick_h: Yeah, The ATI5450 appears to be unity friendly
<rick_h> brousch: heh sorry didn't mean that at you
<snap-l> but I'm tied to ATI because I"m using an AMD board
<snap-l> YMMV.
<rick_h> just it's been crazy trying to wrap up, everyone wants all kinds of stuff and things seem to want to blow up against me
<snap-l> I think DBO recommended not getting ATI cards.
<rick_h> yea, I can never keep up
<rick_h> thought they were going to be getting better/more open
<snap-l> Also the 5450 has VGA and DVI out.
<snap-l> They are, but their drivers are still not 100%
<snap-l> They've always had buggy drivers
<snap-l> just happens to have bugs that I either don't exercise, or are bugs I can live with. ;)
<snap-l> We would like to offer you a valuable coupon for your next Staples
<snap-l> in-store purchase.
<snap-l> To receive your coupon, click below and complete a short survey about a
<snap-l> product you have purchased at Staples.
<snap-l> ;)
<rick_h> lol
<snap-l> Wow, this page is fugly.
<rick_h> look for morpace on the page anywhere
<snap-l> Visioncritical?
<rick_h> nope,looks like a competitor
<snap-l> Looks like ass
<rick_h> or maybe a tool, but I think our staples stuff is through our lighthouse system
<snap-l> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/staples.png
<snap-l> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/staples2.png
<snap-l> Apparently it's a survey for their arc notebooks
<rick_h> gotcha
<snap-l> Just saw Staples and survey, and figured "I have to take this"
<snap-l> kinda like folks hear "Ford" and "work there" and suddenly ask you if you know such and such
<snap-l> even though that person is in Ohio, and works at a plant
<rick_h> yea, all cool
<brousch> hey, cool. banshee can download my amazon music without me installing that damn amazon downloader
<snap-l> Yeah, it's pretty nice.
<rick_h> yea, was one of the best selling points for the amz integration
<snap-l> http://archives.seul.org/pygame/users/Nov-2011/msg00003.html
<rick_h> oh good grief...last day...so I can go off on NC dude right?
<_stink_> yep!
<_stink_> copy us.
<brousch> don't burn them bridges!
<rick_h> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/9CcaL2YQEDNDre8ptkrs/
<rick_h> nothing too bad yet
<rick_h> but man, not in the mood for this crap
<brousch> ohmy, you didn't filter out his handle this time
<brousch> now we can track him down
<snap-l> Muhahahahaha
<rick_h> bah, it's internal IM
<rick_h> have fun
<snap-l> rick_h: I have to admit, I do wish they'd make it a little easier to just drop off some files
<snap-l> but then again, it's not NFS, it's likely distributed all over the place.
<snap-l> http://yieldthought.com/post/12239282034/swapped-my-macbook-for-an-ipad <- All the computes you need. ;)
<snap-l> http://jobs.perl.org/job/15066 <- Ho boy.
<rick_h> heh, time to get off apache 1.3 eh?
<snap-l> Apparently.
<snap-l> looks liek Slashdot is growing up
<snap-l>   http://blog.canonical.com/2011/11/02/hpmoonshot/ <- This intrigues me in some fashion
<Wolfger> brousch: I prefer clamz for Amazon downloads.... Saves the .amz files for you in case you need to redownload (though I don't think that's an issue anymore with the cloud drive Amazon does now)
<Wolfger> also... command line apps ftw :-)
<snap-l> pfft. nobody uses the command line anymore. P)
<dzho> wtf is up with all those SATA connectors in the Redstone box?
<snap-l> each core is a separate machine
<snap-l> though this whole solution screams for remote storage
<snap-l> something like iSCSI, or even a bank of esata connectors.
<dzho> looks to me like it's 3x6=18 cards per box.  Each card looks like it might support two chips.  But each card also looks like it has . . . 17 SATA connectors?  I mean, is this some off-the-shelf part they are just shoving into a backplane?
<snap-l> I don't think it's off the shelf
<jrwren> if you are doing sata that way, plan for storage, not performance. apparently scaling perf out of those is not easy.
<jrwren> that macbook for ipad story is interesting. the guy spent $10 on an SSH client!
<snap-l> Yeah, it's a nice client
<jrwren> I might spend it hen.
<jrwren> *then
<jrwren> I tried the zx client, but it crashes when I try keyauth.
<jrwren> and I ONLY do keyauth.
<jrwren> ssh password auth is disabled for me.
<snap-l> Yeah, it handles key auth really well
<snap-l> I have passwords turned off as wel
<jrwren> you have ios devices?
<greg-g> snap-l's a fanboi
<snap-l> It was either iOS or a blackberry
<snap-l> I'd like to think you'd all make the same choice.
<snap-l> save for tjagoda
<jrwren> I love iOS
<greg-g> I don't know, I'd have to give bb a try before I decided ;)
<jrwren> i'm just surprised you went for it.
<snap-l> greg-g: I had a BB. It was shit
<snap-l> jrwren: I'm not. I like Apple products.
 * snap-l is apparently the resident fanboy, despite only having an iPhone 4
<greg-g> snap-l: but not ape-shit?
<snap-l> and that's work provided.
<snap-l> greg-g: Apes have standards.
<brousch> and a keyboard
<brousch> and speakers
<brousch> and all of David Pogue's works on audio tape
<snap-l> I have JBL creature II speakers
<snap-l> (which I bought at the Apple store, but still)
<snap-l> tried the Mighty Mouse, and didn't like it
<Wolfger> snap-l: I think I choose BB over iOS.
<snap-l> Wolfger: We can never be friends, then
<snap-l> please return my records at once.
<Wolfger> cool
<Wolfger> if all Android phones were destroyed in the patent war, I would probably go iPhone just because of the app store (BB has one, but it sucks), but the BB is a far better phone.
<snap-l> I'm sorry, what is this phone you speak of?
<snap-l> Is there an app for that?
<Wolfger> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20128034-1/for-car-lovers-a-porsche-designed-blackberry/
<snap-l> Yes, for $2K, you can have a Blackberry that doesn't look like shit, with a custom theme that doesn't look like shit
<snap-l> Frankly, this should have been the direction for a while now. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> this electronics stuff has gone too far
<snap-l> Apple did this prior to Steve Jobs return. Anyone remember what it's called?
<ColonelPanic001> the handle on my thermos just fell a bit, made a ding
<ColonelPanic001> I looked at my phone and wondered what that meant
<ColonelPanic001> "I don't remember setting a notification that sounds like that"
<_stink_> all noises are from your phone
<ColonelPanic001> "Oh, it was real"
<snap-l> If you guessed 20th anniversary macintosh, you are correct: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twentieth_Anniversary_Macintosh
<jrwren> snap-l: I think I trump you for accidental fanboi. but you can keep the title. i'm apple fanboi by mistake.
<snap-l> jrwren: bullshit
<jrwren> oh?
<snap-l> How many intel macs do you own?
<jrwren> 1
<greg-g> oh god: "One last unique feature of the TAM greeted owners when they turned the computer on – a special startup chime used only by the TAM, and which arguably also only sounds "right" when played by a TAM."
<snap-l> I own 0
<snap-l> I WIN!
<jrwren> but i only own it to write software for my phone
<jrwren> ...
<jrwren> and ipad
<greg-g> hahaha
<snap-l> jrwren: Achievement unlocked: Fanboi
<snap-l> (just don't ask about 68K macs. ;) )
<snap-l> or power PC macs.
<brousch1> empathy fail once again
<brousch1> i always end up back on pidgin
<ColonelPanic001> brousch1 has no empathy
<jrwren> ugh
<snap-l> http://www.michiganradio.org/post/michigan-senate-approves-anti-bullying-bill?ft=1&f&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+michiganradio+%28Michigan+Radio%3A+Michigan+News%29 <- Asinine.
<_stink_> how good of them.
<ColonelPanic001> hay snap-l ur a turd
 * ColonelPanic001 is arrested
<snap-l> Shoot me now
<Blazeix> bang
<jjesse> i can't under the new law
<snap-l> I'm still living
<brousch1> you are an immortal
<Blazeix> then it appears i'm working with incomplete requirements
<snap-l> Damnit
<brousch1> you have to shoot off his head
<greg-g> huh, I see my first "People Nearby" person in empathy at this coffee shop, I think i know who it is, given there is one other bearded guy running Ubuntu on a thinkpad :)
<greg-g> (clarify, first person I've seen via this feature ever, and it happens to be at this coffee shop)
<gamerchick02> i'm coming to CHC tonight.
<gamerchick02> leaving in a bit to give some getting lost time.
<Blazeix> cool, see you there
<gamerchick02> yeah. :)
<gamerchick02> shutting down and loading up. i'll be wearing a navy blue old navy long sleeved tshirt and khakis.
<gamerchick02> cya in a bit
<snap-l> I'll be wearing a stylish Silicon Mechanics shirt, and jeans by Eddie Bauer
<snap-l> Boxers and socks by Hanes
<snap-l> Attitude by my own damn self.
<Dekkard> Any one hear about il lumination probs on some lappies?
<Dekkard> Backlight specifically
<snap-l> Dekkard: clarification?
<gamerchick02> wolfger
<gamerchick02> chc, no?
<gamerchick02> snap-l... chc?
 * gamerchick02 pokes channel
<Blazeix> gamerchick02: uhoh, starts at 8.
<Blazeix> you have 45 minutes to relax and sip coffee before we get there and start blabbing.
<gamerchick02> 8. thought it started at 7. whoops
<greg-g> the last one of the month is at 7
<gamerchick02> wow. i'm SUPER early then
<gamerchick02> ah
<gamerchick02> i be stupid.
<gamerchick02> sorry everyone
<gamerchick02> i'm a dumbass
<Blazeix> an extra hour at the coffee shop never hurt
<gamerchick02> you're right
<gamerchick02> good for people watching
<gamerchick02> ;)
<gamerchick02> i love doing that
 * greg-g loves people watching
<gamerchick02> me too!!!
<gamerchick02> how's it going greg-g?
<gamerchick02> i could have stayed at home/hotel longer
<gamerchick02> hah
<greg-g> gamerchick02: going well, just finishing up my day here in SF
<gamerchick02> wow. nice. you like it out there?
<greg-g> It's growing on me.
<greg-g> Still aclimating
<gamerchick02> you will probably like it in winter
<greg-g> meh
<gamerchick02> no snow, i think...
<greg-g> I'm one of the weirdos that loves snow
<gamerchick02> not sure if you're a winter guy or not
<greg-g> completely
<gamerchick02> i do too!
<greg-g> I lived in Minneapolis for 6 years and loved it
<gamerchick02> ;) i'm a winter gal
<gamerchick02> i've lived in MI all my life
<gamerchick02> love it here
<greg-g> A2 was nothing compared to MPLS
<greg-g> like, right now doesn't feel like halloween season, ya know? no leaves on the ground, I'm wearing sandals and a t-shirt (though, it does get cold at night)
<greg-g> (cold being like high 50s)
<gamerchick02> sandals? it's like 0 here.
<gamerchick02> beautiful night
<gamerchick02> a good night to sit outside and smoke and have a beer
<gamerchick02> i'm here at the coffee shop now. didn't realize CHC was at 8. whoops
<greg-g> :)
<gamerchick02> it's ok
<gamerchick02> i'm chatting with you and people watching
<gamerchick02> there's a business people group at the middle table
<gamerchick02> students studying
<gamerchick02> i must look young, cuz the lady asked me if i was doing studying.
<gamerchick02> haha!
<gamerchick02> no. school's done. unless i go for a masters, but probably not
<greg-g> :)
<gamerchick02> i'm probably the only one in this coffee shop with ubuntu on their laptop
 * gamerchick02 is a nerd
<greg-g> I'm one of 2 in this coffee shop
<gamerchick02> nice
<gamerchick02> this one is busy
<gamerchick02> and the guys are here. woot
<snap-l> Howdy.
<greg-g> way to leave her hanging, guys!
<greg-g> ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-03
<snap-l> hey now
<gamerchick02> nah. i was early
<gamerchick02> :-P
<rick_h> http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2011/11/yahoo-announces-cocktails-%E2%80%93-shaken-not-stirred/
<Blazeix> rick_h: snap-l: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3179505
<snap-l> Blazeix: Ouch
<Guest7117> hello
<Wolfger> Morning.
<brousch> go away
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h> morning
<rick_h> Blazeix: awesome, that's perfect timing and going into my talk!
<rick_h> so they don't run jslint and crash horribly after a ycombinator post, love it
<snap-l> That and the founders have to personally answer the flood of disgruntled emails.
<rick_h> heh, love that the post has no comments
<snap-l> They might have them turned off
<brousch> rick_h: what talk?
<snap-l> I wonder if someone had (in the early days) implemented python instead of Javascript.
<rick_h> brousch: I'm giving a talk at 1devday tomorrow
<brousch> ah, the detroit thing
<rick_h> right
<snap-l> tomorrow or Saturday. :)
<rick_h> oh sweet, sat...I've got another day
<rick_h> yay me!
 * snap-l apparently is rick_h's personal assistant this week
<rick_h> first sealer coat is on the desk top
<rick_h> man, I tell you what...I feel lost in a cloud this past week
<rick_h> and not a high powered computing cloud
<snap-l> It's the sound of $LASTJOB leaving your mind
<rick_h> hah
<rick_h> yea, I'm "between jobs" kind of strange
<snap-l> seriously, if someone asks you next week about something, you'll have to really think about it.
<snap-l> "wait, what? the who? where are you calling me from?"
<rick_h> ok, I'm hating these damn unity notifications
<rick_h> they show up, and when I go to click/close them they fade like "can't catch me..."
<rick_h> and then won't leave
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<snap-l> Ubuntu One, or just in general?
<brousch> you're not supposed to click them
<rick_h> dropbox in this case
<rick_h> also hit it for when I ran gribber
<rick_h> gwibber that is
<snap-l> Yeah, Gwibber is a real PITA when you start it up
<snap-l> especially if you've been, oh, I dunno, active on Twitter for more than a day.
<Wolfger> welcome to the pain, rick_h
<snap-l> Biggby has a 100oz mug of coffee
<snap-l> apparently 7-11 now has coffee competition.
<jjesse> but there coffee sucks
<snap-l> I like their coffee
<brousch> i like biggby
<jjesse> it seems to have no flavor to me
<rick_h> yea, the one time I went wasn't a big fan
<rick_h> but people can make a bad cup so I should try again but they're not really around my area
<brousch> i'm currently stuck with biggby or starbucks
<brousch> or the filtered wastewater that is office coffee here
<jjesse> yeah wastewater coffee sucks
<jjesse> i've tried several different bigbies and haven't really enjoyed it
<rick_h> snap-l: http://gilir.wordpress.com/2011/11/03/uds-day-3/ see the end of this one
<brousch> rick_h: if i leave right after my GRDevDay talk on Saturday I could make your 1devday talk
<rick_h> heh, not sure it'll be worth the drive
<brousch> hay, you stole our swedberg!
<brousch> dangit, get your own jquery expert
<snap-l> Rhythmbox is back? Seriously?
<jjesse> snap-l they will change next release again
<brousch> but i was just getting used to banshee!
<snap-l> I think we should just write a new one
<snap-l> And Banshee in 11.10 became the default for just about every media type
<jrwren> YAY BANSHEE!
<jrwren> I love debian/ubuntu mono and banshee.
<jrwren> its come so far over the years and really countered everything the naysayers have said.
<snap-l> And because it's not GTK3, it's getting bumped from the CD. ;)
<jrwren> it is?
<jrwren> rb is default?
<snap-l> Conclusion, RB will probably be back on the CD, if no problem is raised by the other teams not present during the session. The decision was not easy, but IMO it makes sense in the context of an LTS. And, well, Banshee will still be available in the archive, will at least the same level of integration than in 11.10.
<jjesse> thought the post said it would still be on the cd
<jjesse> got confused
<brousch> hm, i was going to put some python eating various animals pics in my talk, but they are all kind of off-putting
<snap-l> And yes, I've finally gotten used to Banshee's quirks. :)
<rick_h> snap-l: I thought you'd appreciate that
<jrwren> from waht I've seen of RB in the past, i'd not be surprised if it take more space on the CD than banshee
<rick_h> than banshee + mono?
<rick_h> RB is getting all the gtk for free since it's shared
<rick_h> but they're saying banshee is the last mono on the cd
<jrwren> yeah.
<jrwren> mono is TINY to ship.
<jrwren> in debian.
<jrwren> and ubuntu
<jrwren> damn shame.
<jrwren> end of an era.
<jrwren> its a bad precident.
<jrwren> I'll bet LOTS of gtk2 python apps ship on CD.
<jrwren> since that is most of what canonical writes for ubu mgmt
<jrwren> isn't software center a gtk2 python app?
<jrwren> oh nope, its been updated to gtk3.
<jrwren> wow, i wonder how much work it was to move all the canonical python apps to gtk3
<snap-l> likely as much effort as it was to get the lirary for GTK3+ working with Python
<rick_h> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/11/amazon-bypasses-library-lends-kindle-books-directly-to-prime-users.ars
<rick_h> 5k isn't a ton to start, but it's a start
<snap-l> wow
<rick_h> that's cool, my wife wanted to read the hunger games series and now she just can without having to buy them, sweet
<jrwren> i've not looked at how different the gtk3 api is from gtk2. i'd guess it is very similar so maybe some ports are trivial?
<snap-l> jrwren: Not sure. I haven't looked at GTK3 either.
<snap-l> This site for beneifts stuff at work has a usage agreement
<snap-l> Provider grants you, according to your Service level and account standing, the non-exclusive, limited right, with a standard web browser not supplied by Provider, to use the Service and the text, information, software, images, and other material contained on or made available in connection with the Service, all for your own personal use. You may not share your access to or distribute any of the
<snap-l> Content to others without the prior written permission of Provider.
<snap-l> That's so cute.
<greg-g> what the hell?! Rhythmbox?
<rick_h> http://raynos.org/blog/14/jQuery-vs-POJS :)
<snap-l> I <3 programming pissing contests. They're so much better than real work. ;)
<snap-l> http://www.freep.com/article/20111103/NEWS01/111103023/Feds-charge-Detroit-city-official-bribery-embezzlement <- Surprise!
<_stink_> yay!
<snap-l> http://i.imgur.com/5mk5G.png
<greg-g> yo dawg...
<snap-l> http://memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/10/10871/11132040.jpg
<snap-l> Already there.
<Wolfger> snap-l: Detroit city officials being charged with crimes? Inconceivable!
<jjesse> talk about crazy talk
<Wolfger> So, wait... Ubuntu kicked RB to the curb in favor of Banshee, and now is kicking Banshee to the curb in favor of RB? wtf?
<snap-l> Wolfger: It's not 100% official
<Wolfger> kick them both to the curb and go with Amarok instead
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, because THAT'LL solve everything
<Wolfger> and since that's a Qt app, may as well just kick Gnome to the curb as well and go all KDE apps
<Wolfger> :-)
<snap-l> http://cloud9ide.posterous.com/the-time-has-come-to-add-classes-to-javascrip
<ColonelPanic001> no
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: no?
<ColonelPanic001> no
<snap-l> Is it just me, or are all of the 5by5 podcasts essentially 5% content, and 95% host / guest wanking?
<ColonelPanic001> a podcast of guest wanking. So that's what you listen to all day.
<brousch> the explains a lot
<snap-l> Sometimes I wonder why I come here. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> to listen to the wanking
<brousch> ColonelPanic001++
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<snap-l> Well, at least I don't have to wonder what you guys are doing in here
<snap-l> and now I have a mental image that is difficult to erase without power tools
<ColonelPanic001> there's a reason I sit at a desk
<brousch> there's a reason i have electrical tape over my webcam
<snap-l> There's a reason I don't have a webcam. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> there's a reason I'm wan... er, nevermind
<_stink_> COC
<snap-l> http://lacquer.fi/pauli/blog/2011/11/why-the-mac-app-sandbox-makes-me-sad/ <- Wow
<snap-l> What the hell is going on with the industry?
<rick_h> you're surprised?
<rick_h> this was called out when the app store first came to the mac
<snap-l> A little
<snap-l> Well, between this and secure boot, it's like we're going away from open and more towards closed
<rick_h> exactly
<brousch> not we, they
<snap-l> At some point we might as well call the applications "cartridges"
<rick_h> it's the slow (or not so slow really) progression of the iOS'ing of the PC
<rick_h> it's always been too much power, "normal users" want appliances
<rick_h> and Apple is giving it to them
<snap-l> or in the parlance of every fucking flea-market / garage sale: Tapes.
<rick_h> seriously, take an all non-moving parts macbook air, and iOS'ify it and you've got an appliance they'll need to upgrade every couple of years
<rick_h> and they can't open/do anything with it
<snap-l> Well, and you also have the program s that can be swapped out whenever they need to be without them really needing to kno or care about satate.
<snap-l> They just show up with some widgets to crank
<snap-l> i dunno.. seems like we're giving up a lot for security
<brousch> they
<brousch> we are linux
<brousch> we are freedom and tinkering!
<snap-l> How long before someone thinks this is a good idea for Linux? :)
<snap-l> I mean, Ubuntu is becoming a phone / tablet
<brousch> unity is pretty much un-tweakable, and it has a software center
<brousch> fortunately you can easily move to another window manager/distro
<brousch> OSX users are not so fortunate
<brousch> hm, only 1 animate gif in my talk. this must be rectified
<brousch> what bothers me the most is how much you have to buy in to apple to make appliances
<brousch> selling appliances is way more profitable than open source
<brousch> money or freedom? a hard choice
<snap-l> nnThe One Laptop Per Child (OLPC) project has devised a bizarre plan for deploying its new XO-3 tablet. The organization plans to drop the touchscreen computers from helicopters near remote villages in developing countries. The devices will then be abandoned and left for the villagers to find, distribute, support, and use on their own.
<snap-l> I believe this is the WTF moment for the day.
<snap-l> Also up for contention for WTF moment of the day: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111031/14012416574/various-lawsuits-trying-to-avoid-admitting-that-porn-classics-debbie-does-dallas-deep-throat-are-public-domain.shtml
<greg-g> awe. some.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-04
<snap-l> Good evening
<_stink_> yo
<greg-g> hiya
<brousch> tired. someone bring me coffee
<rick_h> +1
<brousch> rick_h: are you even working right now?
<_stink_> yeah, was gonna say
<_stink_> just sleep in!
<_stink_> or, go back to sleep after taking kid to school.
<rick_h> heh, I've got a talk to finish
<rick_h> didn't get a ton done yesterday with the family home and such
 * Wolfger throws coffee at brousch
<Wolfger> I think I may have found my Linux salvation... http://www.osnews.com/story/25283/KDE_3_5_Fork_Trinity_Releases_Third_Major_Update
<brousch> i sent you a link to that last week :P
<Wolfger> well :-p
<Wolfger> I missed it somehow
<Wolfger> Thanks, though!
<snap-l>  Good morning
<brousch> Wolfger: i kind of wondered why you weren't excited by it when i mentioned it ;)
<lotia> greetings all. anyone know what the earliest version of ubuntu that supported logical volume snapshot merging?
<snap-l> lotia: Not offhand, no
<snap-l> and a question like that can lead to no good. ;)
 * snap-l should take on a new career as conference call music DJ.
<ColonelPanic001> do it
<snap-l> Your call w-w-w-will start when the hoho-ho-ho-host arrives.
<snap-l> Please wawawawawawawawawawaaaaaaaaaait
<snap-l> And here he/she is, the host of your call. Take it away, host!
<ColonelPanic001> I'd hire you
<lotia> snap-l: thanks
<rick_h> thank goodness I brought headphones to the coffee shop
<jjesse> do you work every day out of the coffee house?
<rick_h> place is packed and teenage girls going over the last week's "How I broke up with my boyfriend" text by text blow by blow
<rick_h> jjesse: no, but the temptations at home to work on my desk/office reorg are too great
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> do you write off the coffee as a business expense? :P
<rick_h> then again...mwf are usually some coffee house time
<rick_h> heh, I need to
<rick_h> just say it was "office rental fee, $4.12"
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<widox> rick_h: hows the talk coming along?
<rick_h> widox: so long way to go still, but went offline to write it out and I think I've got a way to bring it together
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I plan to heckle you tomorrow
<rick_h> problem is it's 3 ideas I want to go over, but not sure how to bring them together
<widox> ah
<rick_h> but think I have it now, so slides appear
 * rick_h checks .rst file...
<rick_h> hmm, that didn't work
<widox> :)
<rick_h> anyone know of a generator for these things that I can download a nice big image from?
<rick_h> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/358vqp/
<brousch> bah, just blow up the little ones
<Blazeix> rick_h: this is the original source: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_D_Z-D2tzi14/TBpOnhVqyAI/AAAAAAAADFU/8tfM4E_Z4pU/s1600/responsibility12(alternate).png
<Blazeix> ( http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html )
<rick_h> cool, thanks Blazeix
<snap-l> bowdy
<snap-l>  logged in remotely
<rick_h> howdy
<snap-l> Just got back from the nursing home and Caribou
<snap-l> Gt one of their grown-up grilled cheeses.
<snap-l> They're half-off, so it's not so bad. :)
<rick_h> heh funny
<rick_h> hmm, test task is 34min
<rick_h> need more slides
<Blazeix> just fill the remaining time with bad language and offensive pictures. The ruby community can't have all the fun.
<rick_h> bwuhahaha!
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<brousch> Blazeix: i see you watched my pyohio talk
<brousch> i just added a "didn't get to" slide to my talk for all the stuff i won't have time to cover
<brousch> ;(
<snap-l> brousch: NOw's the time to optimize. :)
<snap-l> So you can squeeze in the stuff on that slide that you think is too important to ignore.
<brousch> right
<snap-l> bello from 1dev
<ColonelPanic001> wat
<ColonelPanic001> I'll be there tomorrow
<ColonelPanic001> workshops were full, and I don't care enough to drag myself out there for a couple of keynotes. :\
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: gonna heckle rick_h?
<ColonelPanic001> only reason I'm going
<snap-l> yeah, i wanted to be here for the keynotes
<snap-l> hah
<wolfger_> snap-l: I'm sure you've heard already, since you're always up on radio news, but in case you don't know: http://www.freep.com/article/20111104/ENT03/111104023/Detroit-radio-station-WDTW-FM-106-7-changes-format-put-modern-twist-classic-rock
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-05
<snap-l> Wolfger: hm, hadnt seen that
<snap-l> dont expect it to last, though. csx is a tough nut to crack
<snap-l> and that station has had a hell of a time finding for at
<snap-l> format
<snap-l> current rumor is arthur penhollow might return on this station
<snap-l> also, this is clear channel, so expect thrm to fuck it up in three months
<Guest5760> k
<Guest5760> he did not $e
<Guest5760> me
<snap-l> howdy
<gamerchick02> afternoon!
<gamerchick02> what's new?
<snap-l> Howdy again
<snap-l> Got back from 1devday Detroit
<snap-l> was a LOT of fun
<snap-l> If you get the chance to head down there, by all means do it.
<snap-l> btw: tomorrow's meeting is at 9pm, not 8pm
<snap-l> Set the calendar event accordingly, so eventually Gogle will re-read it. ;)
<gamerchick02> cool
<gamerchick02> thanks for the note.
<gamerchick02> Masterpiece is on, but i'll watch and chat. at the same time. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-06
<rick_h> woot, party party from the new desk
<rick_h> https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/g71zGHpjzAG
<rick_h> going to have to pull down the white boards, no way I'll reach them from the desk
<gamerchick02> party from the new desk? cool!
<rick_h> yea, this is cool, standing desk time
<gamerchick02> oooh
<gamerchick02> cool
<gamerchick02> you have a hangout going on?
<rick_h> yea
<rick_h> keep meaning to run those more often
<rick_h> testing out things as I hook them back up
<gamerchick02> i'd love to join but my wifi blows here. :(
<rick_h> ah, my bad
<rick_h> shoot, I didn't mean to send an invite to everyone
<rick_h> heh, crap
<rick_h> stupid me
<gamerchick02> whoops
<gamerchick02> off for a movie. see everyone tomorrow. hopefully i won't forget about the meeting
<brousch> what the ... it's only 7:45?
<brousch> damnit, that means my son got me up at 5:45
<rick_h> heh, I got lucky
<rick_h> he slept 30min late so I was only up 30min early
<brousch> well technically i was only up 15 minutes early
<brousch> my talk ran over yesterday
<rick_h> yea?
<rick_h> oops
<brousch> despite having fewer slides and 2/3 the words of my pyohio talk
<brousch> strange
<brousch> rick_h: how did your go?
<rick_h> it went ok, empty house really
<rick_h> but meh, it was about writing readable/good code and I was up against advanced jquery and a second jquery mobile talk
<snap-l> rick_h: You had a great talk
<snap-l> I think you also had a divided house as well
<snap-l> some folks that got it, and some folks that weren't going to get it
<rick_h> heh, yea
<brousch> snap-l and ColonelPanic001 were your only audience?
<brousch> i had 20-30, maybe 1/2 of them were calvin college students and professors (who teach Python there)
<rick_h> there were maybe 20
<rick_h> but that's pushing it
<brousch> node.js was my big competitor
<rick_h> yea, that's good and buzzwordy
<snap-l> Damn Calvin students. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h's talk was great
<rick_h> ColonelPanic001: check's in the mail :)
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<ColonelPanic001> you didn't even give me an opportunity to heckle. >: - |
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: rick_h's talks are so fast you barely have time to think
<brousch> by the time you come up with a snarky remark he's 2 more topics down the line
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h> Blazeix: http://www.androidcentral.com/nov-21-enters-galaxy-nexus-date-grab-bag gah!
<Blazeix> ugh, the suspense is killing me. I probably should just stop paying attention to rumors for next week.
<brousch> using oven map reduce right now
<brousch> babramsNov 03, 6:26pm via Web while boiling water for pasta I decided to use all 4 burners at once and combine water when hot. Kitchen Map Reduce!
<brousch> that was awesome. i had a pot of boiling water in 1/2 the time
<snap-l> Kitchen HADOOP!
<snap-l> So if you had 16 stoves, 4 burners each, you could reduce it even further
<brousch> well there comes a point where you're heating much more metal per unit of water
<brousch> i used the pot and a tea kettle
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-29
<snap-l> I swear, I'd be embarrassed to even ask for money for this: http://threelegsduck.bandcamp.com/album/the-fleets-lit-up
<derekv> Found libxul-10.0.9, but you need to upgrade to libxul<2.
<derekv> god damn dependancies
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> sure
<snap-l> brousch: You know it is. :)
<brousch> Got up at 5 due to coughing child
<snap-l> And it's good
<jrwren> kids suck.
<brousch> jrwren: I'm contacting social services
<brousch> child protective services
<jrwren> stories like that are why i didn't want to have kids.
<jrwren> i just heard "remember I told you about my son?"   me: "yah, trying to have him not do heroine"  him: "we got the OD call from hospital."
<jrwren> UGH
<snap-l> I'd rather have a kid that I try to keep out of the garbage, thank you.
<snap-l> jrwren: Give my best to the family. That's got to be tough.
<shakes808> Morning al
<shakes808> all
<shakes808> Does anyone know of a script that will take a column in an excel file, read the contents, and move the file that it reads to a new location?
<snap-l> shakes808: What version of Excel?
<shakes808> 2010
<snap-l> Openpyxl is your friend
<snap-l> It'll read and write Excel files
<shakes808> I will be able to use this to create a batch script to copy file \\xx\yy\zz.txt and move it to \\tt\ee\zz.txt
<snap-l> wWell, Python will be able to handle all of your requirements as stated.
<snap-l> But you'll have to write it.
<snap-l> I love my mom. I love my mom. I love my mom. FUCKING STOP SENDING ME THIS POLITICAL BULLSHIT. I love my mom.
<snap-l> http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/o/obama-report-card.htm
<shakes808> I glanced through the docs and didn't see anything that would help me out.
<shakes808> thank you though
<snap-l> huh?
<shakes808> :\
<shakes808> lol
<snap-l> openpyxl will open an Excel file, and read it
<snap-l> how will that not help?
<snap-l> http://packages.python.org/openpyxl/usage.html#read-an-existing-workbook
<shakes808> .. I am looking for something to read it but also take that file and copy and move it to another location. I guess I am looking to create a batch script to read it and then copy and move the files to another location
<snap-l> Oh FFS.
<snap-l> http://docs.python.org/2/library/shutil.html
<brousch> shakes808: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/123198/how-do-i-copy-a-file-in-python
<brousch> So you open your file, read the columns, close the file, manipulate the data you read, then copy the file
<snap-l> ^^
<snap-l> No, it's not going to do everything for you, you'll still have to write some code to make it happen. :)
<shakes808> Thank you, that is a little better. I need to have it in a batch script. It needs to be run by people at work and we don't run Python here.
<snap-l> ugh
<snap-l> batch as in windows batch?
<shakes808> yes
<shakes808> This is for work
<shakes808> :\
<shakes808> I know
<shakes808> If it was for myself that would be great
<snap-l> Maybe jrwren can give some  guidance then
<brousch> read data from excel in a batch file? ouch
<shakes808> I have it in an excel file now, but can make it into a flat file
<brousch> maybe you can do it all from within Excel with macros and VBA
<snap-l> Well, the Excel part might have some luck with Excel's VB
<snap-l> but moving things around should be entertaining
<shakes808> lol
<brousch> I suspect Powershell could do it, but I know fuckall about it
<shakes808> ha ha
<brousch> I'm serious
<brousch> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sriram_reddy1/archive/2012/07/16/excel-with-powershell.aspx
<Blazeix> i've heard good things about the library NPOI, if you want to use C#
<Blazeix> i haven't used it though
<snap-l> Something tells me we're not the best folks to ask on this. ;)
<shakes808> ha ha
<shakes808> At least you all are pointing me in the right direction
<shakes808> more help than ##programming
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> They said "find someone who knows batch"
<shakes808> ...
<shakes808> and then went silent
<shakes808> lol
<snap-l> Give me a break
<shakes808> Kit Kat?
<snap-l> No.
<Blazeix> does it have be batch or just run on windows?
<Blazeix> i'd stay away from batch scripting if possible
<shakes808> It has to run on windows, but again this is for work and not everyone has Python. The common factor is Windows
<snap-l> Yeah, there's very little error control
<snap-l> IS this to be run by multiple folks?
<shakes808> I could try to make a C# program for it, but that would take too long
<Blazeix> yeah, so don't inflict batch scripting on yourself. i'd go with C# or powershell
<shakes808> yes, there is going to be a handful of us using this
<snap-l> OK, this gets into wrinkles about what happens when two folks run at the same time
<shakes808> That won't be an issue
<snap-l> ok
<shakes808> This script will only be run when new forms get added
<shakes808> and we have a change control system to notify who and when
<jrwren> I don't do windows batch.
<jrwren> first rule of windows: install cygwin
<shakes808> HA HA
<jrwren> i'm not joking.
<jrwren> a C# program would take too long? it should take just a few minutes :)
<shakes808> Haven't done too much C#
<shakes808> I have been bouncing around with languages instead of focusing on one specific that my inner squirrel gets confused
<shakes808> lol
<jrwren> you could always ship python with your solution.  "here, run this exe"
<shakes808> lol
<Blazeix> broken record time: he's not joking
<jrwren> its what dropbox does. its why py2exe exists.
<shakes808> gotcha
<shakes808> I am going to have to work on this
<shakes808> thank you all for the help
<shakes808> :D
<snap-l> shakes808: np. If you need help with the Python stuff, feel free to ping.
<shakes808> will do. I will be working on this after hours, but will bring my questions ;D
<shakes808> how was everyone's weekend? Any plans for Halloween?
<snap-l> Weekend was nice. Got a chance to play some video games
<snap-l> did some yard work, which is likely undone. :)
<snap-l> Got my ass handed to me by Blazeix in Xonotic. :)
<snap-l> Will have to fire up the server again some time soon
<snap-l> now that I know how to get it to work and be seen by folks other than just JoDee and myself.
<Blazeix> i love xonotic. i'm excited that they've actually released some improvements over nexuiz
<Blazeix> for a while things seemed a bit dicey
<jrwren> anyone heard from Jim and Meredith?
<snap-l> Blazeix: Yeah, it's smoother than Nexuiz. JoDee commented on how smoothly it ran on her low-powered machine
<snap-l> Of course I tweaked the hell out of it before she ran it. ;)
<shakes808> snap-l: what are you serving up
<snap-l> Xonotic server on occasion
<greg-g> oh, xonotic is a derivative of nexuiz?
 * greg-g hadn't heard of it
<snap-l> Yeah, it's pretty nice
<snap-l> Lots of cleanups that make it better than Nexuiz
<greg-g> cool
<Blazeix> yeah nexuiz went all corporate or something, so xonotic was born
<greg-g> wah? really?
<Blazeix> yeah, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xonotic#Development
<Blazeix> xonotic's logo is a phoenix, because "screw you, Lee Vermeulen"
<greg-g> huh, awesome
<greg-g> go pissed off free software developers!
<greg-g> "fine, take the trademark, we don't need it, who gives a shit about marketing anyways?!"
<greg-g> see: LibreOffice, Jenkins, etc
<greg-g> that made me smile, really :)
<jrwren> anyone know if UDS videos are recorded?
<greg-g> they usually are
<jrwren> cool
<greg-g> usually some delay before posted online, like a week or so
<jrwren> do you ever sing "everyday I'm hackin" but to the tune of lmfao party rock s/shufflin/hackin/ ?
<greg-g> one syllable too short
<greg-g> and isn't it "hustlin"? (or, is that a new version?)
 * greg-g only knows the hustlin version
<jrwren> i stutter like a nerd. h-hackin to get the sylabic match
<snap-l> I think greg-g is more of a "codin'dirty" gangsta
<snap-l> "They see me codin'. They forkin'. Gotta push my changes up to the 'hub 'cuz I'm codin' dirty"
<snap-l> "Gotta keep my codin' dirty, clock say it's past 3:30"
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> hahaah, you are so white and nerdy
<greg-g> :)
<Blazeix> rick_h_: the most recent 'google search' app update on android mentions Google Now supports package tracking
<rick_h_> Blazeix: yea, just saw that and shared it to G+ Excited now for 4.2 on the N7
<rick_h_> now if I'll ever get it on my phone... :(
<rick_h_> the price point of the N4 is actually pretty tempting
<rick_h_> nixternal: lmao, I missed that the guy you were talking to worked at Delicious
<greg-g> wtf Ars, you're automagically redirecting my Fx Nightly browser to the mobile site because you fail at user agent grepping? Or, does you main site now just look like ass on a big screen?
<rick_h_> lol
<jrwren> rick_h_: got time for a python q?
<jrwren> class a: def __getattr__(s,name): stuff
<jrwren> a().blah() works fine
<jrwren> but I want to a().getattr('blah') instead
<jrwren> but that class __getattr__ with name='getattr'
<jrwren> so should I just call __getattr__ directly? that seems wrong
<rick_h_> yea, that's wrong, but there's getattr and getattribute I think sec.
<jrwren> oh, maybe that is waht I need?
<rick_h_> because that's an old style class and you want to use a new style
<jrwren> assume new style class
<jrwren> oh!!!
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/828/
<rick_h_> jrwren: ^^
<jrwren> getattr(a(),'blah') is different than a().getattr()
<jrwren> i am not smart.
<jrwren> ty
<rick_h_> right
<brousch> My Bionic lapdock arrived. Now I just need the cables and adaptors to hook up my phone to it
<rick_h_> cool
<brousch> It is nice
<brousch> Someone at GRLUG has a raspberrypi hooked up to one
<brousch> It's about the size and thickness of macbook air for < $100
<greg-g> alright all, who wants to throw in on the "get Greg back to Michigan" fund? I'll be purchasing a microbrewery as my exit (SF) strategy.
<jrwren> NE AA needs one. I think it would do well right off plymouth road
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> oh bah, I can't buy movie content on Google Play because I'm not in the US
<rick_h_> even though they know I'm a US user :(
<greg-g> oh copyright
<rick_h_> yea, joys
<jrwren> yet another reason I don't use google play :p
<rick_h_> well AMZ no worky on the tablet and wanted to rent a movie/two for the flight back
<snap-l> Licensing is awesome. Let's all drink hemlock to that.
<greg-g> snap-l: dude, OMC was linked from the CC identi.ca/twitter account
<greg-g> I had nothing to do with it, either! (uh, sorry?)
<snap-l> greg-g: awesome! tjanks for the heads up!
<shakes808> what do you use for a chat client that is terminal based? Or what do you all use in general? I am using the default client with Ubuntu. Looking to get something else
<Blazeix> irc only? weechat and irssi are the most popular.
<Blazeix> i know a guy that uses finch. but he's weird.
<shakes808> lol irc / gchat / yahoo chat ...
<shakes808> one that I can log into anything really
<Blazeix> i only know of two options for that. finch or "irc-client + bitlbee"
<Blazeix> where irc-client is something like weechat or irssi
<Blazeix> finch is basically pidgin command-line-ized. it has some weird windowed interface
<shakes808> gotcha
<shakes808> ty
<jrwren> snap-l: Rhapsody of Fire, what do you think?
<jrwren> irssi FTW
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-30
<shakes808> h
<snap-l> jrwren: I think it's Italian symphonic metal. :)
<snap-l> I use weechat, but irssi if fine too
<snap-l> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/10/philips-selling-colorful-wi-fi-lightbulbs-exclusively-through-apple/ <- snicker
<snap-l> apparently Philips doesn't trust anyone else to market their lightbulbs
<snap-l> or they figure Apple people will buy this sort of thing
<snap-l> "It's not even the price so much as it's that I just don't know what I would do with them. Change the colors for a few days, realize that I don't want blue lightbulbs because I'm not 17 listening to Pink Floyd in a dark room anymore, and then leave them white? It sounds like more work to get out my phone to turn on/off the light then just flicking the switch.
<snap-l> I feel like a grumpy old hater, but I'm struggling to care about this product even though I kinda wish I could."
<snap-l>  -- Aurich Lawson
<greg-g> snap-l: option 2 (apple people will buy it)
<rick_h_> morning...hehe sneaking in pyramid hacking at UDS
<brousch> Go rick_h_!
<brousch> rick_h_: Are you going to be stuck in Europe for an extra week due to Sandy?
<rick_h_> brousch: I don't think so. I leave tomorrow noon and fly from AMS to DTW to should hop over anything sandy I'd imagine
<snap-l> THat would be nice
<snap-l> Gotta have our awesome local.
<snap-l> BTW: 12.10 discs have arrived.
<rick_h_> woot
<snap-l> And with the steam for Linux announcement, I will now unsubscribe from r/linux_gaming for a bit
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> little crazy?
<snap-l> I have a feeling every steam fart is going to get posted
<snap-l> I mean it's cool, but I need the newness to wear off before I start following it
<snap-l> I turned the volume down on my Ubuntu Circle as well
<snap-l> 15 reposts of the same Steam article was getting a bit much
<snap-l> http://netsplit.com/2012/10/30/goodbye-ubuntu/ <- Wow.
<snap-l> https://plus.google.com/116287157852669694516/posts?utm_source=chrome_ntp_icon&utm_medium=chrome_app&utm_campaign=chrome <- jcastro
<brousch> I heard some of you east siders lost power
<jrwren> anything good on live stream uds yet this morning?
<brousch> Youtube is down! This really is the end!
<jrwren> really?
<brousch> It was
<jrwren> not down for me.
<jrwren> google has great power.
<jrwren> no power in the nets can stop google
<brousch> Well there were 50 minutes between my comment and yours
<jrwren> true
<snap-l> Disney has now bought my childhood
<snap-l> Lucasfilm Ltd is now a part of Disney.
<brousch> Welcome to the Mickey Mouse Club!
 * snap-l makes a note to download the illicit copies of D6 Star Wars material before it disappears. :)
<greg-g> Worrying that Disney will ruin Star Wars is like worrying that a second iceberg will dive down to hit the Titanic.
<greg-g> https://twitter.com/ZachWeiner/status/263387074953084928
<dzho> scalzi has it about right
<snap-l> Evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-31
<snap-l> CHC folks: Are you OK with having the CHC event at the normal time?
<snap-l> And good morning, btw.
<brousch> No. Kid woke up at 4:45 coughing again
<snap-l> brousch: Just tell him to stop breathing overnight and start breathing at a decent hour
<snap-l> <- problem solver
<brousch> my hero
<snap-l> Whomever is calling me from Big Rapids and not leaving a message, I have blocked your number. Either neave a message next time, or stop calling.
<snap-l> Or better yet, contact me via e-mail at cragi@decafbad.net
<brousch> It's not calling from Big Rapids. They're calling from in your house!
<snap-l> Fine. Leave a fucking message
<brousch> The message is "LOOK OUT BEHIND YOU"
<snap-l> Be polite, even if you're trying to kill me.
<snap-l> ls
<snap-l> argh
<nixternal> rick_h_: I had no idea he worked at delicious, i just thought he ran omgubuntu. oh well, at least he now knows about bookie ;)
<nixternal> that is my new gorilla marketing strategy. "I don't care if you work at Delicious, here is bookie bitch! Use it, love it, SFTU!"
<nixternal> STFU too
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2012/10/31/why-disney-buying-lucasfilm-freaked-me-out/
 * snap-l is liking this version of Master of Puppets by Trivium
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMBeh27WtBg
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razor_%26_Tie <- Their list of Current Artists is pretty whacked out
<snap-l> Shadows Fall next to The Wiggles and Suzanne Vega
<snap-l> dammit, had a hard lock on my machine
<snap-l> and nothing in the logs to let me know what the hell happened.
<Blazeix> that's just ubuntu getting in the spirit of trick-or-treat
<Blazeix> rand() > 0.5 ? treat() : kernel_panic();
<snap-l> yeah, well I wish it would also stop logging every damn time Chrome does something
<snap-l> Oct 31 16:13:58 lister kernel: [143631.172203] type=1701 audit(1351714438.535:2443): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=12186 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=4 compat=0 ip=0x7f168f77c205 code=0x50002
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-01
<rick_h_> so high all and see you all tomorrow
<snap-l> Laterness.
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<snap-l> brousch: That's a good thing, coming from you
<snap-l> George sleep through the night?
<brousch> finally
<brousch> Well, 5:45, but close enough
<brousch> SMBC is awesome
<snap-l> Yeah, I like it too
<brousch> Big gay zepplin and sodomy-induced lightning strikes
<snap-l> THat is awesome. :)
<rick_h_> morning from the eastern time zone
<brousch> Back in tha D?
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> back home, 'working'
<rick_h_> however don't expect many LoC from me today
<brousch> Did you get to go trick or treating?
<rick_h_> no, got home just after 8pm
<rick_h_> wife kept the boy up in PJs so see me come home
<rick_h_> but trick or treating was done and everyone that came over left by 9
<brousch> darn
<rick_h_> yea, oh well
<rick_h_> now my wife has left for her vacation weekend so boys weekend from now until Sunday nught woot!
<brousch> party time!
<jrwren> call the hookers!
<brousch> Do you still have to call them? Don't they have websites yet?
<rick_h_> send a text message with the word 'fun' to 5436
<brousch> Is there not an app for that?
<rick_h_> hah, iphone only I think
<brousch> Actually Apple would block that app due to inappropriate content. It would have to be Android
<snap-l> They called it "Escort Service". Got it by the Apple folks as a Ford service app
<jrwren> wasn't craigs list blocked for that reason for a while?
<nullspace> yawn
<cougar49> good morning
<brousch> Was that some kind of joke account based on what we were talking about?
<snap-l> Not I
<snap-l> brousch: btw: Check out The Sword - Apocryphon
<snap-l> I think it might be  up your alley.
<snap-l> sadly not CC, but a definite favorite
<brousch> I think you suggested it before as Black Sabbath-like
<snap-l> yep
<snap-l> Age of Winters is their first album, but they hit their stride with Warp Riders
<snap-l> Gods of the Earth is a good album overall
<snap-l> and Apocryphon is their latest, which I'm rocking to at the moment.
<snap-l> http://www.last.fm/user/squeekyhoho/library/recent
<snap-l> There's some samples.
<snap-l> Were I to pick a track for OMC, the title track is pretty awesome
<snap-l> Entertain me
<brousch> no
<snap-l> PLease?
<brousch> Fine http://imgur.com/y4mmH
<snap-l> This has not entertained me.
<Blazeix> snap-l: this should keep you entertained for a while: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLvxWNxymNc
<brousch> Blazeix: I love it
<brousch> I'm going to put it on the TV at my next party
<Blazeix> that and 'jazz nyan cat 10 hours' are probably the best 10 hour youtube videos
<brousch> I like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09m0B8RRiEE
<brousch> snap-l: http://downloads.tankcrimes.com/
 * snap-l can't watch youtube viceos from work. :-P
<snap-l> Adding them to my home watch list
<snap-l> brousch: Oh, will check those ot
<snap-l> Especially the Municipal Waste one
<brousch> If you're at work, why do you need entertaining?
<snap-l> brousch: Maybe I just wanted some conversation? :)
<brousch> Ah
<jjesse-home> hey guys perhaps a quick question, if unity crashes is there a quick way to restart it? or should it restart automatically?
<rick_h_> jjesse-home: so I'd try to log into an alt terminal and restart gdm
<jjesse-home> ok i'll try that
<jjesse-home> the notifications are all screwy but the launcher seemed to restart fine
<snap-l> jjesse-home: Any reason to not log out and log in again, or are you debugging?
<jjesse-home> no i could totally log out and login again
<jjesse-home> i just wondered if there was an easier way
<jjesse-home> didn't want to loose my place in my music :P
<snap-l> jjesse-home: Ah, that's important. ;)
<jjesse-home> not really... just lazy i guess?
<snap-l> That's partly why I <3 the Squeezebox. Keeps my playlist between login
<snap-l> although I rarely ever pick up a playlist.
<snap-l> attention span == gnat.
<jjesse-home> lol
<jjesse-home> wow ok i haven't used my home laptop for like 2 weeks and had some updates, now that I'm all updated + rebooted things seem to have gone downhill (on 12.10)
<jjesse-home> running Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<jjesse-home> everytime I hit the superkey i get a black screen
<jjesse-home> insttead of the dash
<jjesse-home> or wehatever it is called
<rick_h_> doh
<jjesse-home> any idea where to start troubleshooting?
<tony-smlr> video drivers?
<jjesse-home> i
<jjesse-home> i'm not using the NVIDIA driver I'm using the other one
<greg-g> another tiling window manager user for rick_h_ http://joey.hess.usesthis.com/
<rick_h_> greg-g: I've always said if awesome ever pisses me off I'm straight to xmonad
<greg-g> have you done anything with haskell, rick_h_ ?
<rick_h_> greg-g: bought 2 books and written 20 lines, but when I ran xmonad before you could use a WM without writing much
<rick_h_> the config is pretty much config
 * greg-g nods
<snap-l> Wow, having a bad tech day.
<snap-l> Plugged in my phone into my computer and crashed it.
<rick_h_> whoops
<juped> yikes
<snap-l> and the network at work is wonky
<locodir-user_> anyone here?
<krondor> hmm anyone here and then *bam* gone
<juped> im here.
<greg-g> web users don't understand IRC most times, so they think this is like an IM that pops up on someone's screen
<juped> yep
<snap-l> Yeah, I don't quite understand the web IRC user.
<snap-l> I think they think it's instantaneous
<snap-l> Like SMS< where your friend goes OMGTOTOALSDFKSJDFKLJHEWLSKDJCHSDFSE
<Blazeix> like totes OMGTOTOALSDFKSJDFKLJHEWLSKDJCHSDFSE
<snap-l> heh
<jjesse-home> hrmm my problems w/ the dash disappaered while i was out racking leaves
<jjesse-home> wonder what changed
<snap-l> Maybe it's a leaf-related bug
<jjesse-home> maybe but i doubt it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-02
<derekv> whats the typographic term for parts of the letter that go below the line
<Blazeix> descender
<rick_h_> yea, think you can adjust things like line-height in css to adjust how that descender fits around but not sure tbh
<derekv> I can't recreate the issue where the buttons seem cropped in the android bookie client
<derekv> But in the ui desiner I can notice the tail on the g is a bit cropped
<rick_h_> ugh, that sucks that it breaks down to device testing like that
<derekv> so I'm working to eliminate that, i get rid of it in the ui designer, then run it on the phone and it appears there (where it wasn't before)
<rick_h_> can you just leave like a 10px or something bottom gutter to help with all that?
<derekv> i'm trying to use a reletive pixel measure
<derekv> "sp" which is supposed to be fixed by user prefrence of font size, hardcoding the font to sp and the button height as well
<rick_h_> em type thing?
<rick_h_> can you set the line height (css like) to something off the sp (em) then?
<derekv> yea
<derekv> setting both to sp
<derekv> font was 15sp (which apperently is defautlt) and button height was 33
<derekv> setting the font to 13sp and button height to 33sp fixes it on both my phone and the UI designer but my confidence in the process is shot
<derekv> I don't understand what is gaurenteed by the model
<derekv> dropbox down for anyone else?
<rick_h_> yea, error page here as well
<derekv> new york
<derekv> ?
<derekv> but then they would have been down for a while...
<derekv> not that i'd probably notice
<jjesse-home> i was able to use dropbox earlier today
<jjesse-home> but it was really slow
<rick_h_> cool, seems to work nice here
<rick_h_> buttons line up fine
<rick_h_> little extra space bettween them, but all good
<derekv> cool
<rick_h_> I like the descriptions for sure
<jjesse-home> dropbox is up for me but really really slow
<rick_h_> definitely needs more than 10 results on the N7
<derekv> oh yea
<derekv> yea i'll fix that now if possible
<derekv> should be easy
<derekv> later/now/soon it will be configurable
<rick_h_> but yea, if the count and the redirect where fixed up I'd say it'd be a good second release point for it
<rick_h_> thanks for poking at it, very cool
<derekv> then some sort of unending list can be considered
<rick_h_> someone in copenhagen was asking if I still ever hacked on my bookmark app and I got to say how not only that, but one guy added RSS support and another worked on a basic android app
<rick_h_> community at work :)
<rick_h_> <3
<rick_h_> ok, time to take a medically assisted bed time. Night all.
<rick_h_> see you on the TGIF side
<derekv> best of luck
<derekv> I like the descriptions better as well
<jrwren> i'm watching Iron Sky. Good god, this movie is terrible.
<snap-l> jrwren: Were you expecting something like CItizen Kane?
<jrwren>  omfg, USS GWB, this is so bad, i cannot look away
<jrwren> [A
<jrwren> i admit, I like something about it. the 1 womans costume is pretty awesome.
<derekv> I got my original kinesis back
<derekv> they didn't fix the escape key
<derekv> but its pretty sweet to be typing on the original again
<derekv> thing is pretty sensitive
<derekv> i'm trying to remap esc and capslock
<derekv> since that makes more sense anyways
<jrwren> holy shit, ok, terrible movie, when the laibach kicks in it is omg awesome.
<derekv> I don't know what laibach is so I'm gonig to assume its some sort of narcotic so the sentance makes sense.
<jrwren> your statement is sad on so many levels :(
<greg-g> derekv: beer
<greg-g> its one before maibach
<jrwren> really? no laibach?
<jrwren> I'm sure snap-l knows 'em.
<jrwren> rather iconic german industrial band.
<snap-l> I know 'em
<snap-l> Austrian
<jrwren> *gasp*
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> shows what I know.
<snap-l> Er, we're both wrong
<snap-l> Slovenian
<greg-g> Laibach [ˈlaɪbax] is a Slovenian avant-garde music group associated with industrial, martial, and neo-classical musical styles. Laibach was formed on June 1, 1980 in Trbovlje, Slovenia, at the time SFR Yugoslavia.
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> O_O
<jrwren> wow.
<snap-l> jrwren: It's a common mistake though
<jrwren> i'll bet.
<greg-g> I thought my maibach joke was good
<greg-g> :/
<Blazeix> chirp chirp
<snap-l> greg-g: It's a common mistake, though. ;)
<jrwren> I don't think I've ever thought a movie sucked so bad and then enjoyed the last 5 minutes so much.
<snap-l> jrwren: Yeah, it's not quality, that's for sure
<snap-l> It's a spoof movie
<snap-l> the problem is finding how much is satire
<jrwren> is it?
<snap-l> jrwren: Well it isn't a fucking documentary
<jrwren> seemed like a lot of political commentary to me.
<jrwren> which was good.
<snap-l> You can have a spoof and still have a message
<jrwren> but the end really got me. I went from calling it garbage to worth watching, just for last 5 min.
<greg-g> huh
<greg-g> oh right! it was a wreck a movie!
<jrwren> wreck a movie?
<snap-l> jrwren: I find things that I initially didn't like tend to be the stuff that I really like a lot later on
<snap-l> stuff that keeps me thinking about it and coming back
<snap-l> like Rush's Clockwork Angels
<jrwren> lol
<snap-l> Or the D6 game system
<jrwren> true enough.
<snap-l> First impressions can be hard to overcome
<greg-g> jrwren: same people who did https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wreck:_In_the_Pirkinning
<jrwren> lol, really?? same pepople? awesome/
<snap-l> Star Wreck was pretty funky.
<snap-l> I did not realize Iron Sky was by the same folks that did Star Wreck
<snap-l> that explains a lot
 * greg-g hasn't seen, actually, which is wrong, he knows
<brousch> Linus using KDE https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/DbmEE8kXLDA
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> yea, because linux definitely represents the 'normal' user :P
<brousch> You, me, him. We are normal users of Linux
<brousch> Geez. He gets a lot of retards commenting on his posts
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> brousch: Note that Jesus only had 12 disciples. That's because the rest left idiotic comments on his Youtube videos
<snap-l> "Sermon on the Mount? More like one-sided discussion on the hilltop, but whatevs."
<snap-l> "I liked him better when he was performing two fish, one loaf"
<snap-l> My favorites are the ones where people try to have a different conversation with him
<snap-l> "Hey Linus, I wanted to know your opinion on..." <- not actual quote, but similar
<snap-l> "Hey Jesus, we're planning on having a few councils to determine the make-up of the Holy Trinity, and could use a few pointers on how this works. It'll save us some time later on"
<snap-l> "What we thought was taken care of in the Council of Nicea actually turned into the clusterbleep of the Athanasian Creed, and we only bring that out during Trinity Sunday"
<snap-l> It's like the superbowl of Christian Belief statements.
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athanasian_Creed <- for those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about.
<nullspace> snap-l: got some religious angst?
<snap-l> nullspace: No, just pushing the joke beyond it's boundaries.
<nullspace> ah, well everyone has to have a hobby
<snap-l> I was brought up in religious schools through college. :)
<snap-l> Lutheran > Catholic > Reformed Church of America
<brousch> And you fled across the state to escape?
<snap-l> Um, I was raised on this side of the state
<snap-l> went to Hope for 4 years.
<brousch> ah
<snap-l> Of course College is where my musical tastes matured. :)
<nullspace> got tired of organ music huh
<snap-l> Wow, the network is slow at work
<snap-l> nullspace: I <3 Organ Music
<snap-l> JoDee doesn't like it though
<snap-l> and it's a lot like bluegrass. A little goes a long way
<snap-l> first song: Why don't I listen to more of this
<nullspace> but wow lutheran and then catholic, slap in the face to Martin Luther
<snap-l> second song: Hmm, this is good
<snap-l> Third song: I'm done
<snap-l> nullspace: It makes me conversant in both
<nullspace> if we're talking bach a organ song is pretty long
<snap-l> and  I was one of a few (if any) Lutherans at school
<snap-l> which meant I was the guy with baloney sandwiches on Fridays during Lent
<snap-l> Not conciously trying to be a prick, but just not raised in the tradition
<nullspace> eh following lent to T is kidna our of favor
<nullspace> out of favor
<snap-l> nullspace: (shrug).
<rick_h_> heh, all depends. My wife still does that every year
<rick_h_> though she only gets to church itself once a month these days
<nullspace> I stopped carring, going once the first preist I knew died and another took over
<snap-l> nullspace: It's interesting how much you attach to the pastor / priest.
<nullspace> it went from love, peace and we are all the same to gay bashing, evolution denying, poltical retortic
<snap-l> That's the other reason.
<rick_h_> heh, when we moved here my wife shopped around for months to find the right place
<rick_h_> and even then they have 3 different services so she only goes to the one that works for her
<rick_h_> religion is very much a buyers market these days :P
<snap-l> Not that my church did that, but during the GWB years, the fundamentalists started taking over more and more
<snap-l> rick_h_: snicker.
<snap-l> WEll, this is entertaining. Work is having trouble with the network.
<brousch> We had trouble last week
<brousch> Your turn now
<snap-l> Thanks for sharing. :)
<nullspace> is it wrong to think of your IT staff as an auto immune diesase of the network?
<snap-l> I don't see our IT staff that way. They tend to be pretty good.
<snap-l> They do ask people to send their network passwords via e-mail on group mailing lists though, so that can be entertaining
<nullspace> I was suggesting that this is my thought and feeling of my IT staff.
<snap-l> You're allowed. :)
<brousch> Heh, Django and others http://goo.gl/Tjdde
<rick_h_> brousch: yea...because that means anything at all: http://goo.gl/lvBrR
<brousch> seems right
<rick_h_> so brousch is a closet windows lover :P
<snap-l> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=My%20ass%2C%20pancakes&cmpt=q
<rick_h_> after all it's more popular
<snap-l> pancakes are more popular than my ass
<rick_h_> color me surprised
<snap-l> That's because my ass doesn't go well with syrup
<brousch> that's not what I heard!
<snap-l> brousch: Oh that's just bloody wonderful. Why not post it on Google or something
<snap-l> No more midnight rendesvous for you.
<brousch> eh?
<brousch> I said I heard, not experienced
<snap-l> Oh. Um.
<snap-l> Awkward.
<snap-l> Well, it was dark
<nullspace> whttp://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=your%20ass%2C%20pancakes%2C%20my%20ass&cmpt=q
<tony-smlr> so does that tell us that most people don't know how to put .com after facebook or youtube...
<snap-l> Hey, who all is planning on being at MUG on the 13th?
<rick_h_> maybe
<snap-l> Trying to wrangle up some folks to talk about what's new in 12.10
<snap-l> more of a panel discussion than an actual presentation
<snap-l> so folks can riff off each other
<snap-l> Hoping to get jcastro_ and smoser there as well.
<brousch> Ooooh, a PIL fork http://blog.aclark.net//2012/11/02/pillow-1-7-8/
<snap-l> Interesting
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, that's been around for a while now
<rick_h_> since last pycon I think at least, a lot of people have moved over to it
<brousch> I hadn't heard of it
<rick_h_> doh, even older than that: 1.0 (07/30/2010)
<rick_h_> but yea, guess upstream PIL was a pita to work with so pillow forked to try to make things better
<brousch> I thought PIL was abandonware
<jrwren> any mk802 people here?
 * rick_h_ googles mk802
<rick_h_> ah cool, seeing lots of these types of things coming out
<jrwren> $41 google tv android device. only $6 more than a rasbpi typeb and WAY more powerful
<brousch> jrwren: I am considering getting that or Raspberrypi for use with my lapdock
<krondor> snap-l: what's up with mug?  ipv6 talk get canned?
<krondor> hoping to make it
<derekv> wtf
<derekv> android 'httpget' class has a setParamater method
<derekv> it doesn't do shit
<rick_h_> lol
<derekv> the correct solution is apparently to just build out the url parameters yourself as a string, url encode them and append to the url
 * derekv throws an exception
<derekv> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2959316/how-to-add-parameters-to-a-http-get-request-in-android√http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2959316/how-to-add-parameters-to-a-http-get-request-in-android
<derekv> what java people think is a good api I guess
<derekv> no offense to the occupants of the island of java.
<derekv> man fuck consumers energy right now
<jrwren> its android, the API is gonna be garbage. no need to bitch.
<jrwren> why you tripping about consumers?
<derekv> well, either they, or possibly the city (for water), dug in my front yard yesterday without warning or explination
<derekv> my gas was shut off in the process
<derekv> ok... fine... but then I have been priority since last night
<derekv> they can't schedule and they can't call more than 20minutes ahead
<derekv> they say the gas is on they just need to com light my pilots
<derekv> but its bullshit because my furnace won't start and it doesnt' have a pilot
<jrwren> maybe they cut a gas line
<jrwren> does it smell like gas outside
<derekv> so i'm staying home from work to wait on them
<derekv> which is not great, i'm sortof on watch for that because i've had to take days/mornings off due to migrains
<jrwren> bummer man.
<snap-l> http://paulirish.com/2012/chrome-canary-for-developers/
<snap-l> krondor: IPv6 is in January, along with a History of Mug presentation
<krondor> hmmm, I had it in my head as November possibly based on a comment someone made.  Oh well, some of our network guys here had interest in that one.
<snap-l> Yeah, that should be a good one
<snap-l> krondor: You can still make it out, though. Hint himt
<krondor> hah, yeah I'll give it a shot
<snap-l> http://www.mug.org/?page=CiviCRM&q=civicrm/event/ical&reset=1&list=1&html=1
<brousch> snap-l:  Who's giving the IPv6 talk?
<rick_h_> either pancakes or someone's behind...
<rick_h_> oh wait, wrong conversation thread :P
<snap-l> brousch: Jim Smalls
<brousch> The history of rick_h_'s fetish http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9233085/Past_is_prototype_The_evolution_of_the_computer_keyboard?taxonomyId=235
<jrwren> i thought this was everything I needed to know about rick_h's kb: https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:KB_Terminal_ADM3A.svg&page=1
<jrwren> brousch: that article starts 10yrs too late.
<jrwren> you gotta go back 10 more years.
<brousch> They go to 1890 something
<jrwren> oh.
<rick_h_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M is what you need to know
<jrwren> nm.
<jrwren> rick_h_: FUCK NO
<jrwren> model-m is shit.
<jrwren> excellent for mech, terrible for layout.
<jrwren> ADM3aA
<rick_h_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckling_spring
<jrwren> give me ADM3A layout and nice tactile feedback.
<jrwren> yes, buckling spring is awesome.
<jrwren> i see.
<rick_h_> no windows key for my WM shortcuts in your svg
<jrwren> it was 1969!!!
<jrwren> important is the placement of the esc and ctrl
<rick_h_> yea, that's the truth
<rick_h_> but location is meh, just move the keys around
<rick_h_> be it hardware reprogramming (kenisis) or in software
<rick_h_> hmm, no tab...I guess I could just space/space/space/space
<brousch> hehe "As with any bygone technology, though, there are still enthusiasts who swear by the old IBM buckling springs."
 * rick_h_ gets a soapbox to start the swearing by
<rick_h_> bah, just heard leo and jonathan schwartz refer to 'jsquery' instead of jquery...
 * rick_h_ 's head explodes
<jrwren> ctrl-i is tab :)
<jrwren> wtf is jsquery? :)
<rick_h_> "it's rails and javascript, jsquery and backbone..."
<jrwren> lol.
<jrwren> i do hear good things about backbone
<rick_h_> ugh
<brousch> I hear good things about YUI. All of them come from rick_h_
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> backbone is ok, but it's a partial solution
<rick_h_> so you end up needing a lot more parts to get things together
<jrwren> partial for what?
<jrwren> just binding data to dom elements, right?
<rick_h_> yea, but then you still need things for class building, dependency tracking, other modules, history handling, storage, etc
<jrwren> wtf is class building?
<rick_h_> well how are you going to standardize your JS classes, usage, etc
<jrwren> everything else, sure.
<rick_h_> do you use new, do you not use new
<jrwren> JS has classes?
<jrwren> js has new?
<rick_h_> of course, it's a fully OOP language, and yes, it has 'optional' new SomeObject()
<rick_h_> all depends on how you construct your classes/functions to work
<rick_h_> some is more memory heavy, others are lighter but more verbose/compliacted
<rick_h_> wheeee JS and the 20 ways to build a class
<jrwren> i see.
<jrwren> i don't sweat that shit.
<rick_h_> it adds up when you use backbone and generate 50-100 instances of a model class, plus views for each, plus parent views, plus event constrcution/binding
<rick_h_> have to care if you build anything more significant than a todo list :P
<jrwren> i've never written software that complex :p
<jrwren> i don't know why I have to care though.
<rick_h_> because of the momory/browser performance hit on various ways of doing things
<jrwren> now THAT is a good reason
<brousch> Hm, is modern-package-template broken?
<brousch> I tried to pip install it into a new virtualenv and it failed
<brousch> Huh, and now it works
<brousch> freakish
<snap-l> brousch: IT's a little touchy
<brousch> What's the difference between MIT and BSD licenses?
<brousch> NVM, I should use what the project I'm building on is using: Apache License 2.0
<brousch> I have to install it twice. first time fails half way through, then the second time works
<rick_h_> <3 http://www.hulu.com/watch/420481
<snap-l> ++
<greg-g> is that the ipab mini ad?
<greg-g> pad
<snap-l> Yes
<snap-l> btw: OMC is on http://metalinjection.fm
<snap-l> There's currently 3 listeners, and I want more. :)
<widox> rick_h_: that's hilarious
<snap-l> I <3 this song
<snap-l> Odino and Valhalla by Nanowar
<jrwren> Manowar
<snap-l> No, Nanowar
<snap-l> http://www.jamendo.com/en/list/a75948/into-gay-pride-ride
<snap-l> pro-tip: WHen your wife is exhausted with dealing with her father, the last thing you should suggest is cleaning out the den
<brousch> "Oh, while you're up, would you mind washing the car?"
<brousch> snap-l: Where'd you get this one? I have some Antipatheia, but not this
<snap-l> brousch: Well, it was on  Jamendo
<brousch> not CC on bandcamp :( http://antipathiea.bandcamp.com/
<snap-l> http://archive.org/details/jamendo-099834
<brousch> Geekers
<snap-l> I hate when bands do that.
<snap-l> btw: There's a meeting this weekend
<rick_h_> party
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-03
<snap-l> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<Blazeix> http://terriblelinuxwallpaper.tumblr.com/
<snap-l> God, that's awful walpaper
<snap-l> http://terriblelinuxwallpaper.tumblr.com/image/34773867042
<snap-l> OK, I kinda like this
<derekv> terriblelinuxwallpaper
<derekv> ?
<snap-l> It is what it says on the tinn
<derekv> i agree
<derekv> the one with the bullet
<derekv> is epic
<derekv> i got some fractal broccoli
<derekv> http://www.fourmilab.ch/images/Romanesco/
<derekv> i wonder if it has infinate surface area
<derekv> ;)
<brousch> snap-l: Add to meeting agenda: Linus is using KDE, so let's convince Canonical to dump Unity and make KDE the default
<derekv> ...nooooooooo
<snap-l> brousch: You add it. :)
<derekv> Its also important to know what brand of toilet paper he uses so I can know how to shop
<brousch> derekv: What brand snap-l uses?
<derekv> linus
<snap-l> Cloudkicker has shirts on sale for $5.
<snap-l> http://cloudkicker.bandcamp.com/merch
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-04
<jjesse-home> anyone running virtualbox and Ubuntu 12.10?
<jjesse-home> http://askubuntu.com/questions/211603/problems-with-nat-adapater-since-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10
<rick_h_> jjesse-home: yea
<rick_h_> hit same issue
<rick_h_> jjesse-home: there's a dns issue and then there's a lack of virtual network interfaces on the host issue
<jjesse-home> worked fine at NAT before the upgrade
<jjesse-home> now it dowsn't
<rick_h_> yea, the interfaces are gone
<jjesse-home> yeah i've sen the notes on DNSMASQ or whatever via google
<rick_h_> it used to auto setup the virtual network adapters for NAT
<rick_h_> but poof gone
<rick_h_> if you ifconfig -a you'll see them gone
<jjesse-home> and i saw a google note about creating the bridge mode by installing bridge-utils or somethng?
<jjesse-home> but nothing for NAT
<rick_h_> not sure, I ended up using bridge'd which allows it to pull an IP from the network, but then it keeps moving
<rick_h_> so I ended up moving the work in there off to lxc for my dev needs
<rick_h_> and bridge'd works well enough for my windows VM
<jjesse-home> yeah i've always used NAT incase i run into ip issues or anything
<rick_h_> if you find an answer let me know, I'd be curious
<jjesse-home> thanks i will
<rick_h_> sorry I don't have an answer for you. I meant to find someone at UDS to ask about it but didn't run across anyone that knew
<jjesse-home> no worreis
<rick_h_> couple people that used bridged was all
<jjesse-home> well I use NAT in case any of my customers would have a duplicate machine name or duplicate IP or whatever
<jjesse-home> my virtual Domain Controller resides behind my laptop
<rick_h_> yea, NAT is great for local dev work. I tried to keep my launchpad dev environment on there and it's easy to setup a .ssh/host entry and such
<jjesse-home> all kinds of fun things
<brousch> derekv: Now you know what phone to buy https://plus.google.com/u/1/+LinusTorvalds/posts/8KBkzumMEc1
<tony-smlr> SMLR is  Live: http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=LOsv9snH3RM
<brousch> rick_h_: Sorry to get you so excited this early in the morning, but https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dyne.zshaolin
<brousch> Vim and Git included
<snap-l> WElcome back to sane time
<snap-l> brousch: nice!
<snap-l> I really wish this printer did NTP
<brousch> That app might be ginormous
<nixternal> that app is worthless. if you are seroiusly using a shell and need vim on your cell phone, it is time to get: A) a new computer and B) a life
<brousch> welcome back
<nixternal> welcome back from what?
<nixternal> ;p
<brousch> Wherever you have been hiding for months
<brousch> One of my projects is to make a Python IDE on Android to make Android apps with Python
<nixternal> i have been around, just not so much on IRC
<brousch> That app is extracting to more than 500MB
<snap-l> Reminder: There's an IRC meeting tonight.
<snap-l> 9pm
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000S1LVUY
<snap-l> Guess what I have that I'm not allowed to sell on Amazon
<snap-l> Hm, just got some GE fluorescent bulbs, and they didn't seem like they could get enough juice
<snap-l> both started flickering alternately
<snap-l> Figured it out.
<snap-l> Lamp has two settings, so the one setting wasn't enough for it to light
<greg-g> chaos, german style: http://cdn.iwastesomuchtime.com/11120120849160.jpg
<derekv> anyone into i3?
<rick_h_> derekv: nullspace is the guy to chat to about that I think
<derekv> no specific question, just curious
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-28
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/eddc65b9e6acd0 is pretty sweet. s3 in network disks? /me resists urge to buy 3
<cmaloney> derekv: Hardly anyone on eBay has done an honest-to-God auction in th epast 5 years
<derekv> looking at selling on amazon
<derekv> i have one item i need to sell thats worth quite a bit
<derekv> people have it listed for much more on amazon then what it sells for on ebay
<derekv> unfortunatly i'm not seeing an easy way to find out how well it sells at the amazon price
<derekv> http://lifehacker.com/5887412/how-to-sell-your-excess-crap-for-cash-in-just-a-few-hours-with-amazons-fulfillment-program
<derekv> sdaj
<cmaloney> derekv: I sell on Amazon
<cmaloney> One thing to keep in mind: Those prices on Amazon are usually inflated if there's less than one or two sellers
<derekv> cmaloney: well if there's a good chance of it selling at that price i can be patient.
<cmaloney> derekv: Yeah, I had a Beat 'em and Eat 'em cart that was allegedly $100+ on there
<cmaloney> ended selling for for half of that.
<cmaloney> re: the cart: don't ask
<derekv> you lowered it after how long?
<cmaloney> After I got sick of looking at it and after some conversations about it that went nowhere.
<cmaloney> so be prepared to come down in your price
<derekv> i have seen stuff out of print with insane asking prices
<cmaloney> One thing I've noticed about Amazon too is things that have very little sales can get automatically ratcheted to ridiculous prices
<derekv> if there's nobody else selling i guess people get hopefull/greedy
<cmaloney> Yeah, which is fun whenever you see things that are uncommon (not rare) at Salvation Army locations with prices that are comparable to the inflated prices
<cmaloney> They used to have a computer on the floor that they used to check the prices on ebay / Amazon
<cmaloney> And eBay is it's own bundle of "I think it's worth $x+y
<cmaloney> Which is why eBay will lovingly take your money to relist when it doesn't sell. ;)
<derekv> at least on ebay you can check completed sales
<cmaloney> Yeah, I wish Amazon would use that to weigh some of their algorithms
<cmaloney> but then again someone would figure out how to game it
<cmaloney> Ie: buy from themselves to drive up the prices
<cmaloney> Though I think that would be a losing proposition
<derekv> http://tinyurl.com/o2scmcw
<cmaloney> Anywho, yeah, selling online is fun
<derekv> not my idea of fun
<cmaloney> Bwahahahahaha
<derekv> but cash and space are things i like
<cmaloney> Sorry, but there's no way a used sax is going for that much
<cmaloney> unless it's in perfect working order with no cork rot
<cmaloney> You're looking at about $500. $1000 if someone is being charitable
<cmaloney> Music instruments are the worst for depreciation, followed closely by American automobiles
<derekv> sold listing on ebay: 2400, 2500, 2200
<cmaloney> I'm surprised.
<cmaloney> Um, you sure they completed?
<cmaloney> I'm seeing some that hit ~3500 that look like the Series 3 or better.
<cmaloney> All the other stuff I'm seeing has no bids on it
<derekv> www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=selmer+super+action+80+alto&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc
<rick_h_> cmaloney: hey, happened to drive by caribou/peets lately?
<rick_h_> waf: you're inthe bookieio org as well.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: So re: the Caribou progress in Royal Oak: It ran into a major snag
<rick_h_> cmaloney: :/ ruh roh
<cmaloney> my dad told me (so take it for what it's worth) that the landlord considered their lease as a new entity
<cmaloney> ergo new rates, etc.
<rick_h_> double ruh roh
<cmaloney> so the short of it is they appear to have run into a snag with the lease
<cmaloney> and I believe Peets pulled out
<rick_h_> cmaloney: crap crap crap
<rick_h_> cmaloney: well, there goes the motivation to REALLY find a new location then
<cmaloney> there's no discernable progress, and I remember my dad mentioning there was a dumpster out front
<rick_h_> as in "there it goes into high gear" vs "there it goes out the window"
<cmaloney> Yeah. So hopefully there's some progress at the woodward location
<cmaloney> but aparently Peets has run into trouble with these leases
<rick_h_> yea, I was surpised when the closed the one up here. I imagine they had to eat leases galore
<cmaloney> there's allegedly 5 Caribouos in Michigan still because of lease problems
<rick_h_> wait, so "royal oak" one is not the woodward one?
 * rick_h_ is confused
<cmaloney> No. Royal Oak one is the Downtown one
<rick_h_> oh, but that royal oak one is the one that was supposed to turn over first?
<cmaloney> I haven't been to the Normandy road one
<cmaloney> Yeah
<rick_h_> hmm, I'm off tomorrow. Maybe I'll take a drive down and see what's up, do some hackingout of one of the coffee shops that way
<cmaloney> derekv: Interesting. Is Selmer a known brand for Saxaphones?
<cmaloney> Saxophones, rather
<cmaloney> I'm rather surprised they're hitting $2K without much problem
<cmaloney> usually musical instruments hit roughly 1/4 to 1/5 of their "retail" prices
<cmaloney> (mostly because music stores jack the shit out of their prices. Saw a catalog over at unnamed music store that JoDee worked at that showed their markup. Needless to say I was amused and appalled).
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, I think we're in the nomad phase of the early MI dvelopers. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, seems that way. Kind of used to the spoiled 'reserve the room for the year' phase :/
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> We managed to crounge up some tables last time at Starbucks on Woodward, but it was pretty dicey.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, I'm definitely not liking that place. It could never hold our bigger meetups
<rick_h_> for a bit there we had some 6-10 regularly
<rick_h_> kind of liked that
<cmaloney> Yeah.
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2013/10/27/every-chip-has-a-story/
<waf> take my money
<cmaloney> heh
<jjesse> i would argue the worst drivers in the entire world are school moms doing dropoffs
<jjesse> i'm just saying
<brousch> No. It's the dads trying to use the moms' system!
<cmaloney> jjesse: Not sure if school drop-offs are the worst in the world, but they are pretty awful
<jjesse> so my son goes to a charter school so there is no busing
<jjesse> so every parent has to drop their kids off
<jjesse> and all of them (Except me of course) are awful
<brousch> He doesn't go to Godwin Elementary?
<jjesse> brousch,  no we would be GRPS
<jjesse> so we choose a charter school
<derekv> cmaloney: the super 80 is well known
<derekv> cmaloney: it probably decreases in value with condition but less so from age ... I don't recall having any concept that this thing was worth that much when i was using it in high school
<derekv> i'm surprised, it probably was worth more then the car I drove back then
<derekv> the 5k new price suprises me the most
<derekv> re CHC / peets / caribou / starbucks ... I feel like the age of the coffee shop where people meet and hang out , or you can go out for a change of enviroment to get studying/work done etc is just sadly over
<derekv> i mean, i don't know of more than a few (appearently) independently owned coffee places ... and if PEETs doesnt care to fight to keep the location in RO pretty much proves the point...
<derekv> it isn't all that valueable to a big chain to have a cool hangout place even if that place is packed as hell all the time
<derekv> what they want is drive through venti carmel cappicino with skinny half calf half whip with a bannana nut bread and double insulin resistance
<derekv> not actual coffee drinkers who come in and order a $2 mug and sit for 5 hours getting refills
<derekv> after a bit somehow caribou managed to feel more corperate to me than starbucks even
<brousch> Go to a co-working facility if you need a place away from home to work
<derekv> the decor was never changed except possibly to brighten it up, but just felt corpo-kitch with the psuedo "cabin/lodge" feel mixed with the gift-crap display stands.  originally the baked goods where from a regional supplier and not more than a day old
<jrwren> its a good point. You probably should have forged a relationship with an idepenantly owned place years ago.
<derekv> i remember when they switched to the vending machine crap probably mixed in chemical vats by 5 year olds in Bengledeshia and sent by oil tanker to MX where it moves my train to a plat where its extruded into bread-slice shaped molds and after 8 seconds of UV exposure turns into "marble bread"
<derekv> that's where starbucks has them beat, using largely the same process they can produce "ham an cheese wrap"
<jrwren> oh, food.
<jrwren> I didn't know what you were talking about.
<jrwren> its sad that SBUX decided to compete with mcdonalds.
<jrwren> when the only food they had was cubmled tea cakes and lemon cake, everything about their quality was better.
<jrwren> and don't get me started on only service Pikes Place Blend. *ugh*
<derekv> there's a place in ferndale that i think is independent, but not very big.  there's always been one in birmingham, its changed names about 30 times since i first went there... that one is interesting but its usually overrun with highschool students and underage hipsters
<jrwren> nothing wrong with that.
<jrwren> heck, that is your bread and butter recruiting audience
<derekv> the other thing is, i havent been there in years so i'm not sure, but historically it was open 24/7 and you could go there at 3am and it'd be packed with people studying and/or being hip
<brousch> We have a lot of independent coffee shops, but most of them are too small for meetings
<rick_h_> yea, it might be time to change up. Just don't have the time these days to really find a good place
<jrwren> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367296/why-did-upgrade-to-saucy-replace-my-host-keys-on-first-reboot
<jrwren> anyone see a reboot after saucy upgrade replace their ssh host keys?
<brousch> Wasn't there a bug with host keys they fixed a few months ago?
<brousch> Maybe forcing new ones to compensate?
<jrwren> i remember a crypto bug about it 7yrs ago
<brousch> Something about host keys being copied when you made new images
<derekv> rick_h_: tbh i don't know where else you'd go. caribou had that room.
<brousch> So VMs had the same keys
<rick_h_> derekv: yea, that's why it's tough. The group had the potential to get bigger. There was some debate on trying to almost turn it into a software dev meetup vs just CHC
<jrwren> brousch: this is not a new vm.
<rick_h_> derekv: but that's more work and might not be appealing to everyone
<rick_h_> there are some restuarants that have rooms, but would have to cold call around to find them.
<rick_h_> and be more $$ to do a meal vs just coffee
<widox> rick_h_: that or we'd need company sponsers or something to give us room
<jrwren> plus, something about the different atmosphere of a restaurant is just a turn off to me compared to coffee house
<brousch> Don't you have to meet in a coffee house to be CHC?
<rick_h_> widox: yea, and I think we could do that, but we'd have to either go west to AA area or south to DTW area to get something cool I think
<rick_h_> widox: is my guess at least
<rick_h_> jrwren: true
<widox> I'd agree there
<rick_h_> but anyway, yea changing location would mean changing the group up. There's no doubt about that.
<widox> would certanly be more work
<rick_h_> it'd turn into something different, is that bad? maybe/maybe not
<rick_h_> widox: yea, and tbh, I drive over 30min now to get there. I created it to stop driving to AA
<rick_h_> widox: so the idea of hour drives just does't appeal to me
<widox> rick_h_: yea man, get out of the boonies up there! :p
<rick_h_> widox: hah, no kidding.
<derekv> well, not restricting to coffee houses, and encouraging more branchoffs... as long as there's engough to get 5 to 10 people consistantly.  like a network meetup
<rick_h_> yea, I mean there was a downriver CHC for a bit. Another group wanted the 'detroit' name so that's why we moved to royal oak CHC
<rick_h_> so there's been tries at starting up smaller local groups
<rick_h_> we've just done really well at sticking around a long time
<derekv> you have a dedicated core
<brousch> 20mins is pretty much the driving limit, unless it's for a really good meeting
<rick_h_> derekv: yea
<rick_h_> and waf is awesome. We kill http://www.coffeehousecoders.com/
<derekv> out of a group of 10 its not always going to be easy to find 3/4 who are going to be pretty consistant and willing to do the organization etc to hold things together
<rick_h_> I say we jsut take over cmaloney's house and force him to make us coffees :P
<brousch> And cupcakes
<rick_h_> ooh, good call
<jrwren> something about the different atmosphere of a persons home is just a turn on to me compared to the coffee house. :)
<derekv> i thought about hosting at people's houses ... a lot of pros and cons to that
<rick_h_> yea, I've liked having the sprints here
<jrwren> "you don't have any soy? I'm lactose intollerant"
<rick_h_> and if we get the screened porch put on, it'll be a great hack space in the spring/summer
<derekv> ohhhhh
<rick_h_> but again, I'm outside of most people's range
<brousch> The big problem is if a lot of people decide to show up and now you're cramming 12 people into cmaloney's house
<rick_h_> so we'd lose a lot of people
<widox> well, thats always a problem though. we barely got 4 spots together at Starbucks the past two weeks
<jjesse> seems like you just make cmaloney buy a bigger house?
<widox> speaking of Downriver CHC; I hear its on a hiatus -- ColonelPanic001?
<rick_h_> widox: yea, that's what I mean. Maybe it is time for change. Just hate to see it. <3 my wed nights
<rick_h_> I could probably start up something more local up there and get some locals that won't go down to CHC and carry on
<rick_h_> but :(
<ColonelPanic001> widox: pretty much, Dan had stuff going on, said he was out for a bit
<ColonelPanic001> and that's half of D-CHC, so...
<rick_h_> lol
<derekv> i was loosely thinking of starting some sort of meetup ... kind of like a book club for coders, but not nessisarily following a book.  more like self-organized small group learning sessions.
<derekv> like a haskell newbies meetup (just because that is one i was trying to learn)
<brousch> I see those popping up all the time here. Most recent one is "Code and Breakfast"
<brousch> Usually 3-4 friends have a common time slot they want to hang out and make it a thing
<derekv> or... even a polyglot theme.  each meetup someone could lead a tutorial in some language/framwork they know (or figured out and want to share)
<derekv> brousch: oh yea btw my hobbie is thinking up ideas and then making idle plans in my head without actually checking to see who else already has done it
<derekv> hobby?
<widox> there are those, even in Detroit. but that's kind of not the same thing as CHC I think
<widox> CHC is a none planned "event"
<derekv>  /package-install irc-aspell
<derekv> widox: right. different, complementary i'd hope
<jrwren> how can I unset something in byobu? there is no unset command :(
<widox> if we have some tutorial days or whatever that cool. but being obligated to have something is something else
<rick_h_> apt-get remove byobu :P
<derekv> hmm
<brousch> derekv: That used to be my hobby too. Now I write them down in Evernote
<derekv> i sortof like the idea of a 1-off tutorial/presentation/demo (10-30m) followed by an open hack period till the venue kicks everyone out
<derekv> again not the same as CHC though, that'd be a lot more organizational work
<brousch> Lining up speakers is tough with small groups
<derekv> yep
<derekv> then again its less stress and less prep if you just got like 10 people your going to talk to
<derekv> like for CHC, if we did something like that, i'd say, keep it pretty small and pretty focused
<brousch> Tends to end up as no prep ;)
<derekv> "my 5 favorite bash tricks, and 3 more i just learned"
<derekv> idk
<derekv> i'm not sure what problem i'm solving
<derekv> don't give talks to CHC thats not what i'm suggesting
<derekv> honestly this just started with me reading about applicitive functors and wanting to explain it to people as a way of forcing the concepts into my long term memory
<jrwren> oh, unbind should be the tmux command I want, but its not working :(
<rick_h_> jrwren: lol, "You've been endorsed for 'general awesomeness'"
<rick_h_> this is what happens when I log into linkedin for my second time this year
<greg-g> rick_h_: that's the only reasonable endorsement I've seen ;)
<greg-g> I get shit like "Drupal" and "CMSs" and "Programming" (really? me? wrong guy)
<rick_h_> greg-g: jrwren did both 'awesomeness' and 'general awesomeness' and I could decide if that was 1.0 and 2.0? Or if I should keep both on record :P
<rick_h_> greg-g: lol
<greg-g> haha
<rick_h_> greg-g: oh hey, I wanted to chat dev process with you some time
<greg-g> sweet
<rick_h_> I'm curious, we're trying to see if we can do our project via github/travisci and such, but found a giant hole in the process
<rick_h_> and wonder if we're just strange or what
<greg-g> hmm, which hole
<greg-g> (or do you wanna wait and chat later?)
<rick_h_> greg-g: so when you create a pull request in github you can have travis run CI on trunk + the new branch
<rick_h_> greg-g: up to you, when you have a sec
<rick_h_> greg-g: which is cool and all, and each time you push up an update to your branch, travis re-runs tests/etc
<greg-g> now's fine, still doing the morning routine-ish stuff ;)
 * greg-g nods right right
<rick_h_> greg-g: but once I give you a LGTM/approval, you don't have to merge that change right now
<rick_h_> maybe you're afk
<rick_h_> and trunk keeps on going. Someone else lands something, that breaks your stuff
<rick_h_> so what we do, is that when you perform an actual submit/auto merge back to trunk, we rerun tests and everything with the latest/greatest trunk
<rick_h_> but travis/github can't do that
<rick_h_> Even large-ish github projects like YUI have a person that does the final merge
<greg-g> hrmmm, so, say I submitted something, and you LGTM'd it, I still have to be the one to merge it?
<rick_h_> so it's not automated and that person could screw up and land stuff into trunk that's broken (it passed tests at some time, but not together)
<greg-g> here, you'd do the merge (with your +2, versus +1)
<rick_h_> greg-g: well someone has to, at least with this toolchain
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, we have +2 + QA on anything > 400 loc diff
<rick_h_> +1 and QA on anything smaller
<jrwren> i hate linkedin, so i just it only for endorsing silly things
<jrwren> or cool things that aren't really career related, like woodworking for rick_h_
<rick_h_> greg-g: but it seems all these large projects like django, yui, jquery...on github they can't do this right. At leastnot and use github for merging. You'd need another tool outside to somehow automate the merge to trunk and re-run your tests
<rick_h_> jrwren: kept that one :)
<jrwren> you got rid of other ones?
<jrwren> you can get rid of them?
<jrwren> i gotta try that.
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, it presents them to you as "You've been endorsed for XXX" and you can X on them
<greg-g> rick_h_: "+2" in my context means "I approve, and I have commit rights on this repo, so I'mma gonna just merge it, thanks" whereas +1 = "LGTM but someone else must merge" (not sure if there was confusion there or not, we use Gerrit in the same way OpenStack does, I believe)
<rick_h_> then save
<jrwren> i thought the X just removed the notification, not remove the endorsement
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, that's where we got looking. You end up needing gerrit to do the test run at the time the "MERGE" button is pressed
<rick_h_> greg-g: so yea, when someone gets done with review and hits +2, do the tests run again with the latest trunk?
<greg-g> oh, right I see I see
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> they do
<rick_h_> right, ok. Cool. It seems most places don't do that from what I can tell and confused me.
<rick_h_> maybe we're paranoid or something, figured you guys would be a close match to compare notes with
<greg-g> gotcha, yeah, given what you just said, I don't know how we'd manage otherwise
<greg-g> and just anecdotally, the only times I see patches breaking due to other code changes it's due to the patch being really old ;)
<greg-g> (or a big refactor that just landed, of course)
<rick_h_> exactly, branches that live for more than a few days are dangerous
<greg-g> :) indeed, too bad we have SOOOO MANY OF THOSE
<rick_h_> we try hard to break it down into 1 day cards, work one day, land the next. But as you can imagine that doesn't always work out
<greg-g> yeah, that's pretty intense
<cmaloney> Hey, you're all welcome over at my place
<cmaloney> I have a shitty screened in porch that we use to keep the cat mess in.
<rick_h_> lol cmaloney arrives!
<cmaloney> I can set up card tables and use the Keurig. ;)
 * rick_h_ rnus away
<rick_h_> errr runs
<cmaloney> You better rnu
<greg-g> huh, neat, search DDG for "gerrit git" (to weed out some other weird non code stuff) and we're (WMF-related things) in the top 10 twice
<cmaloney> jjesse / brousch http://events.leukemiamichigan.org/site/MessageViewer?em_id=4601.0&dlv_id=8181
<cmaloney> This is one of the highlights of my year.
<cmaloney> Bells Blacknote = A+++
<brousch> cmaloney: I cannot. It's right in the middle of GRGiveCamp
<brousch> GiveCampGR I mean
<cmaloney> brousch: Bah
<cmaloney> what's more important: standing around drinking beer at a fundraiser or actually helping people with boots on the ground?
<cmaloney> Drinking beer, naturally. :)
<cmaloney> It's like the appearance of helping without all that messy helping stuff getting in the way.
<brousch> I would go if I could
<brousch> Hold on. Let me email these refugees and tell them I decided to drink beer instead
<jjesse> cmaloney, very little i can drink there as a gluten free person
<brousch> I saw a gluten-free beer at D Shuler's yesterday
<jjesse> yeah i know there is some gluten free beer
<jjesse> but mostly "beer tests" don't have them
<brousch> Get out there and change that. Ask at every booth to try their gluten free beer
<brousch> Bring your gluten free friends to do the same
<jjesse> yeah maybe
<cmaloney> jjesse: Yeah, this would likely not be the event for you then
<cmaloney> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go try to sell some heaters to people in hell. ;)
<cmaloney> Hey, when did wolfger_ start idling in here?
<derekv> suggest getting into mead, cider, tequila (not at the same time)
<greg-g> tequila is an evil substance
<mathomastech> Hey guys. Thanks for all your help and suggestions on reviving my local LUG (Northfield, MN). As of today, we finally launched our first round of public facing pages/announcements, etc. If your ever in the Minneapolis area, we'd love to have you join us.
<mathomastech> Meetup Profile: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/110053504606231417660
<mathomastech> G+ Community: http://www.meetup.com/NORLUG-CHC/
<mathomastech> Switch those 2 links around :S
<cmaloney> Very cool!
<derekv> greg-g: i'm not talking about putting the hat on and swigging el toro
<derekv> greg-g: get some higher end aguave tequila and sip.
<greg-g> derekv: tried it, no go for me
<greg-g> but also, I did crazy things when I drank it
<greg-g> maybe the fault of something else, but :)
<derekv> or mix the same with mulched lime (or juiced lime juice) and soda water
<derekv> hmm i can't drink ciniman schnapps because I get weird and destructive towards non living objects
<derekv> thats totally not how you spell cinnamon
<greg-g> cinnanananaanamon
<greg-g> I think
<cmaloney> I think I'm going to make a restaurant that only consists of a door that serves South-American hot drinks. I'll call it the Mate-Door.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-29
<hackfu> Hello
<waf> hi hackfu
<hackfu> How are you waf?
<waf> pretty well, just hanging out and hacking on stuff. you?
<hackfu> Just got back in michigan.
<hackfu> My wife's mother passed away and we inherited her gorgeous estate
<waf> oh, i'm sorry. where in michigan are you?
<hackfu> In Holland, Michigan.
<waf> ah, ok. there's a lot of cool linuxy stuff going on in GR
<hackfu> The estate is right on the lake macatawa
<hackfu> And its on 38 acres of land
<hackfu> GR?
<hackfu> http://imgur.com/a/lYsiD#0
<hackfu> Pictures of the estate and land we inherited.
<waf> grand rapids
<waf> wow, beautiful
<hackfu> Its gorgeous.
<hackfu> its 12,000 square feet
<brousch> wow
<brousch> hackfu: Grand Rapids is about 30 minutes East of Holland. Holland is kind of a suburb of it
<brousch> We have groups for whatever you're into http://conga-wm.org/group-list/
<hackfu> nice.
<brousch> That's an incredible estate
<hackfu> It is
<hackfu> Very Gatsby-esque
<hackfu> theres also a horse barn, pastures, paddocks, 10 acre pine wwoodded area
<hackfu> its a real beauty of retreat.
<hackfu> its beyond beautiful
<hackfu> and the residence has both indoor and outdoor pools
<brousch> What are you going to do with it?
<cmaloney> I'd love for once to not have my machine lock up when I put in a CD
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> ugh, mifi unable to find a network today :/
<brousch> Did you pay your bill?
<rick_h_> heh, yep sure did
<cmaloney> That's no fun
<cmaloney> btw: rick_h_: Did you make it out to the Woodward Caribou / Peets?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: no I did not. :/ Too much to catch up on had no hacking time
<cmaloney> No worries.
<cmaloney> Wonder if I can swing JoDee over there sometime for lunch
<cmaloney> The one Downtown is completely gutted. No chairs, no signs, no nothing
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ok, thanks. Let me know if not before you end of day. I've got to get erica from the airport tonight. Maybe the boy and I can leave early have swing down around there
<trevlar> Is the woodward one already back open?
<rick_h_> trevlar: doubtful, we're wondering if it exists at all
<trevlar> ah
<trevlar> http://royaloak.patch.com/groups/business-news/p/peets-coffee--tea-gets-ready-to-grind-at-woodward-location-only
<rick_h_> ah, well that's good to know then I guess
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ^^
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ah, from conjecture to reality.
<cmaloney> So that place will be busy.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, I might try to work there during the day to check onthe room policy and such then. Try to catch it at open?
<rick_h_> but a bit away on the 11th
<cmaloney> Yeah,.
<cmaloney> Shold we stick it out at the Starbucks on Woodward, or try something else in the interim?
<jrwren> stupid tip: run byobu-ctrl-a to get your ctrl-a back :)
<jrwren> only took me a day to figure that out
<cmaloney> Funny that: I converted to ctrl-b without a problem. :)
<jrwren> did you restart tmux?
<cmaloney> It came by default
<cmaloney> jrwren: That said, I stopped using Byobu and just went with straight tmux.
<jrwren> same.
<jrwren> byobu-tmux does all this stupid things to be compat with screen :(
<cmaloney> Yeah, and frankly I don't need the compatability any more.
<greg-g> what kind of compat did you need before?
 * greg-g is still using screen
<greg-g> curious about these new fangled things
<cmaloney> tmux is nicer than screen for me for a number of reasons:
<cmaloney> 1) Shared sessions. I don't have to disconnect another session if I don't want to
<cmaloney> 2) Decent compatability
<cmaloney> 3) Windowed terms if I want them (not that I usually do)
<cmaloney> 4) Doesn't re-map CTRL-A, which I use for getting to the beginning of the line at times.
<cmaloney> 5) Can have multiple named sessions, and can swap between them from the same client
<cmaloney> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/549/tmux-vs-gnu-screen
<cmaloney> I have some modifications in my .tmux.conf file that I can post, but they're pretty bog-standard.
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1056/ :)
<cmaloney> And there goes rick_h_, showing how customizing is really done.
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, I figure we'll try to ride out until the peets opens
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I don't have a better idea
<cmaloney> Yeah, the best I can come up with is to try Barnes and Noble, but that's also a crap shoot.
<greg-g> interesting
<cmaloney> brb.
<cmaloney> Actually... let me try something different. :)
<greg-g> (sorry, Rowan cam to disturb the home office :) )
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/vi-mode-in-tmux/
<cmaloney> Wow, nice.
<rick_h_> vim all the things!
<jrwren> i like the current data use in the status bar, and Im too lazy to figure how to write that myself with tmux :)
<cmaloney> I think byobu writes out a tmux file.
<cmaloney> though it's been a while since I checked
<mathomastech> Hey everyone, remember that guy who was in the channel yesterday, hackfu, talking about his mothers estate he just inherited near grand rapids. Well, he just was telling the Minnesota channel about his mothers estate near Lake Minnetoka (Minnesota). Guess his mother was filthy rich.
<cmaloney> Uh huh
<cmaloney> I knew those photos weren't in Michigan
<cmaloney> there was actual sunlight in them. ;)
<mathomastech>   │09:12:22 mathomastech_ | Good morning hackfu!                                                                                                                                        │
<mathomastech>                │09:12:39        hackfu | How are you mathomastech?                                                                                                                                   │
<mathomastech>                │09:12:53            -- | You are now known as mathomastech                                                                                                                           │
<mathomastech>                │09:13:14  mathomastech | I'm doing really well. Busy as always.                                                                                                                      │
<mathomastech>                │09:13:23  mathomastech | How about yourself?                                                                                                                                         │
<mathomastech>                │09:15:40        hackfu | I just got to Minnesota.                                                                                                                                    │
<mathomastech>                │09:15:57        hackfu | My wife's mother passed away last month and we inherited her Lake Minnetonka estate                                                                         │
<mathomastech>                │09:16:28        hackfu | We are staying here for few days and eventually we plan to lease it.                                                                                        │
<mathomastech>                │09:54:23  mathomastech | hackfu: Sorry to hear that. Though I saw you saying the same thing for an estate in Michigan on their channel yesterday. She must have had a lot of         │
<mathomastech>                │                       | estates.
<rick_h_> pastebin *cough*
<cmaloney> (paste.ubuntu.com)
<mathomastech> ^
<brousch> wtf
<brousch> Why would someone do that?
<cmaloney> There's a user named hackfu- in the irc logs of other channels
<greg-g> I'll take an estate if he has extra
<cmaloney> OK, this is weird
<cmaloney> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/28/%23ubuntu-us-mi.txt
<cmaloney> He's the guy that made the claim about Facebook
<greg-g> hahahahaha
<cmaloney> And that ne needed to get to France because of some Chromium hack
<greg-g> he's almost a bot
<gamerchick02> hi. is there going to be a new lococast sometime?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Possibly, but no plans at the moment
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> i'll leave it in my podcatcher then
<gamerchick02> i've been doing an audit of stuff i listen to and stuff i don't.
<jrwren> wrote some fun stuff today. our cloud management system now supports jinja2 templates for its cloud-config so we can do things like {% if in_ec2 %} or {% if in_our_openstack %}
<jrwren> basically we can have a single cloudconfig and start instances in ec2 or openstack adn they behave differently, but as you'd want and expect the differenes.
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Yeah, just keep it in there. There will be another episode sooner or later.
<gamerchick02> sweet. i love listening to you guys talk about linux and books
<gamerchick02> even though i don't always understand some of the programming stuff.
<cmaloney> I appreciate that
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-30
<rick_h__> cool, got my name for my G+ url https://plus.google.com/+RickHarding
<rick_h__> it's so rare I get my name for anything
<gamerchick02> woot!
<gamerchick02> i got it for my Makere Temple 99 page... how do you force it for yourself?
<rick_h__> I got an email inviting me to claim it
<rick_h__> so no idea
<gamerchick02> me too. strange for the page i own but not for myself
<gamerchick02> hah
<gamerchick02> still acquiring new parts on my macbook.
<gamerchick02> it's only been three days though
<cmaloney> I got +CraigMaloney
<gamerchick02> you're lucky
<gamerchick02> they must be rolling out slowly
<cmaloney> I use the crap out of G+
<gamerchick02> ah
<gamerchick02> maybe that's it
<brousch> I am trying to change BenRousch to brousch
<rick_h__> greg-g: man, I keep coming back to today's entry http://cabinporn.com/
<brousch> I bet Internet is crap out there
<cmaloney> rick_h__: I'll sure it'll be lovely when you're a hermit.
<greg-g> rick_h__: yeah, that space is awesome
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> My Halloween Arduino project https://www.dropbox.com/s/2125pqlgfiiek5i/2013-10-29%2019.21.55.jpg
<brousch> It's going to have motion sensors and a servo to turn the head in the direction of motion
<rick_h__> jrwren: interesting re: cisco announcement
<jrwren> yeah!
<rick_h__> jrwren: I'm a bit disappointed with the solution, and interesting to hear about daala
<jrwren> same.
<jrwren> but if I get h264 in firefox, I'll be very happy
<rick_h__> finding all sorts of good info in http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Git/Gerrit_evaluation thanks greg-g :)
 * ColonelPanic001 grumbles at firefox update
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: did it bite you in the nose?
<ColonelPanic001> since updating, now I often click on a page or tab, and it closes
<rick_h__> oops
<ColonelPanic001> still narrowing down the conditions, seems maybe only after I close a tab "normally"? Not sure yet
<ColonelPanic001> at least I have shift+ctrl+t, but still. ugh
<widox> rick_h__: don't you guys use LP for reviews and such?
<dekkard> ah....ello jorge
<rick_h__> widox: yea, but there's a little chance some stuff might try out github but we need the ci process in place which is proving to be a pita
<widox> rick_h__: you cannot resist the git! :)
<rick_h__> widox: yea, I can't, but come to find out others don't really follow our ci/release process very well which is kind of crazy/sucky
<widox> haha. whoops
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330566/plain/
<cmaloney> re: verification process.
<brousch> We're unexpired?
<greg-g> unworthy
<rick_h__> well that is interesting
<greg-g> why do I need to login?
<greg-g> also, I do, and I get "This page is stale"
<greg-g> :( :(
<greg-g> oh hey:
<greg-g> The membership status of Ubuntu-Michigan (ubuntu-michigan) in the team
<greg-g> Verified LoCo Teams (locoteams-verified) was changed by José Antonio Rey
<greg-g> (jose) from Expired to Approved
<rick_h__> yea, cmaloney got us reappoved by just saying "Hey, this is us...take it or leave it"
<cmaloney> We have a one-month extension
<cmaloney> I'm going to discuss this in the upcoming meeting this saturday
<greg-g> hah
<cmaloney> But essentially the only thing standing between us and verification is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoExampleApplication
 * greg-g sighs
<cmaloney> So someone (likely me) will need to do a book report about what we've done in the past few months
<brousch> I haven't done squat
<greg-g> thanks cmaloney
<cmaloney> np.
<cmaloney> I still think this is a heavy process, but compared with the approval process it's not nearly as mechanical and manual
<dekkard> i just got an email saying we are verified
<cmaloney> we git a one month extension
<cmaloney> got/got
<dekkard> roger that
<cmaloney> heh, I even mis-typed my correction. :)
<cmaloney> Ah well
<dekkard> s'ok
<rick_h__> ouch, http://r.bmark.us/u/67152d70a1f5e1 38M is a big number
<cmaloney> JoDee: I hate python (because of spacing)
<cmaloney> JoDee: (seconds later) Oh it works. I'm in the zone now; make your own dinner.
<cmaloney> (Programming, in a nutshell)
<_stink_> haha
<jrwren> :)
<jrwren> i hate the colons for blocks
<jrwren> those should be optional
<cmaloney> jrwren: I'm on the fence about 'em
<jrwren> i just forget them often enogh taht it annoys me
<cmaloney> They're feel optional but I don't mind typing 'em.
<cmaloney> Same
<rick_h__> I'll take : over end, } and such any day of the week
<cmaloney> Let's not go crazy here. :)
<brousch> Yes. Block ending crap sucks. It's a waste of a line
<jrwren> i agree with what rick_h__ said :)
<waf> early CHC tonight! we're still on for starbucks?
<rick_h__> waf: yes
<cmaloney> Ah, forgot it was early-mode.
<rick_h__> I'll do me best to get a table and space early
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Thank you!
<rick_h__> lol https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/395629742059044865
<derekv2> is there chc tonight?
<derekv2> or rather, where?
<rick_h__> derekv2: starbucks woodward/13mi. Limited space. No promises on room
<derekv2> egh place is tiny
<rick_h__> derekv2: yes
<hackfu> howdy
<derekv2> there's one at southfield rd near 14 that's just as tiny but not usually busy
<derekv2> or 696 and greenfield that i haven't been as often
<jrwren> are there really no independant coffee shops around?
<rick_h__> jrwren: they're all over. What's hard is to check/test them as I've been out of town and no one is living around them
<jrwren> ah, I see
<derekv2> the coffee beanery closed
<derekv2> it was huge
<derekv2> it became some sort of weird food truck cafe which already looks closed
<cmaloney> I think that was true of all of the coffee beaneries
<cmaloney> http://blog.parse.com/2013/01/29/whats-so-great-about-javascript-promises/ ?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-31
<greg-g> weeee, fatals caused by a bad deploy:
<greg-g> https://ganglia.wikimedia.org/latest/graph.php?r=day&z=xlarge&title=MediaWiki+errors&vl=errors+%2F+sec&n=&hreg[]=vanadium.eqiad.wmnet&mreg[]=fatal|exception&gtype=stack&glegend=show&aggregate=1&embed=1
<rick_h__> whoops
<rick_h__> someone should look into that :p
<greg-g> :) post-mortem being written
<cmaloney> Yay post mortems
<cmaloney> my favorite mortem
<greg-g> goes well with a fully album of post-rock
<greg-g> fully? full
<greg-g> (I blame irc over 3ish sometimes 4g)
<cmaloney> Yeah 3g really fucks with my adjectives too.
<greg-g> also, saying "site outage" is a great way to not have to chat with random people on the bus home :)
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> you excuse making introvert
<greg-g> they then proceed to mistake irssi for "code"
<cmaloney> fuck, if IRC isn't code then I'm really slacking
<greg-g> no shit, right?
<rick_h__> morning and happy rainy halloween
<brousch> ug
<brousch> Spent too much time on the boy's costume for it to rain all day
<brousch> http://www.flickr.com/photos/brousch/sets/72157637153583493/
<rick_h__> nice!
<brousch> worked some wood for the shield
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> brousch: That's awesome!
<brousch> My wife did a great job
<brousch> He has boot-like shoe covers too
<jrwren> brousch: awesome
<cmaloney> I have the laziest work-costume possible
<cmaloney> Jeans and a Casper T-Shirt
<jrwren> well done.
<brousch> Casper the friendly ghost?
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> Got one of them from SF
<brousch> Why would you go to California for a Casper t-shirt? You must be the biggest fanboy evar
<cmaloney> Har har
<cmaloney> I don't mean greg-g-ville
<jrwren> is it from the Casper movie 1994?
<cmaloney> Not sure. It's just a white casper (cartoon-style) on a black shirt.
<jcastro> greg-g, I am working on a badass charm bundle for mediawiki
<jcastro> greg-g, I'll take the pepsi challenge on ease of deployment vs. anyone outside of you guys
<brousch> jcastro: Include a wikipedia clone script so anyone can easily deploy their own Wikipedia fork
<jcastro> that's pretty easy to modify in the charm
<jcastro> TOO EASY
<jcastro> actually, the charm does need a bunch of work to enable that as a config option, etc.
<brousch> greg-g will be made redundant when anyone can one click deploy their own wikipedia
<jrwren> jcastro: really?
<jrwren> brousch: i don't think greg-g is a sysadmin there.
<cmaloney> iirc he manages the devops over there.
<rick_h__> he's release manager
<cmaloney> tx
<rick_h__> so when the release went bad (yesterday) it's his job to get it fixed up, documented, update the process, etc
<greg-g> jcastro: wait, we do it easy? :) you should see what happened yesterday. Dependencies are hard, yo :)
<greg-g> what rick_h__ said
<rick_h__> oh happy day http://r.bmark.us/u/445514a604ea07
<greg-g> sure, AFTER I take the job with way less traveling....
<rick_h__> greg-g: be happy for the rest of us :P
<cmaloney> It was a stupid rule anyway. I'm glad they're finally doing away with it.
<cmaloney> OK, pet peeve #n+1: eBooks with blank pages
<greg-g> "This page intentionally left blank."
<cmaloney> That's another one
<cmaloney> I get the layout things, but c'mon.
<rick_h__> jrwren: you heading to codemash?
 * rick_h__ is debating getting a ticket since there's still some available
<greg-g> rick_h__: I think he is
<cmaloney> Are those only available for people who went before?
<cmaloney> I've stopped following it because it seemed stacked against me ever going
<cmaloney> Kind of like Google I/O. ;)
<rick_h__> cmaloney: I think they had some get lost/open for sale so debating
<widox> rick_h__: were you able to secure enough seating for chc long edition last night?
<rick_h__> widox: yea, worked out, just the 4 of us
<widox> cool
<cmaloney> Surprisingly it wasn't crowded last night
<cmaloney> but tables were still at a premium
<cmaloney> I think the "get in early" is the best approach
<cmaloney> maybe the next few CHCs need to be early-editions?
<jrwren> rick_h__: yes, I'm going to codemash. it shall be glorious
<jrwren> rick_h__: register for all 4 days, we will do python and ubuntu openspaces the whole conference long.
<jrwren> that is my plan anyway.
<jrwren> +openstack
<rick_h__> lol
<jrwren> i'll troll you about juj
<jrwren> juju
<rick_h__> hah
<brousch> I thought at codemash you were supposed to go to talks that you don't normally attend
<rick_h__> it's more "convince the ruby/java folks there's more to life out there" :P
<ColonelPanic001> anyone using Firefox 25 on linux?
<cmaloney> Yep
<rick_h__> nope, 27
<ColonelPanic001> notice any problems?
<ColonelPanic001> I find often, clicking a tab or the page closes it
<ColonelPanic001> since the upgrade, that is
<_stink_> it's your window manager
<_stink_> HAH
<rick_h__> HAH
<rick_h__> :P
<jrwren> originally it was convincing the .net folks that there is more out there.
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: Only weirdness I've seen is when it can't connect to the internet when checking plugins
<cmaloney> other  than that, nothing strange.
<brousch> jrwren: So did they give up on the .net folks?
<ColonelPanic001> hm
<ColonelPanic001> thanks cmaloney
<jrwren> lol, no. its grown so much and industry has changed that .net is no longer the majority at that conf.
<jrwren> i think i'd say JS is majority
<brousch> bah, who needs JS?
 * rick_h__ looks at editor/browser and raises hand
<rick_h__> I was pointing out last night, I'm as pro python as anyone, but not afraid of any JS :P https://github.com/CanonicalJS/juju-gui/graphs/contributors
<brousch> JS might be the one language nearly everyone needs
<rick_h__> only if you need to be online
<rick_h__> which some things do not
<rick_h__> or I guess you love gnome
<brousch> Are purely offline apps really apps at all? Or are they just protoypes?
<rick_h__> heh
<brousch> When it grows up to a real app, it will be online
<jrwren> ugh... canonicaljs
<greg-g> canonicaljs?
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> heh, and again today:
<greg-g> http://ur1.ca/fyspx
<greg-g> awww, rick's gone
<greg-g> mediawiki fatals/sec is what that is (the red)
<cmaloney> Damn, greg-g. what's going on?
<greg-g> bad testing
<greg-g> (isn't that what it always is?)
<cmaloney> That's usally where the smoking gun is, yes
<cmaloney> But what's the motive?
<cmaloney> And where in the house did it happen
<cmaloney> and why is Col. Mustard sneaking up behind me?
<rick_h_> oh hey, wtf happened
<rick_h_> irc split/crash a roo
<brousch> popey is in #kivy inquiring about Kivy on Ubuntu Touch :)
<cmaloney> Bela Lugosi's Dead
<brousch> Not for long
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKRJfIPiJGY
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-01
<cmaloney> well that wss fun
<cmaloney> time to get some food
<brousch> Eat candy.
<brousch> cmaloney: You probably get a lot of kids
<jrwren> total: 9 visitors
<jrwren> better than the zero we get at our old place 9yrs straight
<rick_h_> we had an actual bus.
<rick_h_> we joke that they bus them in, but they brought a freaking bus, could not believe it
<rick_h_> and had a 3hr window this year, that's too long :/
<brousch> wtf
<brousch> Where does a bus come from?
<rick_h_> people drive from all over to our neighborhood
<rick_h_> I'll get the pics off the camera and put them up, just cars up and down the street
<rick_h_> I had to kick one person out of my driveway, like wtf
<brousch> That is nuts
<brousch> Ask where they are from next year
<rick_h_> the bus folks said they were from down sashabaw
<brousch> Is that English?
<rick_h_> sashabaw?
<brousch> Sounds like a town in the mountains of west virginia
<brousch> Full of toothless hillbillies
<rick_h_> it's the main street I live off of
<rick_h_> ever been to DTE for a concert?
<brousch> no
<waf> brousch doesn't go to hillbilly streets, rick_h_.
<brousch> I ain't go down Sashabaw way
<rick_h_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/10601225535/in/photostream/
<rick_h_> uploading the street pics, will take a bit
<rick_h_> waf: yea, you know how hick-like I am around here :P
<rick_h_> just glad he got the west VA reference correct
<rick_h_> they start to fill into the street http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/10601447776/
<rick_h_> and the crazi-ness that is our street on halloween http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/10601695343/
<jrwren> agree, 5pm to 8pm is WAY too long
<rick_h_> yea, we had 6-9pm
<brousch> rick_h_: I think I would go elsewhere
<rick_h_> 8:30 I just closed up shop. We had people over and I wanted some pizza time
<brousch> Get all the neighbors to leave next year
<jrwren> Sashabaw is native american language, IIRC, like many htings around here
<jrwren> like saganaw
<rick_h_> brousch: heh
<brousch> ID cards for all locals. If you don't have a card you get a cracker. Have a card, get good candy
<brousch> I think we could appify this
<cmaloney> We got 20-30 kids
<cmaloney> and a bunch of them older
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Damn, you got a lot
<cmaloney> We packed it up at 8pm
<greg-g> ugh, what a cluster fuck of a day
<greg-g> http://paste.debian.net/63266/
<greg-g> rick_h_: cmaloney the continuing saga of 'bad deploy week' :/
<rick_h_> greg-g: :(
<rick_h_> ok, I've entered complete 'wow, wtf' mode on this healthcare website crap. http://r.bmark.us/u/01d321d9813eac over $200M and you could only get 6 people signed up day one and under 300 day two? This is nationwide? I can't get my head around how that's possible. I mean there must have been at least 6 reporters that got through on day one...wtf
<rick_h_> someone got over $200M for this? There's 200 startups in there all going "I could get 300 freaking signups in a day for less than $1M
<brousch> rick_h_: Someone in Arizona https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/101667/813_10151784772571359_1727950958_n.jpg
<rick_h_> brousch: lol
<rick_h_> I just want to set age limits
<rick_h_> the Mom's coming in and trick-or-treating with the kids I just want to go "come on"
<brousch> Ask for a driver's license
<rick_h_> and the kids that just shove a pillow case at you, I kept ignoring them until they said trick or treat pissing them off
<brousch> Some places hand out adult treats, like jello shots and such
<rick_h_> I'm officially an old cranky man
<brousch> rick_h_++
<brousch> I only scared 2 kids with my motion sensing scary mask thing
<rick_h_> hah, that's cool
<rick_h_> I had a good time though
<rick_h_> we had some really dumb kids
<rick_h_> we were handing out candy out of the garage, and a couple of times kids would take our candy then go right 10ft and see our front door and go down to the door to ask for candy
<rick_h_> "It's the same house dude..."
<brousch> No way. You live in the garage and the rest of your family lives in the house
<brousch> My son was scared of potential ghosts and such and didn't want to trick or treat. I told him if he's going to be a stick in the mud, next year I'm decorating the whole yard with scary stuff so I can have fun'
<brousch> And it's all going to move (which he hates)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Ugh ugh ugh
<greg-g> typical arizonan
<cmaloney> greg-g: Now now... :)
<greg-g> :) :)
<greg-g> too political?
<cmaloney> Even though it fits the stereotype of folks I've known from years that live in Arizona...
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Let's not paint with the broad brush of prejudice.
<greg-g> but its sooooo easey!
<greg-g> -e
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> set -e
<cmaloney> Frankly I don't care if people bring their kids
<cmaloney> More candy for us to get rid of
<cmaloney> We still have 2/3rds of a bowl left
<greg-g> yeah, I mean, we did it. our neighborhood wasn't big enuogh to have a real trick or treat experience when I was really young (later on, when it expanded it was)
<cmaloney> and that's with me giving handfulls out
<greg-g> nice
<greg-g> good man
<greg-g> rot those teeth
<greg-g> and such
<cmaloney> And that's after watching people drive out
<cmaloney> I wanted to give out Raspberry Pis
<cmaloney> but darn those finances.
<jrwren> namecalling namecaller.
<cmaloney> I don't have 1050 laying around for 30 kids
<jrwren> i need more raspberry pi, but $45 on newegg for type-b is $10 more than I paid for mine type-b a year or two ago.
<jrwren> when did it launch?
<cmaloney> The Pi? I think it's been a few years
<cmaloney> probelm is they buy them "at cost"
<cmaloney> and that cost is $35
<cmaloney> so to make any money on them they have to jack them up
<cmaloney> Microcenter has them for $39.99
<greg-g> so, yay, we're (WMF) finally seriously talking IPsec between our datacenters (due to NSA/Snowden revelations)
<jrwren> so in other words, buy them direct from a distributor
<brousch> jrwren: I felt bad getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AT0TW4472
<brousch> At least it comes with a case
<jrwren> you should feel bad about that.
<jrwren> i run mine caseless.
<brousch> This one is for the conference room
<brousch> Crap, I gotta run. BBL
<cmaloney> brousch: Hope it's nothing serious
<cmaloney> I got a case from Microcenter
<cmaloney> only complaint is it doesn't have a GPIO port.
<cmaloney> but it's actually a nice case.
<cmaloney> http://www.microcenter.com/product/415114/Raspberry_Pi_Enclosure_-_Clear
<jrwren> wtf does this even mean? https://twitter.com/jdub/status/396280975212023808
<rick_h_> jrwren: "please unfollow me"
<jrwren> yeah. good idea.
<cmaloney> I wish there was a way to view twitter without retweets
<rick_h_> but my RT are such great material that everyone that follows me wants to see!
<rick_h_> bwuhahaha
<greg-g> cmaloney: you have to set it per person you follow, I think
<cmaloney> Ah, did not know that.
<greg-g> I've closed my twitter pinned tab, and identi.ca, 2 or so weeks ago
<greg-g> I feel lighter
<cmaloney> yeah, I check twitter occasionally
<cmaloney> and while i still like identi.ca i find the new interface is too raw for me to keep checking it
<rick_h_> this is freaking great https://twitter.com/sfrench/status/396185245986205696
<greg-g> man, and now our api cluster is puking? what a fucking week
<rick_h_> greg-g: burn it all to the ground! good news it's friday so it's a perfect day to deploy updates.
<greg-g> !!
<greg-g> we are going to deploy to our test wikis today (what we couldn't get out yesterday, that is)
<rick_h_> TGIF
<greg-g> no. crap.
<greg-g> "so, I think we lost something like 20 appservers now :)" at least our ops can smile during times like this
<greg-g> (that's of something like ~200)
<greg-g> and we have capacity to triple instantaneously (due to things like Michael Jackson dieing)
<greg-g> triple load*
<rick_h_> and it must be friday because that caused me to think of this: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1060/
<rick_h_> and sing it in my head
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> our -operations channel is just full of icinga messages
<greg-g> PROBLEMS and RECOVERY's
<jrwren> imma twitter adict
<cmaloney> Apparently Sprint iPhone 4 / 4S can be activated on Ting
<cmaloney> Right around the same time that I want to tell Apple to retroactively choke on every purchase I ever made from them
<brousch> cmaloney: Nothing bad. I just had to zoom down to the makerspace at lunch to help show it off to about 40 teachers
<greg-g> there are days/weeks I'm sad I quit smoking cigarettes
<greg-g> like this one
<jrwren> just wait until your kid is older.
<cmaloney> I can't imagine greg-g smoking cigarettes.
<cmaloney> Note: did not say anything about not imagining greg-g smoking. ;)
<brousch> clove
<tony-smlr> SMLR are live now http://youtu.be/IoRWgF_WAR4  audio stream http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-02
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2013/11/01/one-week-of-living-mostly-creative-commons/
<cmaloney> Good morning
<jrwren> what is so good about it?
<jrwren> j/k :)
<jrwren> GREAT MORNING!
<cmaloney> Heh
<derekv> anyone going to the Day of the Doctor in a theater?
<cmaloney> OK, I've found a dangerous place
<cmaloney> It's by Great Lakes Crossing where the Borders used to live
<cmaloney> It's called 2nd and Charles, and it specializes in used books, CDs, DVDs, Vinyl, Video Games and Musical Instruments.
<cmaloney> la la la la la
<derekv> the fontawesome thing, is not so awesome if you just want an png
<derekv> their answer it to print this page to pdf then somehow i have what I need
<derekv> oh i need gimp or something
<waf> imagemagick can convert it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-03
<rick_h_> derekv: can't you just create a blank graphic in inkscape and use the font to print the character you want?
<rick_h_> derekv: so I created this by downloading the fontawesome font and creating a 16x16 document. Then used the text tool + the ctrl-u shortcut to enter the unicode for the tags. <ctrl>u f02c<enter> and sized it to fit. 15pt font.
<rick_h_> derekv: http://uploads.mitechie.com/fontawesome-tags.png
<rick_h_> derekv: not sure what sized you need things, but you can start out with a larger document and shrink down as needed
<rick_h_> http://inkscape.org/doc/tips/tutorial-tips.html for the unicode entering tip
<rick_h_> and http://fontawesome.io/cheatsheet/ for figuring out what the unicode character is
<jrwren> i realized I've gotten good at python today. :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: woot
<jrwren> someone in #python asking about all sort of language features, so I mocked 'em all up and posted 'em on gist all quick
<jrwren> all of my answers were "I think..."
<jrwren> and I nailed 'em all once I tried each one.
<derekv> cool yea I see how it can be done, i was just realizing i have no image tools installed on this machine
<rick_h_> derekv: cool, happy to help if you need. Let me know what size/color/etc
<derekv> trying with imagemagick
<derekv> imagemagick not working so far
<derekv> i have to get ghostscript to know about fontawesome
<derekv> whats like, the advantage of cramming the icons in a font anyway?
<rick_h_> derekv: the advantage is that you get one download, can resize at will, and change colors, weight (bold) all via css
<rick_h_> you could sprite them to get one download, but then you can't resize/color without rebuilding the images and the sprite
<rick_h_> notice howw the eyeball icon for readable is red to fit in vs black
<cmaloney> So glad that most of the clocks in this house are set to get their time either by radio or online.
<jrwren> i reset 3 so far
<jrwren> can think of only 1 more togo
<cmaloney> Happy DST gone day
<rick_h_> woot, reset the boy's clock last night and he waited until 7am to get up
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> JoDee's all about reclaiming that lost hour
<cmaloney> Might get a fitness gadget out of the deal.
<cmaloney> Reading through "The Healthy Programmer" and installed a Pedometer on my phone
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How's the fit-bit experiment?
<jrwren> what lost hour? the one from 8 months ago?
<cmaloney> Yep.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: meh
<rick_h_> cmaloney: not used it much lately.
<cmaloney> Is the psiring off?
<cmaloney> Pairing, even
<rick_h_> pairing off?
<cmaloney> Between your phone and the fit bit
<rick_h_> it won't sync with my phone.
<rick_h_> it's a limited set of devices. The faq says they don't place nice with moto's bluetooth stack
<cmaloney> Ah, lovely.
<cmaloney> Well that's a bummer.
<cmaloney> OK. BBL.
<cmaloney> Yay grocery shopping done before non
<brousch> I have to go before 9AM to avoid the churchers
<cmaloney> So JoDee had a coupon at Meijer for a pedometer, and now I have a Sync on my wrist.
<brousch> pedophilometer?
<cmaloney> Funny enough, it has no Bluetooth or Wireless so the actual Sync-ing is going to be manual
<cmaloney> brousch: There was an app I was running on my phone called Accupedo
<cmaloney> I felt dirty installing it
<brousch> Might be an app in there with published lists of sex offender addresses. "How close are you to a pedophile right now?"
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> pedophilometer - meters to the nearest pedophile
<cmaloney> sicko
<brousch> paranoid parents would pay for it
<brousch> An excuse to play with geodango
<jrwren> would be a pretty easy app to write
<cmaloney> Yeah, I think it would be a pretty easy app
<greg-g> hey, that thing I wanted to do when I was at my computer....
<greg-g> yeah, forgot it
<greg-g> if I didn't have a problem with the sec offender list ("public urination" shouldn't put you on the list), that's an app I would crowdfund ;)
<greg-g> sex*
<brousch> greg-g: I have the same misgivings
<jrwren> me too.
<jrwren> poor guys.
<greg-g> (or right, beard wax...)
<greg-g> cmaloney: you're a qausi-audiophile (from what I've gathered): do you know if a thing that can read/play DVDs that are burned with .flac files exists? (Other than an actual computer, of course)
<greg-g> maybe that isn't really even practical....
<brousch> Sounds weird. More things support USB flash drives now
<greg-g> oh?
<greg-g> that's neat
<brousch> flac might be a problem though.
<greg-g> brousch: can you link to one? I'm looking around amazon as a sort of "what exists" exercise
<brousch> So like a boom box that supports usb?
<brousch> Or something smaller?
<greg-g> well, preferably not a boom box, more a component system type thing
<greg-g> receiver that has usb, I guess....
 * greg-g searches
<greg-g> The TX-SR313's front-panel USB port lets you play MP3 and AAC stored in an iPod/iPhone, and MP3, WMA, AAC, and FLAC audio files stored on a flash-memory device, using the system's own remote for track selection and playback.
<greg-g> http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR313-5-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B0077V8930/ref=sr_1_15
<greg-g> neat!
<greg-g> "ONKYO's Proprietary WRAT Technology" :( :(
 * greg-g also has vorbis only albums.....
<jrwren> no flac?
<greg-g> "Playback of Audio Files Through Local Network and USB (MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless, FLAC, WAV, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, LPCM, Apple Lossless, DSD)" -- eg http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=CS-N755&class=Audiosys&source=prodClass
<jrwren> how many? anything I'd like? I'll get ya mp3 v0 of them.
<jrwren> mp3 patents start expiring soon :)
<greg-g> jrwren: I have a mix of mp3, ogg, and flac
<brousch> There's probaly an rpi project that would work
<greg-g> bah
<greg-g> I'm done with diy
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> alright, enough for today: the type of thing I want exists, now just to find the right one for the right price
<jrwren> pretty sure xbmc plays ogg
<jrwren> don't be done with ALL diy... please please please.   just pick and choose your diy
<brousch> diy or diaf!
<jrwren> *gasp*
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-27
<brousch> cmaloney: How's the OLF hangover?
<cmaloney> Fine. I took today off
<cmaloney> J has the day off as well so we're going to play together.
<cmaloney> bbiab
<brousch> TMI
<jrwren_> sounds fun!
<brousch> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/27/mozilla_hopes_to_challenge_raspbian_as_rpi_os_of_choice/
<brousch> mrgoodcat: The bot fell asleep
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<mrgoodcat> of course it did
<rick_h_> morn from boston
<mrgoodcat> .echo test
<bookiebot> test
<mrgoodcat> morn from detroit
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i think a competing rpi focused OS would be great
<mrgoodcat> although you'd have a hard time beating the performace of Arch on the pi
<brousch> You can run android on it
<mrgoodcat> not sure i would though...
<mrgoodcat> i'd be happier with chromeos on it than android
<mrgoodcat> idk which is more resource friendly though
<smoser> jcastro, hard to not want one of thsee http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/ref=br_imp_ara-1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-1&pf_rd_r=1M5DMYY52Q6JD8TWNC1X&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1958528642&pf_rd_i=desktop
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/CcDAqh - Fire TV Stick - Official Site - Shop Now
<smoser> they're $19 for prime members 2 days only
<jrwren_> i ordered already.
<jrwren_> $19 is in my realm of no brainer.
<jrwren_> on my pre-order it says "Release date: Wednesday, November 19, 2014"
<jrwren_> so it will be a few weeks before it is delivered.
<brousch> So can you chromecast to it?
<jcastro> smoser, I have a firetv already
<jcastro> which I am selling if anyone is interested!
<smoser> i doubt you can chromecast to it.
<smoser> if it buffers instant streaming... its a win.
<smoser> the roku is painful to watch amazon instant on .
<jcastro> that's because your roku is a non-3, which were horribly slow
<smoser> does yoru roku-3 buffer?
<smoser> thats my problem.
<smoser> i think/
<smoser> ie, seeking is just painful.
<jcastro> like, stop to pause and buffer all the time?
<smoser> on my roku if i want to go back, ie, i missed what someone said
<smoser> its painful.
<smoser> it has to re-get that.
<smoser> and if i then want to skip forward 30 seconds. same thing.
<jcastro> firetv isn't instant, but it isn't bad either
<jcastro> it's not something I complain about
<jcastro> skipping back and forth on streaming boxes is kind of a noop, heh
<smoser> anyone else notice that you can now pick "free no rush shipping" and get $1 credit on books ?
<smoser> on amaozn prime
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I like that, there's a bunch of things I don't care about speed on
<smoser> well, i'm the proud owner (in some 3 weeks) of a amazon fire stick
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I preordered the nexus player thing
<jcastro> so we can compared
<cmaloney> I have the Roku LT and it's not bad for watching Amazon on
<cmaloney> the only thing that's a little painful is Youtube
<rick_h_> evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-28
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> jparty
<rick_h_> party
<mrgoodcat> prefer pyparty to jparty
<rick_h_> yea, goparty?
<mrgoodcat> goparty is cool but i can never get the version of goGames i want. Every time they change the rules of a game and assume everybody wants the new version.
<cmaloney> Can we just stick with cparty?
<mrgoodcat> wouldn't want to rekindle the cparty v cpparty wars
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren_> zomg, I just had a PR land 20 months after I created it: https://github.com/JulienPalard/Pipe/pull/12#issuecomment-59826673
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Qf49MQ - implemented windowed function by jrwren · Pull Request #12 · JulienPalard/Pipe · GitHub
<mrgoodcat> do-release-upgrade on digital ocean is so fast
<mrgoodcat> fetched 346 MB in 3.3 seconds
<mrgoodcat> they host an ubuntu mirror and disk access is super fast
<brousch> yes
<jrwren_> mrgoodcat: and probably took 5 hours to "Prepare, Unpack, Extract" or whatever it is.
<mrgoodcat> its doing that now
<mrgoodcat> few hundred packages so that makes sense
<mrgoodcat> i started at 8:41
<mrgoodcat> so we'll see
<rick_h_> morning
<jrwren_> doesn't matter how fast you can download the packages, unpacking them is SLOW SLOW SLOW
<mrgoodcat> actually it wasn't bad
<mrgoodcat> full upgrade was ~30 minutes
<mrgoodcat> and a lot of it was waiting on prompts from me i suspect
<mrgoodcat> from 12.04 to 14.04
<jrwren_> not bad at all
<mrgoodcat> everything APPEARS to still work too....
<mrgoodcat> which is a bit worrying actually
<jrwren_> especially given the apache 2.2 ->2.4 upgrade
<mrgoodcat> a least if something was obviously broken i could fix it and feel better
<jrwren_> running apache?
<mrgoodcat> well i run a pretty simple apache setup
<mrgoodcat> its in /var/www and its static pages only
<mrgoodcat> fully javascript/html
<mrgoodcat> pages are stored as markdown files and the javascript renders them
<mrgoodcat> only one html page, all the rest are md
<jrwren_> ah, so not much in permissions
<mrgoodcat> nope. just read
<jrwren_> ha!
<jrwren_> client rendered MD eh?  cool.
<mrgoodcat> yea its pretty cool
<mrgoodcat> http://dyladan.me
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/38EzRS - MDwiki
<mrgoodcat> it works pretty well too
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<mrgoodcat> anybody have any opinions on exim v dovecot?
<mrgoodcat> er
<mrgoodcat> exim vs postfix i mean
<mrgoodcat> dovecot isn't even the same thing lol
<mrgoodcat> is there a rick approved shortlist of MTAs?
<cmaloney> I use postfix and love it
<cmaloney> And Postfix appears under more active development than exim
<mrgoodcat> which is simpler to set up?
<mrgoodcat> its just for self-hosting
<mrgoodcat> not work
<mrgoodcat> so it doesn't need to be super crazy
<jrwren_> postfix <3
<jrwren_> its an MTA, there is no simple.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<cmaloney> Postfix is pretty well configured out of the box under Ubuntu
<cmaloney> That said, MTAs are kind of a black box for me.
<mrgoodcat> i'm setting up on Arch, so no magic for me
<mrgoodcat> half the point is to try to understand the full stack
<cmaloney> I'd still go with Postfix
<cmaloney> the config files are pretty straightforward
<cmaloney> And you're more likely to find Postfix out in the wild than exim
<mrgoodcat> sounds good
<cmaloney> Also Exim sounds like a MTA written in Emacs.
<cmaloney> The name. That's all. :)
<mrgoodcat> lol
<jrwren_> exim is lightweight, which is why IIRC it is debian default.
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: I just use msmtp
<mrgoodcat> anybody try/use pgweb? https://github.com/sosedoff/pgweb/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/W1YOXv - sosedoff/pgweb · GitHub
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: no, I use pgadmin3 when I go GUI
<mrgoodcat> i've never used any pg gui
<mrgoodcat> phpmyadmin was a lifesaver when i was learning mysql though
<cmaloney> Last gui I used was phpmyadmin
<cmaloney> I stopped a long time ago
<greg-g> oh no!
<greg-g> New packages going to be removed from Debian 'testing' (the maintainer might need help): - gnome-do - https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gnome-do - removal on 2014-11-26 (bug: #763006) - gnome-do-plugins - https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gnome-do-plugins - removal on 2014-11-26
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/4W1FS6 - Debian Package Tracker - gnome-do
<mrgoodcat> thats a bit surprising
<rick_h_> man, gnome-do...haven't heard of that in a long time
<greg-g> oh good, it's fixed: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=763006
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/WdY8Fx - #763006 - gnome-do: Crashes at start - Debian Bug report logs
<cmaloney> Didn't think folks still used Gnome DO
<greg-g> I do!
<greg-g> what do you do instead?
 * greg-g doesn't like change
<rick_h_> gmrun
<rick_h_> it's super light and does what i need
<rick_h_> but I only use it to launch things
<widox> I use dmenu, its default in i3. just a simple program launcher
 * akelling hugs i3f
<akelling> i3*
<greg-g> I guess I don't use the plugins in gnome-do anymore
<greg-g> it's just <launcher>ic<enter> (iceweasel), <launcher>fi (files/nautilous), <launch>ter(minal), and <launcher>lo(ck screen)
<greg-g> that's pretty much everything I use
<jrwren_> cmd-1, cmd-2, cmd-3, cmd-4 if you setup your bar right :p
<jrwren_> oh wait... that is windows 7 taht works that way :)
<greg-g> bar?
<greg-g> huh
<greg-g> (launcher == <ctrl><space> for me)
<jrwren_> ever use windows 7 ?
<greg-g> nope
<jrwren_> then never mind :)
<greg-g> never touched one, nothing since XP (well, I used a Vista laptop to checkin for a flight once)
<mrgoodcat> i use dmenu
<mrgoodcat> greg-g: if you want a good full-feature launcher check out synapse
<greg-g> depends on zeitgeist....
<mrgoodcat> my i3 meta key is the super key, which is in the caps lock position on my keyboard (chromebook)
<mrgoodcat> super convenient
<mrgoodcat> i use dmenu, but i used to use synapse
<greg-g> capslock->escape (vim4lif) and the super/command key on my kinesis is hard to reach, actually
<rick_h_> greg-g: so I moved super to delete on my kenisis
<rick_h_> greg-g: so it's right at the thumb because I use it for my tiling WM controls
<rick_h_> greg-g: and yea, control on caps lock for all that stuff
<mrgoodcat> my desk neighbor has foot pedal meta keys
<rick_h_> ugh, forget that. I've got a footrest for ergo and not going to use a foot pedal
<jrwren_> mrgoodcat: caps lock is ctrl, vim was written on a adm-3a: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADM-3A#mediaviewer/File:KB_Terminal_ADM3A.svg
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/bQ0SqU - ADM-3A - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<greg-g> rick_h_: hmm, I actually use delete frequently
<rick_h_> greg-g: gotcha
<mrgoodcat> which kinesis do you have?
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, I don't tend to use it, I use delete. And with vim bindings in most things delete is something I rarely need, just move to a place I can use backspace
<rick_h_> advantage usb
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: advantage usb (black)
<jrwren_> I may actually try mapping escape to tab. that could be interesting.
<mrgoodcat> greg-g: could try mapping it to end
<mrgoodcat> doesn't seem too far to reach
<cmaloney> jcastro: http://youtu.be/Hr3HCNIgv40
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/UfLrPA - Duran Duran - Rio (Isolated Bass) - YouTube
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: I use that all the time as well :)
<cmaloney> I just use whatever ships with Ubuntu. ;)
<greg-g> I guess I could map the right ctrl key...
<greg-g> I use the left one predominately
<cmaloney> I like the convenience of knowing that my entire workflow is subject to change whenever there's a new release. :)
<cmaloney> Fuck muscle memory. :)
<mrgoodcat> D: kinesis so expensive
<cmaloney> Actually I'm pretty happy with Unity at the moment
<mrgoodcat> i'm pretty happy with unity
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: when your wrists start hurting, tell me how much $200 is compared to surgery or lost work time :)
<mrgoodcat> yea i know
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> I made work buy me one for the office
 * greg-g bought his own one for home office
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: yea, it works on helping the pain
<cmaloney> I take up air drumming to help with wrist issues.
<mrgoodcat> i've never really had problems with RSI, but I imagine if I did 300$ would be a small price to pay
<rick_h_> yep
<mrgoodcat> have you had problems or is it purely preventative?
<rick_h_> I have wrist pain when using my other keyboards for more than a few weeks
<greg-g> I've had wrist issues yeah
<mrgoodcat> yea so you have a more pressing need for it
<greg-g> when I traveled all the time, so using laptop keyboard
<greg-g> I started putting my kenises in my carryon for hotel use
<mrgoodcat> i get pains in my finger knuckles from hitting the chicklets too hard
<mrgoodcat> just the last knuckle on my first 3 fingers of each hand
<cmaloney> 0I had some pain in my fingers from using my Cherry Blacks
 * greg-g shudders at chicklets
<cmaloney> but that was until I got used to them.
<mrgoodcat> i'm fine with chicklets ow
<mrgoodcat> now*
<mrgoodcat> just had to learn to type more gentlly
<greg-g> also, +1 to air drumming
<cmaloney> I can go back and forth although I prefer the mechanical keyboards.
<greg-g> I need to do cadences on my practice pad more
<cmaloney> rumidents FTW
<greg-g> rudiments, that's it
<mrgoodcat> well definitely PREFER mech keyboard
<jrwren_> someday I'll get something with cherry switches :)
<greg-g> I wish I had my old rudiments book
<cmaloney> There's a neat program that I found for helping with hand issues iwth drumming
<greg-g> oh?!
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/Tommy-Igoe-Great-Hands-Lifetime/dp/B0031SUP26
<mrgoodcat> but since my computer is a laptop and i like never work in the same place twice i rarely get to use my mech keyboard when not at work (where i leave it)
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/L8ogkl - Amazon.com: Tommy Igoe Great Hands for a Lifetime: Tommy Igoe, Gregory McKean: Movies & TV
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MofYoqZzXDw
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/afn3Bh - Tommy Igoe: Great Hands for a Lifetime - YouTube
<cmaloney> They sold it with a drum pad and sticks
<jrwren_> maybe if I end up like JWZ, I will end up like JWZ running a club :p
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> he still does code from time to time
<cmaloney> Or at least he bitches about code from time to time
<jrwren_> only enough to bitch about how it takes time to learn a library :p
<jrwren_> cmaloney: HA!
<greg-g> "we're drumming, we're not playing flute" :) :) :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, there's a lot of great quips in there
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney brousch you might like this awesome take on tic-tac-toe http://imgur.com/gallery/DhGEz
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Vxaflb - (Super) Ultimate Tic-Tac-Toe - Imgur
<cmaloney> Just saw that
<cmaloney> Pretty interesting
<cmaloney> Makes the number of decisions more interesting
<cmaloney> Though I wonder how "solvable" it is (eg: if there's a best move problem like their is in Tic Tac Toe)
<brousch> Appify it!
<cmaloney> appify?
<cmaloney>  /kickban brousch
<brousch> Verb: To make it an app
<brousch> You can verbify anything these days
<cmaloney>  /kickban brousch
<cmaloney>  /kickban brousch
<cmaloney>  /kickban brousch
<cmaloney> craig@gaplus:~$ dict appify
<cmaloney> No definitions found for "appify"
<mrgoodcat> there is an app for it
<brousch> Your old man dictionary means nothing any more
<mrgoodcat> and you can play online here http://vikeshkhanna.webfactional.com/ultimate/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/6U3R5F - Ultimate Tic Tac Toe
<mrgoodcat> the app is called tic tactics
<brousch> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=appify
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/2bzjVV - Urban Dictionary: appify
<cmaloney> brousch: I leave all matters of language to Urban Dictionary
<brousch> I'll dictify appify so appify will be in your dictionary, dawg
<cmaloney> Don't make me crowbarify your ass.
<mrgoodcat> .ud appify
<bookiebot> appify: To create or modify an existing service as to make an [application] of it which in turn can be used in a larger [application]
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I hate you so much right now. :)
<mrgoodcat> :)
<mrgoodcat> its not even a new feature
<mrgoodcat> just one i haven't pulled out yet
<cmaloney> .ud rousch
<mrgoodbot> No results found
<cmaloney> .ud ben
<mrgoodbot> Ben: Really tall, super amazing, the best sex on the planet, huge dick, super cute. Every guy wants to be him and every girl wants him. has the most amazing personality. loves plants. Really strong and can stay up for hours just screwing. Has the most amazing eyes and doesnt know how truly amazing he is.
<mrgoodcat> wow
<cmaloney> That is unintentionally funny
<rick_h_> wtf was that and how do we never get that in here again?
<cmaloney> hah
<rick_h_> seriously, wtf
<cmaloney> That's Urban Dictionary
<rick_h_> I call it a bad plan
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren_> .ud evarlast
<mrgoodbot> evarlast: extremely cheap and stingy.
<jrwren_> that is me!
<cmaloney> .ud craig
<mrgoodbot> Craig: The codename for the act of smoking marijuana; used primarily in public places
<jrwren_> i never knew!
<cmaloney> Me neigher
<cmaloney> neither
<cmaloney> Bugger. Now we got rid of rick.
<brousch> He probably has all IRC traffic read out loud to him
<cmaloney> We're done.
<mrgoodcat> i can disable that if its annoying...
<cmaloney> Please.
<mrgoodcat> i added it for my other irc channel
<mrgoodcat> hang on
<brousch> .ud rick
<mrgoodbot> rick: (v.) - to remove something with your tongue. The word is a combination of the words "remove" and "lick," and was popularized by its use in the famous sex column "Savage Love."
<cmaloney> brousch: Knock it off, pls.
<mrgoodbot> No results found
<brousch> But it's so fitting!
<mrgoodbot> No results found
<brousch> We removed him with our naughty tongues!
<brousch> Well fingers, but close enough
<mrgoodcat> rick really left the channel?
<cmaloney> yeah,
<mrgoodcat> now i feel bad...
<cmaloney> He's still on IRC.
<mrgoodcat> didn't realize it annoyed him that much...
<jrwren_> IMO those responses violate the ubuntu code of conduct.
<mrgoodcat> yea its disabled now
<jrwren_> thank you for disabling.
<mrgoodcat> np
<cmaloney> tx
<cmaloney> Whether or not rick_h_ comes back is debatable.
<mrgoodcat> well it seems i killed the channel
<greg-g> please remove the ud function
<greg-g> ah, thanks
<cmaloney> It's gone
<greg-g> So, just to be clear, that kind of language and those kinds of jokes aren't ok in here. I no longer have any official say, but, this needs to be a safe place for all people, not just people who are ok with misogony.
<cmaloney> understoff
<cmaloney> understood, even
<mrgoodcat> yea i didn't mean to cause that kind of trouble
<greg-g> in other news, it's cold here today, 59 :)
<mrgoodcat> its a joke function for another channel
<cmaloney> unrelated: I just deleted my Twitter account.
<greg-g> cmaloney: whoa
<brousch> again?
<greg-g> I just cleaned up a ton of people (ie: deleted and or turned off their retweets) and followed some new ones
<cmaloney> brousch: No, that was the unfollow and namespace collision prevention
<cmaloney> this time around I'm just done
<cmaloney> I'm to the point now where I just don't care
<mrgoodcat> namespace collision? what do you mean by that?
<cmaloney> Someone decides to take over the account
<cmaloney> Like they didn with my previous Twitter account.
<jrwren_> cmaloney: you follow the wrong peeps :p
<cmaloney> (Which they said they didn't allow, but like most things Twitter later relented and did anyway)
<cmaloney> jrwren_: No, I follow the right people, on Google+
<cmaloney> Tired of seeing conversations halfway in
<mrgoodcat> ugh
<mrgoodcat> my stupid class requires a windows computer
<mrgoodcat> how is this ok with anyone?
<mrgoodcat> its a networking class for heaven's sake
<brousch> What college?
<mrgoodcat> OCC
<mrgoodcat> its an online/offline hybrid class
<mrgoodcat> and we have to do these things that require silverlight
<brousch> ew
<mrgoodcat> and i pipelight keeps crashing
<mrgoodcat> so now i have to go to the school to use one of their computers
<mrgoodcat> meteor.js got 1.0 release today
<jrwren_> drop the class.
<jrwren_> IME networking courses are useless
<mrgoodcat> well...
<mrgoodcat> i'm not going to drop the class...
<mrgoodcat> good advice tho?
<mrgoodcat> just because its useless doesn't mean i don't need it
<jrwren_> ah college :)  Things were so different then.
<cmaloney> Yeah, all of the good bands were still active
<jrwren_> cmaloney: HA!
<cmaloney> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/10/jwz-has-more-than-two-problems/
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/2FFtlh - jwz: "jwz has more than two problems."
<mrgoodcat> test
<cmaloney> .
<mrgoodcat> didn't actually mean to do that here. was trying to get a different window
<jrwren_> mrgoodcat: no worries, lets move on like howard deen.
<jrwren_> worth mentioning that the pgweb tool mentioned earlier here is not an admin tool exactly. its a browser tool.
<jrwren_> its different enough from phppgadmin or pgadmin3
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-29
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> Morning
<wolfger> good morning
<_jame_> morning...
<brousch> What the ... http://www.bk.com/android
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/BTaeiR - BURGER KING®
<wolfger> lol
<wolfger> only sprint or verizon, too :-p
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> How is Ubuntu Phone going to undercut that? It doesn't get any cheaper
<wolfger> Uh... how about free *without* a 2 year contract? :-p
<wolfger> of course, that's not much of a business model
<wolfger> speaking of taking a loss... brousch, would you say there's a point to continuing our game? It's kind of looking over to me, although I think I did better this time.
<brousch> wolfger: You have a nice 3 eyed structure while I technically have 0 eyes, but if you want to pass I'll let it go
<cmaloney> I can't imagine what sort of crap would be on a BK Smartphone
<brousch> The King app!
<cmaloney> The BK OS.
<brousch> Replaces all of your social media profile pictures with The King. Cannot be uninstalled
<cmaloney> That sounds about right
<mrgoodcat> http://duckduckhack.com/
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/nyRvo - DuckDuckHack
<cmaloney> That's awesome.
<cmaloney> https://neurotech.bandcamp.com/album/infra-versus-ultra
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/V4n3gv - Infra Versus Ultra | Neurotech
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2014/10/29/the-joys-of-looking-at-old-python-code/
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/4MXhNQ - The joys of looking at old Python code: | Craig Maloney
<cmaloney> I <3 reqests for quotes.
<mrgoodcat> some of them are kinda funny
<mrgoodcat> er wait
<mrgoodcat> i'm thinking request for comments
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's not what I mean
<cmaloney> RFQ for building a new system
<mrgoodcat> yea i get that
<mrgoodcat> just brainfart
<cmaloney> I always feel like I'm over-quoting time but experience tells me it'll take that long, if not longer.
<cmaloney> because feature creep
<mrgoodcat> anybody got inbox invite?
<cmaloney> Not I
<wolfger> Nope.
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<cmaloney> http://www.last.fm/music/Helloween/_/Dr.+Stein
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/4G8Pjt - Helloween – Dr. Stein – Listen and discover music at Last.fm
<wolfger> Helloween? Is that like Hellokitty? ;-)
<cmaloney> Only to Amazon when you misspell it "Helloweek"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-30
<PhillyMelt02> I have 4 tickets to Blake's Zombie Paintball Safari if anyone is interested.  You'd have to use them on Friday night as that is the last night they are putting it on for the season.
<cmaloney> morn
<mrgoodcat> ing
<brousch> I feel like you guys are improving even within 1 game
<brousch> Either that or I am getting worse
<mrgoodcat> i'm spending a lot more time thinking
<mrgoodcat> my first few games i was playing fast and loose because i didn't know what i was doing
<mrgoodcat> now i'm walking away and coming back later to look at it with fresh eyes
<mrgoodcat> makes for slower gameplay but also for better foresight
<mrgoodcat> tim cook came out publicly
<mrgoodcat> bloomberg article was pretty good
<brousch> Came out of what?
<mrgoodcat> the proverbial closet
<mrgoodcat> he's gay
<brousch> Ah
<jrwren_> ah, so that was new news. I wasn't sure if it was old news or new news.
<mrgoodcat> well he wasn't specifically hiding it before
<mrgoodcat> just never acknowledged it
<cmaloney> I wish this weren't news.
<cmaloney> Similar to when some of the members of Cynic openly came out.
<cmaloney> It shouldn't matter to your creative or other processes.
<jrwren_> members of Cynic?
<jrwren_> I think the CEO of the largest corporation in the world is a bit bigger deal than somone I've never heard of :)
<mrgoodcat> largest corporation in the world is the PLA
<jrwren_> PLA?
<jrwren_> AAPL is largest by market cap and enterprise value.
<mrgoodcat> people's liberation army
<mrgoodcat> the chinese military
<jrwren_> not a corporation
<mrgoodcat> AAPL may be the largest publicly traded company
<jrwren_> largest by some definition of largest.
<mrgoodcat> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-MacBook-Air-Core-i5-1-6GHz-4GB-RAM-128GB-HD-11-6-MC969LL-A/121449070235
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/IGSb8m - Apple MacBook Air Core i5 1 6GHz 4GB RAM 128GB HD 11 6" MC969LL A 885909464043 | eBay
<mrgoodcat> pretty good deal
<brousch> 4GB RAM?
<mrgoodcat> yup
<brousch> ew
<mrgoodcat> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<brousch> And impossible to upgrade yourself
<mrgoodcat> i get by with 2GB on a daily basis
<mrgoodcat> the air is meant to be a portable computer to work away from work/home, not a workstation
<brousch> I have only a laptop.
<mrgoodcat> besides, at 550$ what would you expect?
<mrgoodcat> i also have only a laptop
<mrgoodcat> with 2GB RAM
<mrgoodcat> and like i said, i get by just fine
<brousch> I have 1 computer. I need 512GB of storage and 8GB of RAM so I can run VMs
<mrgoodcat> ah i don't run vms too much
<mrgoodcat> and when i do i run them on our server at work
<mrgoodcat> also, compile on build server
<brousch> Ah, DGS tournaments are where the action is
<mrgoodcat> but other than that, this is sufficient for me
<brousch> You assign your own rating the first time
<brousch> At least register for the Ladders so you can get a real idea of your rank and rating
<mrgoodcat> should i?
<jrwren_> $550 ian't bad for that laptop
<jrwren_> but to answer brousch, no, nothing on it is upgradable.
<brousch> I would be tempted if I could get 512GB SSD in it
<mrgoodcat> i live with a 128GB ssd also lol
<brousch> I have decades of photos and videos
<mrgoodcat> yea i don't keep anything like that on my laptop
<mrgoodcat> i'm using... 13GB right now
<brousch> Where do you keep them if that's your only computer?
<mrgoodcat> Arch linux
<mrgoodcat> brousch: google, facebook, dropbox, couple external HDDs... they're spread around. i've never really been the type to get sentimental about pictures
<brousch> I keep it all in Dropbox. It's synced to that computer so it's all backed up
<mrgoodcat> yea so mine is all in dropbox but i don't sync
<brousch> That sounds annoying
<mrgoodcat> i have 1TB dropbox and 1TB google
<mrgoodcat> the google came free with the chromebook. They usually give 100GB but I got a special deal :)
<brousch> So when you want something you go to the dropbox/google web client and download it, then re-upload?
<mrgoodcat> i sync my docs and stuff
<mrgoodcat> but pictures and videos i consider long-term storage and don't sync
<jrwren_> I have a 512GB SSD, which I cut in half and never use the secon half. I should reclaim that space and maybe even use it :)
<mrgoodcat> i mostly view them in the web client
<brousch> I didn't realize you could selectively sync
<mrgoodcat> yep
<mrgoodcat> by folder
<brousch> Now I need to look to look into this
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> also, i'm in the process of switching everything to Mega
<mrgoodcat> because encryption++ and privacy++
<brousch> I don't see how to tell a folder not to sync
<mrgoodcat> i use the cmdline interface
<mrgoodcat> hang on i'll show you in a sec
<mrgoodcat> in a meeting
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Ah, I found it. It's in the desktop client prefs
<brousch> Hm, this opens some interesting opportunities for upgrades
<mrgoodcat> brousch: you should check out Mega though
<mrgoodcat> 50GB free, and client side encrypted using a key derived from your password
<mrgoodcat> i'm gonna do the 2TB plan
<brousch> Hm, so the problem with an unsynced folder is that the only copy of that file is on Dropbox
<brousch> So if Dropbox disappears, so does that file
<mrgoodcat> if dropbox disappears....
<mrgoodcat> so run the dropbox cli client on a home server and backup periodically
<mrgoodcat> although i'd say the chances of Dropbox disappearing without at least some forewarning are approaching zero
<brousch> then I need 2 computers
<mrgoodcat> what else did you think selective sync meant?
<brousch> It's unlikely, but it feels like an incomplete backup
<brousch> I know what it meant, I just had not considered all of the ramifications
<mrgoodcat> i trust dropbox infinitely more than my laptop when it comes to data integrity/longevity
<brousch> It would also make moving to another provider difficult as you'd have to download then re-upload
<mrgoodcat> yes
<mrgoodcat> dropbox is not a backup service though, they are a syncing service
<mrgoodcat> hmmmm save 40€ by getting a year or start month-by-month?... not sure if i'm commited enough to Mega for a 200€ up front cost
<brousch> They are my backup
<brousch> All of my data is on my laptop synced to Dropbox
<mrgoodcat> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<brousch> My photos from Android automatically sync too
<mrgoodcat> yea my photos currently sync to Dropbox, g+, and Mega
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> It's not the cheapest system, but it's simple and reliable
<jrwren_> i need to get me some of that free storage syncing.
<mrgoodcat> i guess it's a matter of how you think about it
<brousch> My wife's go to a free Dropbox shared with mine. I clean her photos out every year or so
<mrgoodcat> i think of the online as the 'primary' copy
<mrgoodcat> you think of it as the bakckup
<brousch> Interesting
<mrgoodcat> i'm thinking about writing a client that will back up mega to amazon glacier storage or something like that
<mrgoodcat> might be an interesting side project if nothing else
<mrgoodcat> need to brush up on my c++ anyways
<jrwren_> boto is so good, i'd use python for anything aws api
<mrgoodcat> the Mega SDK is cpp
<jrwren_> ah, interesting. WHY THE ?!?!?
<jrwren_> is it becasue of the local sync?
<mrgoodcat> don't understand the question
<mrgoodcat> https://mega.co.nz/#doc look at #3 and #4
<mrgoodbot> closed - README/Docs formalization/typos and another gitignore - https://github.com/bookieio/Bookie/pull/3
<mrgoodbot> closed - importer doesn't handle spaces - https://github.com/bookieio/Bookie/issues/4
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/iERdu - MEGA
<mrgoodcat> lol it thought that was bookie bug numbers...
<jrwren_> if it is just a remote services api, i can't imagine a reason to use C++
<mrgoodcat> .reload
<mrgoodbot> reloaded 35 plugins in 0.021332 seconds
<mrgoodcat> #3
<mrgoodbot> closed - README/Docs formalization/typos and another gitignore - https://github.com/bookieio/Bookie/pull/3
<mrgoodcat> damn
<mrgoodcat> not worth looking
<brousch> Need the #stuff to be channel-specific
<mrgoodcat> he's not even in the bookie channel anymore
<mrgoodcat> after seeing how much rick despises bots I changed the name and switched it to this channel only. just forgot to remove bookie specific functions
<mrgoodcat> jrwren_: i don't hate cpp so i guess it doesn't matter to me as much as it does to you
<mrgoodcat> my guess is the crypto was easier/faster in cpp since the crypto is all client side
<jrwren_> i don't hate cpp.
<jrwren_> I love cpp.
<jrwren_> especially c++14
<jrwren_> its awesome.
<mrgoodcat> "i can't imagine a reason to use C++"
<jrwren_> its more a matter of right tool for right job and any speed benefit of cpp is immediately negated by the fact that you are talking to a slow remote http api... at least, this is true in aws.
<jrwren_> mrgoodcat: IN CONTEXT!
<jrwren_> mrgoodcat: hell, you just removed the first half of the sentence.
<jrwren_> 11:26   jrwren_| if it is just a remote services api, i can't imagine a reason to use C++
<jrwren_> mrgoodcat: have you considered a career as a reporter?
<mrgoodcat> wow. i can see you handle jokes well...
<jrwren_> jokes require smileys or an indicator that it is a joke. This is not an easy medium for jokes.
<mrgoodcat> but on a more serious note, i didn't pick C++, they did. Obviously they had a reason
<jrwren_> Indeed, a reason.
<greg-g> depends on what the ratio is between web requests and local processing is, too
<greg-g> (no idea what the context is)
<mrgoodcat> greg-g: Mega file syncing service
<greg-g> hmm, not sure then
<greg-g> unless they're using the crypto bits of c++ for added speed
<jrwren_> the crypto bits make sense, although, python crypto is a C lib, so it will be just as fast.
<greg-g> true
<mrgoodcat> the crypto is client side, so i'd imagine the local/web processing ratio is significantly higher than most syncing services, but idk if its high enough to need cpp
<jrwren_> Its like reasons which make no sense to outsiders.
<jrwren_> s/like/likely/
<greg-g> "it's what I/my team know(s)" is probably the reason :)
<mrgoodcat> i'd imagine that's a large part of it
<greg-g> see also: most software ;)
<jrwren_> ain't nothing wrong with that.
<jrwren_> unless its java. :p
<greg-g> jrwren_: see about 98% of "enterprise" software (which, unfortunately, is where a ton of money/market is)
<greg-g> :P
<mrgoodcat> anyways, C++ is what they used, so the choice is use C++, or use some sort of binding to a different language
<mrgoodcat> heh, http://www.netjeff.com/humor/item.cgi?file=Foryouunixhackersoutthere
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/37pqIM - A unix poem
<cmaloney> jrwren_: CYNIC is a death metal band
<cmaloney> with several well-regarded members
<mrgoodcat> jrwren_: re jokes: you can pretty much assume that 80% of the things I say are not serious
<greg-g> this always scares me at the beginning of a day during an apt-get upgrade:
<greg-g> Get:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main google-talkplugin amd64 5.38.5.0-1 [7,298 kB]
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/KoMMok - Error 404 (Not Found)!!1
<greg-g> maybe the issues I was having yesterday will be fixed
<mrgoodcat> updating google talk scares you?
<greg-g> yes
<jrwren_> greg-g: is that a chrome plugin for gtalk?
<greg-g> I depend on it for work, but I also have issues sporadically, so change scares me :)
<greg-g> that's the thing that you install to do hangouts
<greg-g> I just added it to my sources.list
<greg-g> well, sources.list.d
<mrgoodcat> https://github.com/shish/pgosquery
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/0sghGp - shish/pgosquery · GitHub
<jrwren_> nice!
<jrwren_> FDW FTW
<jrwren_> does anyone remember Window's osquery from windows 2000? I can't recall its name.
<mrgoodcat> nope
<jrwren_> WMI!
<jrwren_> I finally found it.
<jrwren_> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa392902(v=vs.85).aspx
<mrgoodbot> http://goo.gl/nT1lPG - Querying with WQL (Windows)
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Here you can replace your laptop and cloud storage for $200! http://www.amazon.com/HP-Stream-Laptop-Personal-Horizon/dp/B00NSHLUBU/
<mrgoodcat> heh
<jrwren_> that is actually pretty great alternative to chromebook
<mrgoodcat> yea if you want/need windows
<brousch> Does onedrive have selective sync?
<jrwren_> brousch: does it have sync at all?
<brousch> it does
<brousch> http://clouddock.co/7-onedrive-tricks/
<jrwren_> sweet!
<brousch> wow, it's worded almost exactly like DropBox's was
<jrwren_> my onedrive: 38.5 GB available
<jrwren_> I also have live365 office, but I thought that was for pay. I have no idea why I have it.
<mrgoodcat> live365 office != office365 iirc
<jrwren_> oh?!?
<mrgoodcat> i think live365 is a more stripped down free version
<jrwren_> sad that I have to ask in an ubuntu channel to get an answer :)
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> Did Ubuntu kill their cloud storage?
<jrwren_> brousch: yes.
<mrgoodcat> yup
<mrgoodcat> i never really used it though
<jrwren_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_365 has a great matrix breakdown of hte plans.
<jrwren_> office online is free.
<mrgoodcat> seems so
<mrgoodcat> https://thegrid.io
<mrgoodcat> living in the future is wonderful
<cmaloney> BTW: I think TagSpaces is awesome. :)
<cmaloney> http://www.tagspaces.org/
<cmaloney> Think Evernote with local control.
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: what sync/backup services do you use if any?
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: thank you for this. this is exactly what i need
<cmaloney> I use Duplicity with a Synology raid at home
<cmaloney> I don't have offsite storage yet.
<cmaloney> Haven't found the sweet spot between affordable and trust yet.
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I also use "Drafts" on my phone to put new documents in there so I have my mobile inbox.
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Well done getting that structure in my corner
<cmaloney> Sorrt, Draft.
<cmaloney> I use Dropbox because everything connects to Dropbox.
<cmaloney> I used to use Ubuntu One but... well... ;)
<mrgoodcat> brousch: thanks. i hope my next play wasn't too light
<mrgoodcat> brousch: how did you pick 29 kyu?
<mrgoodcat> and what exactly does kyu mean?
<brousch> 30kyu is basically complete n00b
<brousch> I have no idea my rating, so I picked 29
<mrgoodcat> and 1kyu is super master extraordinaire?
<brousch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_ranks_and_ratings#Kyu_and_dan_ranks
<brousch> No
<brousch> Then it goes to Dan
<cmaloney> And then you become one with the goban
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> I suspect I'm about 25kyu, but not sure
<cmaloney> Yeah, I have NFC on my rating
<cmaloney> same with Chess
<cmaloney> it's at the point where I'm so much of a n00b that the points don't matter
<mrgoodcat> like whose line
<cmaloney> Exactly
 * mrgoodcat is trying hard to harass brousch's territory
<brousch> Soind well
<brousch> wow, Doing well
<cmaloney> http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/30/msi-gt80-titan/
<brousch> geez
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-31
<brousch> When you play a stone in DGS it has a freakish little face on it. Probably a Halloween stunt
<cmaloney> Cute. :)
<mrgoodcat> lol im on android so i didnt notice
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Ah, that explains why I didn't notice this morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-01
<mthx> Hey all! Work is buying me a new laptop soon and since I exclusively use Linux, they are letting me get something other than the standard Macbook Pro. I was originally looking at the System 76 Galago Ultra Pro but the battery life on it is nearly unacceptable. Need something realistically in the 6 or 7+ hour range. Also looked at the Dell XPS Sputnik Laptop and it's seems to be a good all around laptop.
<mthx> Anyone have any other suggestions? I am only considering laptops that come with Linux support out of the box, and have shown a commitment to ACTUALLY continue supporting it.
<jrwren> mthx: only system76
<mthx> jrwren: That is my preference, but they want me to consider something with actually acceptable battery life. I get a new laptop every 3 years, or as requested but they keep the laptop for closer to 5 or 7 years. Meaning it will get repurposed and someone else will still need a functioning battery.
<_stink_> buy a second battery and never charge it so it doesn't die?
<mthx> _stink_ That second battery will still only last 3-4 hours. Since work is buying it, they also have some requirements of their own. When I put the requisition in for the Ultra Pro, their response was to research alternatives because the battery life was unacceptable.
<mthx> _stink_ Thats not to say if I go back to them and say "I want this one" that they will refuse it, but it's unprofessional to not at least consider alternatives as they will have to reporpose it down the road.
<_stink_> yeah i gotcha
<_stink_> i'm surprised system76 doesn't offer better batteries.
<_stink_> it's been a long time since i bought a new laptop
<_stink_> other than this chromebook
<_stink_> which lasts forever
<mthx> I did briefly consider requesting a Chromebook Pixel but thought better of it :)
<_stink_> hehe
<_stink_> i just have a c720
<_stink_> with ubuntu in a chroot using crouton
<_stink_> it's nice.
<cmaloney> Evening. :)
<mthx> Hey cmaloney, hows it going?
<cmaloney> mthx: Going well, you?
<mthx> Pretty good. Getting ready to get a free laptop!
<cmaloney> Woo woo
<mthx> Hows Michigan?
<mthx> Snowing yet?
<_stink_> i hear it did up in saginaw
<_stink_> not in royal oak yet, but awfully close
<cmaloney> I think we're supposed to get snow soon
<brousch> We got snow yesterday
<cmaloney> brousch: Ugh
<brousch> ?
<cmaloney> Snow
<aisrael> I can't wait for snow. It's finally cold enough to break out the long socks and scarves. :D
<cmaloney> aisrael: I can wait a little longer for snow.
<cmaloney> I like to savor Fall
<greg-g> what is this "season" you speak of?
<cmaloney> greg-g: har har
<cmaloney> btw: Open metalcast is on http://metalinjection.fm
<cmaloney> http://online-go.com/game/1042000
<cmaloney> I don't understand why this game ended so early.
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: gg
<cmaloney> I think I should have resigned earlier. :)
<brousch> cmaloney: maybe he didn't want to lose to you
<cmaloney> Heh
<brousch> mrgoodcat has come a long way. He has been several moves ahead of me for at least half of this game
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-02
<tony-smlr> SMLR is live!  Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glblAgkgh1Y  -  Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Just ordered some tables and chairs on Amazon
<cmaloney> because I love making my delivery folks mad. :)
<cmaloney> Actually that's not true.
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney:good game to you too
<cmaloney> tx
<mrgoodcat> just messed up
<cmaloney>    ?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-26
<jrwren> I listened to this not too long ago, Josh was involved: http://www.thisislabel.com/discography/multiples-multiples/
<jgransden> i have to be in the right mood to listen to any of that kind of stuff
<jgransden> btw, we were talking about headphones like a week ago, you said that cheap synheisers were good, i picked up a pair and they are. Dont think they are as nice as my sonys but great to have in my laptop bag
<rick_h__> jrwren: yep hello from monday morning
<jrwren> rick_h__: good luck! have fun!
<rick_h__> jrwren: wheeee
<jrwren> rick_h__: be proud. :)
<rick_h__> damn straight
<cmaloney> domo arigatou Mr. Roboto
<rick_h__> hah
<rick_h__> evening
<wolfger> Morning
<wolfger> Where are you at, rick_h__ ?
<jrwren> wolfger: he is in Tokyo for Openstack Dev Summit
<cmaloney> Morning pt. 1
<brousch> Is OpenStack the same as OpenShift?
<jrwren> no.
<cmaloney> Openshat. ;)
<jrwren> what is openshift.
<jrwren> brousch: openstack is an umbrella project like apache, but its not run as nonprofit like apache. It is run as a trade association, I think.
<brousch> Ah, OpenStack is IAAS and OpenShift is PAAS which can be run on OpenStack
<wolfger> Cool. I never have been to Tokyo. Mostly Kumamoto.
<cmaloney> Kumao. ;)
<cmaloney> Comau, actually. Isn't that the robotics company?
<jrwren> brousch: is openshift even open? I've never heard of anyone running it.
<brousch> https://blog.openshift.com/openshift-origin-vs-openstack/
<brousch> I guess part of it is
<jrwren> i honestly didn't know there was opensource paas other than cloud foundry
<jrwren> so... i just read the splash page at http://www.openshift.org/  and I already don't like it :)
<jrwren> anyone here use openshift?
<jcastro> there's like 9 billion OSS PaaSes
<jrwren> jcastro: only 1 that matters. Cloudfoundry :p
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-27
<cmaloney> Evening
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink_> not bad, you?
<cmaloney> Keepin' it real and what-not.
<_stink_> should be on a t-shirt
<cmaloney> nobody could buy it but me. ;)
<jgransden> can anyone reccomend a good c++ book?
<jrwren> jgransden: they don't exist.
<jrwren> Effective Modern c++ is good
<jgransden> ahh, im doomed
<jrwren> and The C++ Programming Language by Stroustrup but make sure you get 4th edition
<jrwren> older editions don't cover modern C++
<jrwren> and this is good too: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Principles-Practice-Using-Edition/dp/0321992784/ref=pd_sim_14_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=51j679vpDGL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR131%2C160_&refRID=1JNFFNG2JKMP6PXYSM9F
<jgransden> ok
<jrwren> but there is a LOT of really bad C++ books out there.
<jrwren> most are just terrible
<jrwren> there are some good videos from cppcon too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEx5DNLWGgA
<jgransden> sweet, ill check that out. I have a class in it comming up and i dont want to be unprepared
<jrwren> what is the class?
<jrwren> its likely its taught poorly too :(
<jrwren> c++ is one of the most misunderstood programming langauges ever.
<jgransden> probably, evey thing else that ive taken has been
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> yay college!
<jgransden> yea...
<cmaloney> I really didn't like the Stroustrup book
<jrwren> cmaloney: the 4th edition?
<cmaloney> The edition prior
<cmaloney> It's like everything wrong with C++
<cmaloney> K&R: small and concise
<cmaloney> C++: 900-1300 pages
<jrwren> yeah, 3rd edition was from 1997. C++ dark ages.
<jrwren> K&R doesn't cover the c std lib.
<jrwren> there are some intro chapters for free here: http://www.stroustrup.com/3rd_tbl.html
<cmaloney> Right, but even with teh std lib book it doesn't reach 900+ pages. ;)
<jrwren> right. its smaller
<jrwren> smaller still: Go
<jrwren> :p
<jrwren> smaller still: modula-3 ;]
<cmaloney> not h elping. :)
<rick_h__> morning
<_stink_> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-28
<jrwren> cmaloney: i couldn't resist. sorry.
<cmaloney> jrwren: No worries
<cmaloney> If you say C++ is a better language than 1997s C++ then I am compelled to give it another look
<jrwren> cmaloney: yeah, C++13 and C++17 are pretty nice. The problem is all the b.s. old C++ code out there, but if you can ignore that... ;)
<cmaloney> heh
<mrgoodcat> jgransden: where are you taking a c++ class?
<_stink_> anyone else lose power intermittently this morning?
<_stink_> in oakland county
<cmaloney> GOod monirng
<cmaloney> _stink_: so far it's OK
<jrwren> its UGLY out there.
<cmaloney> Yeah, JoDee was not happy driving into work this morning
<ColonelPanic001> traffic on I75N was crappy
<ColonelPanic001> down here in Downriver, anyway
<jrwren> backup at the hotel yorba?
<cscheib> people still drive to work?
<jrwren> cscheib: yeah, most people do
<_stink_> the outage was apparently pretty isolated to near 13 and crooks
<_stink_> finally back on
<cmaloney> _stink_: You working from home?
<_stink_> yeah
<cmaloney> sweet
<cmaloney> hello from down the street a bit
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> you at home?
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> w / f
<jcastro> hah kill me
<jcastro> crack in basement wall, water.
<_stink_> booooo.
<jrwren> O_O
<jrwren> crack?!?! and not hole?  oh shit.
<cmaloney> jcastro: Ugh
<jcastro> jrwren: it's a settling crack
<jcastro> so like, not a gash, but needs to be repaired nontheless
<jrwren> ugh
<jrwren> as one who bought a new house with a leaky basement... i feel your pain
<jcastro> the first few were covered by warranty
<jcastro> so hopefully it's not a major problem
<cmaloney> How much water in the basement?
<jcastro> a puddle, it's not much
<cscheib> jrwren / jcastro I just had to spent $3500 to get the corner of my basement sealed
<cscheib> spend
<cscheib> the unfortunate thing is you just spent a buttload to get your basement done
<jrwren> :(
<cscheib> whereas I'm un-finishing my basement, slowly, because the previous owners did crappy work
<cscheib> may eventually re-finish it
<cscheib> but I probably won't stay here long enough
<jgransden> mrgoodcat: University of phoenix
<jgransden> its online so i have very little hope that it is any good. I learn from books fairly well so i should be good. I started the Programming principles book last night.
<cmaloney> vening
<rick_h__> party
<rick_h__> mark s keynote in 2min wheeeee
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-29
<cmaloney> woo!
<gamerchick02> nice
<greg-g> jrwren: I followed your juju app store video link and the only thing I'm thinking is: mark is bald?!
<greg-g> I guess he's really in love with rick_h__
<jrwren> greg-g: lol.
<jrwren> greg-g: he has buzzcut right now AFAIK
<jrwren> watch rick: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1aVgnJIwLk
<brousch> Is it in Japanese?
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> although I know all keynotes and maybe all sessions had translators for korean, chinese and japanese.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-30
<jrwren> hahahahahahahaah https://www.twitchinstalls.com
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> those milestones are pretty funny
<jrwren> Blood's Enter-Blood from X-Cultura is a hilarious Enter Sandman inspired song
<cmaloney> Morning
<ColonelPanic001> hi
<cmaloney> Ah this is the worst Saturday ever
<jrwren> why?
<cmaloney> Because it is not Saturday.
<jrwren> o-O
<jrwren> "that depends on what your definition of is, is"
<cmaloney> At this morning in time in my current location it is not Saturday.
<cmaloney> pedant. ;)
<jrwren> cmaloney: really wasn't trying to be pedantic.
<jrwren> cmaloney: you said "ah this is the worst saturday ever"
<jrwren> i thought you were refering to tomorrow.
<cmaloney> ;)
<jrwren> but you were refering to today.
<jrwren> I agree. today is hte worst saturday ever.
<cmaloney> yeah, I woke up thinking it's Saturday.
<jrwren> i hates that.
<brousch> cmaloney: It blew my son's mind that it could be tomorrow in China
<cmaloney> Timezones: Blowing kids minds since whenever
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-31
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> handing out candy tonight?
<cmaloney> Yeah, planning on it
<cmaloney> you?
<_stink_> some combinatino of taking the kids out and handing out candy
<_stink_> yet to be negotiated
<brousch> Low turnout this year
<dzho> starting to wind down, here
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-01
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> always low for me.
<jrwren> got my 10.
<jrwren> oh up to 13 now, cuz some late ones just showed
<cmaloney> We had a few but when it started raining we cut bait
<cmaloney> Always one set of kids that manages to catch us when we're just closed up
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> had some 8:30 kids, I was lik eWTF?
<jrwren> and they were kids I knew and their mom was there.
<jrwren> so I was like double, WTF?!?
<jrwren> 5-8 in AA
<jrwren> 3 hrs!!
<jrwren> wtf are you doig out at 8:30?
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Morning, er... afternoon
<cmaloney> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CRegovsUYAAAwGY.png
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-31
<jrwren> oh ann arbor... bad idea for halloween costume http://imgur.com/qZ7AZqe
<dzho> michigan is an open-carry state, no?
<jrwren> yes
<jrwren> good point.
<jrwren> still, cops can stop and question you if they see you open carrying.
<jrwren> it was a fake gun anywya.
<Scary_Guy> "It's a halloween costume and I'm using my 1st amendment right to free expression"  "okay sir, carry on, but we advise agaisnt this"
<hammed> hi
<cmaloney> hello
<shakes808> morning all
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> yo yo
<jcastro> jay, are you dressing up as a developer for halloween?
<jrwren> jcastro: lol. um... I guess?
<jrwren> jcastro: no, actually, i'm pikachu?
<cmaloney> I'm dressing as an old man giving out candy
<jcastro> I'm dressing up as a guy in an iron maiden shirt
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> in fact... thanks for reminding me. I was gonna dress for our daily standup
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+CraigMaloney/posts/RZUeWnyoZk2?sfc=true
<jrwren> look at this terribleness: https://www.instagram.com/p/BMMzaxIjhkZts3Da8Yx83LzOBT1UrLvWlKL5Bc0/
<cmaloney> Sorry, this page isn't available.
<cmaloney> That is terrible
<jrwren> huh, oh well. its just me wearing a costume that looks like pajamas
<hammed> I will dress like captain america
<shakes808> jcastro: haha, been listening to Pandora - Classic Metal and a lot of Maiden has been playing :)
<shakes808> can't go wrong with that!!
<shakes808> cmaloney: Are you passing it out from your van?!  haha, bad joke. I'm full of them!
<cmaloney> https://celldweller.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-theme-single
<jrwren> nice!
<cmaloney> https://chrispaladin.bandcamp.com/album/anthology
<shakes808> NICE!! :)
<cmaloney> If it were up to me I'd be blasting out eerire creepy music
<cmaloney> instrumental Skinny Puppy
<cmaloney> but alas, we'll probably be boring and sit on the porch like two candy-dispensing mannequins
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+CraigMaloney/posts/eTGeE3KUE5g?sfc=true
<shakes808> cmaloney: haha
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-01
<jrwren> What is the scariest data type?
<jrwren> A BOOlean
<_stink_> yukyukyuk
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> hello
<cmaloney> rick_h___: Where are you?
<jcastro> rick_h___: wait lol wtf the bears won?
<cmaloney> jcastro: It's 2016. Strange things happen
<greg-g> cmaloney: I loved seeing that people were going as 2016 this year by being that dog in a burning house saying "It's fine."
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah
<rick_h___> cmaloney: Bucharest
<rick_h___> jcastro: yea wtf...how did that happen? We're not going to get the first pick in the draft with winning.
<cmaloney> Yea, what's the point of even playing?
<rick_h___> cmaloney: exactly, can't we just forfeit our way to 1 and 15?
<cmaloney> unrelated: JoDee and I are so sports-oblivious. We tried to go to Chili's in Rochester but they had no power. So we went up the street to Rochester proper to a "bar with food" (Too-Ra-Loo).
<cmaloney> Not realizing that this weekend was Michigan / Michigan State
<jcastro> you're lucky uou don't live in ann arbor
<cmaloney> Food was good though
<cmaloney> jcastro: Oh I know
<cmaloney> I'm pretty sure it's Dream Cruise-levels of idiocy on the roads
<jrwren> actually, game was in east lansing. Ann Arbor was beautiful during the game on Saturday ;]
<cmaloney> "took me 50 minutes to go to the 7-11 on the corner"
<jrwren> I found 30min free on a parking meter. ;]
<cmaloney> There wasn't a queue?
<jcastro> well, in AA you're surrounded by them even if there's not a game
<jcastro> though they tend to go back into the walmarts at the end of the day
<cmaloney> jcastro: You're the one living there. ;)
<jcastro> It's pretty awesome every day here except football saturdays
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Pretty sure they were insufferable on Saturday.
<cmaloney> (and it wasn't bad. People were friendly and what-not. Just reminded us of the time wewent to Abuelo's during sweetest day and wondered why there were so many couples dressed up)
<cmaloney> <- clueless
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-02
<rick_h___> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> rick_h___: That's a rather early morning. :)
<rick_h___> :)
 * greg-g yawns
<greg-g> doing dishes until midnight last night, mostly just because carrie and I finally had some time to talk from 9:30-11 :)
<cmaloney> nice
<greg-g> we decided that since our neighborhood is mostly just boys (and 1 girl) 7 and under, we're missing a teenager. So, we need to adopt one :)
<cmaloney> Does one go to the whole foods for those?
 * cmaloney has never picked up a teenager.
<greg-g> I think there's some VC funded phone app for it.
<cmaloney> l33ft
<cmaloney> greg-g: seriously though, that's cool
<greg-g> heh, we haven't *really* decided it yet
<greg-g> but, maybe?
 * greg-g shrugs
<cmaloney> just an odd conversation to have. "You know what this hneighborhood needs? Teens".
<greg-g> it's true! baby sitters close by is the main thing
<jrwren> i haven't "picked up" a teenager since I was a teenager. :p
<greg-g> and now things got weird
<greg-g> not that an app for buying a teenager wasn't
<cmaloney> Nah, I can totally see that
<cmaloney> Everything else is a service
<jrwren> huh... ya know... I forgot about baby sitters.
<jrwren> its soo hard to find a good babysitter.
<jrwren> people with family nearby are so lucky
<jrwren> but also cursed if their family is crazy like mine.
<cmaloney> I think that's one of the reasons my bro-in-law talks to their mother
<greg-g> I'm so jealous of my neighbors who can drop their kid off at grandma's for ALL OF SATURDAY THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON
<greg-g> so jealous
<cmaloney> yeah
<cmaloney> I can see where that would be an advantage
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> we can do that, but its a 1.5hr drive there, so its not practical to do it unless we have a concert or something in detroit. becuase 3hr round trip is too long
<greg-g> jrwren: yeah, their parents are 20 minutes away
<jrwren> close, but not too close ;)
<greg-g> indeed :)
<greg-g> https://blog.wikimedia.org/2016/11/02/victoria-coleman-chief-technology-officer/
<_stink_> wow, looks like an impressive hire
<_stink_> but greg-g i was expecting to see your name instead
<greg-g> _stink_: :(
<brousch__> greg-g is CEA: Chief Awesomeness Officer
<cmaloney> brousch__: That doesn't make sense. :)
<cmaloney> It'd be CAO
<cmaloney> and because greg-g is so awesome it'd be the CACAO
<cmaloney> Certainly Awesome Chief Awesomeness Officer.
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> mmm... chocolate
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/rabcyr/status/793617702736756736
<widox> awesome
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-03
<brousch__> Wow, yeah, that didn't make any sense.
<brousch__> It made less cents than a broken change machine.
<brousch__> It made less scents than a skunk with no anal glands.
<greg-g> and on that note, it's quitting time
<cmaloney> heh'
<cmaloney> heh
<Zimdale> So who is going to the meetup next tuesday!?
<cmaloney> Which meetup? :)
<Zimdale> mug?
<cmaloney> Yah, I'm planning on being there
<Zimdale> Cool
<Zimdale> I'm thinking about going as long as I can get out to vote in the morning
<cmaloney> cool. :)
<gamerchick02> i'd love to go to mug but it conflicts with my Nile Session. *sigh* oh well.
<Zimdale> Nile session?
<gamerchick02> a fraternal group i belong to
<gamerchick02> we're related to Shriners and Masons.
<gamerchick02> we support the Shrine Hospitals for Children.
<gamerchick02> daughtersofthenile.com
<cmaloney> morning
<Zimdale> Morning!
<jrwren> I just looked for a minimize button in the upper right... on a mac... something tells me today is going to be great.
<cmaloney> jrwren: At least it's interesting. :)
<cmaloney> What did you find there? :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: i found my insanity. Then pressed cmd-h
<cmaloney> Heh
<jrwren> UOS is in two weeks. Register and put on calendar: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/
<cmaloney> greg-g: I can't see why you stopped hanging out on the CC channel
<greg-g> sarcasm or no?
<cmaloney> All this talk of how things aren't attributed correctly (via a slack bot) is fascinating
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> (Sarcasm)
<greg-g> :) :)
<cmaloney> Even better: finding out that one of the requirements of the 4.0 licesnes is linking to the text of the deed when you haven't done it for 140+ episodes
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-04
<jrwren> Ting rules! bill went from ~$100/mo to under $40
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> <3 Ting.
<cmaloney> I used over 2GB of data and paid $52
<jrwren> wow... I now hate the EFF. Thanks Nate Cardozo
<cmaloney> ?
<jrwren> oh... some b.s. political tweet.
<cmaloney> i see
<_stink_> i'm with you jrwren.
<cmaloney> so, not the eff, just the person in charge
<jrwren> yes, on paper, I love the EFF.
<jrwren> but I have to also consider the actions of their members.
<jrwren> much like the USA.
<jrwren> on paper, I love hte USA.
<jrwren> by action, hate the USA and want it to be destroyed and rebuilt.
<greg-g> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<jrwren> nice greg-g
<jrwren> i wonder if she ever graduated college
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> oh, i thoguht she was 16 when that was made.
<jrwren> not 13. sheesh.
<greg-g> did she graduate high school? :
<greg-g> )
<jrwren> wikipedia says home schooled after the video lead to tounts from her classmates
<greg-g> I can only imagine. that's sad.
<jrwren> it is sad.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-05
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> (or afternoon / evening / night wherever you are)
<_stink_> hello
<_stink_> dilemma:  i need a haircut.  if i go before the election, barber guy will rant.  if i go after the election, barber guy will rant.
<cmaloney> I really wish there was a way for Google to understand that calendar invites sent to my decafbad.net email are perfectly fine for my gmail account to accept.
<cmaloney> _stink_: I'm not sure that's a dilemma as much as a sword of damoclese
<cmaloney> damocles
<cmaloney> Hm, actually, on further reflection
<cmaloney> Since you're going to get yelled at no matter what why do you go to this barber in the first place?
<jrwren> I love this! https://thehftguy.wordpress.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
<rick_h___> jrwren: :)
<jrwren> rick_h___: you home yet? or still in Romania?
<rick_h___> Jrwren here all next week. Got a 2 week party
<rick_h___> Just heading back to the hotel after dr stranging it up
<cmaloney> rick_h___: Hope you're having fin out there
<cmaloney> fun too
<cmaloney> jrwren: Few things scare me more than Docker in prod
<cmaloney> bbiab. Lawn calls.
<rick_h___> Wheee
<jrwren> cmaloney: :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: and yet... SOOO many people are on the docker hype train.
<jrwren> cmaloney: in many ways, even google is on the docker hype train with kubernetes
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, I know
<cmaloney> Thing is it's a neat concept
<cmaloney> farm-to-table in a way
<jrwren> lol.
<jrwren> IME everything about docker is a lie.
<jrwren> kubernetes on the other hand, has some potential, and in fact, the person who wrote that article should simply buy the Canonical Distribution of Kubernetes. ;)
<cmaloney> The only thing that bugs me about Docker is the same thing that bugs me about MongoDB
<cmaloney> it demos well for starters
<cmaloney> and when it fails it ruins the ecosystem for everything else.
<cmaloney> bbiab
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-06
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> Reminder: Meeting tonight
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/1042/detail/
<brousch__> I won't be there. GiveCamp is too draining
<cmaloney> No worries
<cmaloney> I'm sure I'll be talking to myself. :)
<cmaloney> "If you buy this EP I'll buy all the marijuana I need to produce an album !"
<cmaloney> well, now
<cmaloney> https://violenteve.bandcamp.com/album/a-great-day <- love this cover.
<jrwren> brousch__: you are at a give camp?
<brousch__> GR GiveCamp
<jrwren> cool. who is running it?
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> oh GR... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3909134/Developers-Michigan-strip-away-modern-glass-panels-reveal-century-old-buildings-hidden-underneath.html
<cmaloney> nice
<cmaloney> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/orange-pi-pc-2 <- for $30 could they line up the chips?
<cmaloney> Geex.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-30
<jrwren> juju made the sports news! https://247sports.com/nfl/pittsburgh-steelers/Bolt/Pittsburgh-Steelers-Mike-Tomlin-calls-JuJu-Smith-Schusters-touch-109481453  :)
<cmaloney> touchdowns as a service
<greg-g> what was that compnay you could buy patent license paid mp3 decoding libraries from back in the day?
<_stink_> fluendo?
<greg-g> YES!
<greg-g> thanks _stink_
<greg-g> man that was bothering me
<_stink_> i have no way of knowing why i remember that.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-31
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2017/10/31/halloween-demo/
<brousch> The ghost vibrates and moves randomly?
<cmaloney> yep
<brousch> I expected it to follow my mouse
<cmaloney> it isnt desigbed for that right now
<rick_h> very cool cmaloney
<cmaloney> rick_h: Thank you. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-01
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney>  https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159147/
<cmaloney> Sad thing is I've had enough Python Excel experience that I'd consider it. :-/
<cmaloney> but the "two people who are investing and running their whole company on Python and Excel and now need someoone to do all of that technical nonsense" just sounds like a recipe for a bad time
<brousch> JUST MAKE IT WORK
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> I think that would be the overarching demand
<jrwren> anyone do android dev, looking for a job? capable of using RX and Kotlin as well as java?
<_stink_> jrwren: local to MI?
<jrwren> remote based out of SLC
<jrwren> you'd need to go to SLC at least a few times a year
<cmaloney> Sadly 0 android experience ATM
<jrwren> time for a boot camp! :p
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> jrwren: Is that a full time job? Those seem really rare for mobile programmers - they're always contracts
<greg-g> we hire full time devs for our apps
<cmaloney> Probably depends on the company and how much control they want over the app
<cmaloney> If you're a tech company it likely makes sense not to contract that out
<cmaloney> but if you're a game company then it makes perfect sense
<jrwren> brousch: FULL TIME!
<jrwren> maybe its rare in brousch's region. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-02
<rick_h> morning and I find this amazingly funny https://twitter.com/DrStanStan/status/925656003260981248
<_stink_> hah
<jrwren> https://superuser.com/questions/1264850/rndc-reload-says-zone-was-found-in-multiple-views
<jrwren> "We are looking for companies (any size will do, from a developer in a garage to a multinational) that need very secure, reliable, and affordable object storage and might be willing to take a bit of a risk on an unknown offering."   plz PM me
<_stink_> a reliable offering with a bit of a risk
<_stink_> i like it
<greg-g> it's reliable until it isn't!
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> After all, folks like a little risk with their reliable
<jrwren> *shrug* it'd be like all the peopel who got in on the B2 beta from backblace
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-03
<mrgoodcat> https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/446847 do you ever wonder how these things ship?
